# Team 10 and the 7th Hokage



## Sakumo (Dec 16, 2006)

This is my story, Team 10 and the 7th Hokage?. The story takes place 9 years after the time skip. The story consists of 4 main characters, Naruto who is now in his mid twenties. Along with Ichio, Sumiko and Isamu who are young teenagers. Website


*Spoiler*: _Picture of Team 10, Banner, and Map_ 








*Spoiler*: _Map_ 




1.Konoha 2.Kirigakure 3.Otogakure(Sound village) 4.Iwagakure 5.Amegakure 6.Kusagakure 7.Takigakure 8.Kumogakure 9.Sunagakure 10. Huagakure







Chapter 1


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 1_ 



                    Chapter 1


Naruto sat behind his desk. Taking off his glasses, he looked out the window to see the sun setting. 

?Time to go home? he thought. Pushing the chair back stretching.  

?Tomorrow I?ll get my first crew? he thought as excitement filled him.

The door opened with a creek. An ANBU appeared. ?Tsunade wants you? he said monotonously.

?Yes? Naruto nodded and disappeared.

A second later he was in the hospital. ?Ahh Naruto, you have come? Tsunade said weakly.

?Are you feeling better?? Naruto questioned afraid he already knew the answer.

?Surprisingly, yes? she answered. ?Your first students; they will be in class room 4? 

She swiveled out of bed; pulling the last remaining IV needle out of her arm. 

?I was afraid for a while you weren?t going to make it? Naruto said helping her up off the bed.

?Me too? she laughed. ?I won?t be able to fight for a while; but I can do my normal job. Thank you for taking over while I was sick.?

?No problem? Naruto said replacing his Konoha head protector; which he had removed to show respect, with the 5th?s sickness.

?Walk with me if you will? she said heading out the door into the cold night.

Naruto followed. ?Naruto? she started ?You have come a long way since I first met you. How long has it been?? 

?Almost 9 years? Naruto replied with a smile. ?Yes? Tsunade laughed ?I Remember. Since then I saw you grow; turn into an amazing ninja and surpass me at only 16. You are more then worth of the name the 7th Hokage.

Naruto stared at her. ?Does this mean??

?Yes? she cut him off. ?If you wish to accept; you will be named the 7th Hokage.?

Naruto was at a loss for words. ?Yes? he said letting his excitement slip out of his voice.

She smiled, ?I some how knew you would.? ?You get your first crew as the sensei tomorrow, am I right??

?Yes? Naruto said looking up at the stars; remembering his team and Kakashi.

Tsunade looked at him laughing. ?Good luck? she winked, disappearing into the night.

Naruto laughed to him self. ?That lady cracks me up; I wonder who she assigned me to??

He too disappeared into the night; leaving nothing but the leaves dancing with the wind.


----------



## Eureka (Dec 16, 2006)

Cant find any grammer errors to bother you with 
The only thing I can think of: I think Tsunade could last more then nine years as Hokage... Naruto seems a bit young... How much can he have changed? 
But then again, thats just me... Great start for a story. A lot of things you can do with it... Looking foreward to reading more


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 16, 2006)

Why thank you . Naruto is almost 23 (Wasn't the 4th about that young?) Anyway as we know Tsunade is was like 50? I think if the 3rd was almost 70 that makes sence. No now she is around 60ish So her time is almost up imo lol  Sooo who knows what will happen  But Ideas are going through my head like crazy


----------



## Eureka (Dec 16, 2006)

> But Ideas are going through my head like crazy


Know the feeling. Is awesome


----------



## Zetamancer (Dec 16, 2006)

I like this fanfic so far. Naruto appears more mature, but still good old naruto. Not weird assassination ninja naruto from Golden Fox.

Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 16, 2006)

Good story so far cept that Tsunade was the 5th hokage and i think your saying that she is the 6th...


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 16, 2006)

bumike99 said:


> Good story so far cept that Tsunade was the 5th hokage and i think your saying that she is the 6th...



Muhaha I know  Thanks for that catch lol (Naruto is supposed to be the 7th though)


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's chapter 2 Enjoy


*Spoiler*: __ 



						Chapter 2


Naruto awoke to the sound of birds. ?Today?s the day? he thought excitedly.

He swung himself out of bed with enthusiasm. Smiling to himself he thought of what his team would be like. 

Half dancing he hopped into the shower.

 20 minutes later he came out with a towel wrapped around his waist brushing his teeth. ?What a way to start the day? he reflected. 

He laughed again remembering his first day with Kakashi; putting his head protector on; he walked out the door and headed for the academe. 

?Great memories in here? he thought walking down the halls. He peeped into class room 4. Not expecting anyone as he was 30 minutes early. 

Walking into the classroom he saw a class in session. The teacher clearly surprised to see him welcomed him in.

?Students? the teacher began ?This is Naruto Uzumaki, last night he was given the name 7th Hokage.?

Naruto smiled and nodded appreciatively. ?Did Tsunade die?? one student asked bluntly. ?No? Naruto laughed ?Tsunade still works in the office. I will take her place when it is her time? 

?How strong are you? another student asked amazed. 

Naruto chuckled. ?Wel??, ?You should show us a cool jutsu!? the same one interrupted. 

The teacher laughed ?Naruto doesn?t have time to?? ?Oh sure I do? Naruto smiled.

?Watch this? he said making a clone of himself. The students stared shocked.

?Awesome!? one said as they all stared dumb struck at it. ?It?s real; go and touch it? Naruto laughed. *Poof* It disappeared as the bell rang.

?Class dismissed? the teacher announced; as the students began to pile out the door.

?See you around? Naruto said as the teacher left the room.

?I?ve still got 10 minutes? Naruto sighed impatiently. 

Naruto walked into the halls to see them packed with people. He walked over to the drinking fountain.

?Wow I don?t remember it being this crowded? he thought; peering around the corner to see more students.

The bell rang and students bustled back into classrooms. ?Time to see my crew? he thought, walking towards classroom 4.


----------



## fists (Dec 16, 2006)

next chap come on i need more more more


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 16, 2006)

Good update 

(and ok i thought it was just a typeo or something)


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmm time for chapter 3 yet?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 16, 2006)

Not bad, keep it up.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's chapter 3 ill post chapter 4 tomorrow probably unless you guys bombard me with posts, then I might post it today lol  

Chapter 3

*Spoiler*: __ 




						Chapter 3


Naruto opened the door; stealthily avoiding the chalkboard eraser that fell from the door.

He laughed looking at his new crew. ?I can tell him going to like you already? he smiled. 

His eyes rested on the first person. He had about 2 inches of black hair. He was wearing a white t-shirt with black shorts. 

The second was a girl with around 10 inches of straight blonde hair. She had on a little orange t-shirt and a short orange skirt. 

He stopped on the third; Naruto knew who this one was. His name was Ichio. He had longer blonde hair; which fell around his forehead and past his ears. He wore a green t-shirt and white shorts; along with one hand bandaged. He was the host of the 6 tailed weasel! 

Naruto snapped out of his trance. ?Hello I am Naruto Uzumaki.? He smiled. I will be your sensei. 

The others were also clearly in a trance as having the 7th Hokage as their sensei. 


?H-hello? They managed to stutter. ?This is so cool; the 7th as our sensei!!!? Ichio yelled, grinning form ear to ear.

Naruto laughed ?You may call me Naruto Sensei.?

?Let?s go outside and sit down, so we may get ourselves acquainted? Naruto said once again full of excitement.

They walked outside and sat in the grass. ?So? he said turning to the guy with black hair ?What?s your name and something you want to achieve??

?Well, my name is Isamu? he started. ?As for something I would like to achieve. I want to become a great ninja; like you?

?Why thank you? Naruto laughed. ?What about you?? He asked looking at the girl.

?My name is Sumiko? she said shyly. ?And I too want to become a great ninja?

?Two great goals? Naruto said politely. Thinking to himself ?Is anyone going to be original??

?What about you Ichio?? Naruto questioned ?What is your goal?? 

?My first goal is to figure out how you knew my name? he laughed. ?My second is to figure out how you escaped my eraser trick?

Naruto laughed ?I knew your name because I too used to be like you; in more ways then just the eraser.?

Ichio looked confused. Naruto smiled at him. ?Time will tell? he said standing up.

?As you know, you must pass a test of mine to become my students? Naruto said as the others stood up. ?You must each get a bell from me? He said flashing back to Kakashi?s test. ?You can use any weapons, anything; but you must get a bell from me before noon to pass?   

The others looked around and back to him not knowing what to think. Naruto pulled out 3 bells and placed them on his waist. ?Go? he said coolly.


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 16, 2006)

I see this is going to be alot like the time Kakashi got his team it is a good update but i'm wondering who are the other sensei's gonna be?


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 16, 2006)

Yup this is his first time so he is pretty much going to follow what kakashi did lol. We will see who the other sensei's are at the chunnin exams  time will tell lol


----------



## Uchiha Scorphion (Dec 16, 2006)

man, u got me stressing out
WHAT WILL HAPPEN NEXT?
sheez i can't get ova how good they are  i luv em.. MORE MORE MORE!!!


----------



## Krzr (Dec 17, 2006)

EDIT: Chapters are a little too short, but that keeps people coming back. So, it's kinda a good thing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 17, 2006)

Didn't Kakashi use 2 bells rather than 3?  Other than that, I like where this is going.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Uchiha Scorphion said:


> man, u got me stressing out
> WHAT WILL HAPPEN NEXT?
> sheez i can't get ova how good they are  i luv em.. MORE MORE MORE!!!



Thank you. 

Yea I've been making them kinda short so I could post 2 or 3 a day. I'm on chapter 8 right now


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

the_sloth said:


> Didn't Kakashi use 2 bells rather than 3?  Other than that, I like where this is going.



He did. I used 3 because naruto is nicer then kakashi lol


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2006)

Hurry! Post! Now!


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Mider T said:


> Hurry! Post! Now!



I shall tomorrow morning. It is getting late now  sorry, check back in the morning


----------



## mortalone (Dec 17, 2006)

3 defeats the purpose of the test. Truly understanding the value of teamwork is what allows 3 people to work together with all their heart knowing that at least one won't move on. That's why it's just 2 bells.

Seems cute so far, but so many people like to just kind of repeat history in the Naruto world. Make sure you have original ideas imbedded in the text as well.

Also, you're making some mistakes. You sahould read over and edit your stories before posting. Bad grammar and plotholes, no matter how minor, are distracting.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

mortalone said:


> 3 defeats the purpose of the test. Truly understanding the value of teamwork is what allows 3 people to work together with all their heart knowing that at least one won't move on. That's why it's just 2 bells.
> 
> Seems cute so far, but so many people like to just kind of repeat history in the Naruto world. Make sure you have original ideas imbedded in the text as well.
> 
> Also, you're making some mistakes. You sahould read over and edit your stories before posting. Bad grammar and plotholes, no matter how minor, are distracting.



I chose 3 bells because then they could feel like if they worked together they would all win. Imo, if there is 2 they would feel like they each must get a bell and not work together. I just felt like writing it that way, also to be original lol. Yea I'm not going to follow the naruto story line but I am going to follow how the chunnin exams or major events like that wont change, because they are a set date. And im trying not to make plot holes. Though I am trying to be original so it will be hard not to catch the smallest details. And if I do have bad grammer please point it out as I did gain a masters in English. I would like to see my mistakes  lol


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice  great FF


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Well thank you


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 17, 2006)

supersaiyanc18 said:


> He did. I used 3 because naruto is nicer then kakashi lol



Alright, cool.  I just wasn't sure if you meant to write 3 or it was a typo, lol 

I'm looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Chaaapter 4 here it is lol


Chapter 4



*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 4



Ichio backed up immediately and jumped into the trees hiding.

Isamu also backed up and jumped into the surrounding trees.

Sumiko looked around and realized everyone has gone and threw smoke bomb at the ground. Naruto was blinded ?Hmm not a bad move? he thought. Easily jumping out of the smoke and landing on the outside.

The smoke cleared, she was standing in the middle confused. She saw Naruto on the outside. Surprised she too jumped back into the trees.

Ichio was hiding to the back of him. ?He?s vulnerable? he thought ?Now?s my chance?

He jumped from where he was hiding and grabbed Naruto. ?You fell for it!? Naruto said sailing down from the sky, landing beside them.

*Poof* the clone disappeared. ?Nice try though? Naruto smiled. 

Naruto lied down on the grass crossing one leg over the other. ?Nice day? He joked; looking up at the sky. 

Ichio looking surprised ran straight at Naruto. Naruto disappeared and reappeared around back of him; locking both arms. 

?I?ll give you a hint? he whispered ?You won?t win on your own, but as a team you might.?

Naruto released his grip on his and disappeared into the trees. ?Now I wait to see if they work as a team? he thought.

He heard a jingle and realized they had grabbed him. ?Shit?, he thought; doing a back flip and once again disappearing. 

?Grr, where did he go off to now? Isamu thought. ?We need to devise a plan? Sumiko said sitting down on a branch.

Ichio agreed, ?We need to work as a team?. ?Here?s the plan? Isamu said standing up on the branch. 

?Ichio you make a clone? Isamu started. ?Using that clone make him back up where Sumiko will be waiting. Kick under him as if to trip him. He will fly up where I will be waiting. I will hold him to stop him from moving. Then Ichio make 4 clones and grab onto him. Sumiko this is where you come in again. Throw a smog bomb at my feet. We will hold our breath. I will let go and back out of the smog. I will use my Katon Goukakyuu no Jutsu. This will blow up the smog making him jump out of the flames. Ichio your clones will disappear. While he can?t control himself in mid-air we will attack him from all directions; me from under Sumiko from the left and Ichio from the right. Understand??

?Yes? they said and they scattered.


----------



## Zetamancer (Dec 17, 2006)

good chapter. I only wish they were longer.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Zetamancer said:


> good chapter. I only wish they were longer.



Thanks, well Ill be posting the 5th around noon or one


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice chapter i wanna read the next one to see how the plan goes...


----------



## Vencet (Dec 17, 2006)

I like i like it its a good fan fic and just got my  3rd chapter up an i know youve been reading it so check it out


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 17, 2006)

Liiiike iiittt  good chapter.


----------



## Lord Jure (Dec 17, 2006)

nice fan fic. it is like alternative naruto from the begining.

what i want to know is in what time zone you are. i just wona know in what time will be next chapter if you say noon.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

I will post it in about an hour


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 17, 2006)

No... another hour.... well alteast it's coming out today


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 17, 2006)

Another great ff supersaiyanc! Can't wait for the next chapter to come out


----------



## Lord Jure (Dec 17, 2006)

will you please just say at what time did you post once you post new chapter so i know time diference.

this look like an interesting fanfic.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Here ya go chapter 5  


Chapter 5


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 5


?Kage bunshin no jutsu? Ichio said making 5 clones. One went ahead and charged Naruto who was in the open area sitting down. ?Finally? He thought standing up. 

?Head on? he thought ?That?s predictable?. He jumped back not looking back.

?Shit? he mumbled seeing Sumiko kicking under him. He changed his direction and jumped up. 

Looking above him he saw Isamu. He dodged him but Isamu managed to get his feet.

 The 4 other clones Ichio made now attacked grabbing him. Naruto was now unable to move. He fell back to the ground.

 Sumiko threw the smog perfectly at their feet. Isamu backed out. ?Katon Goukakyuu no Jutsu!? he yelled. A huge aurora of fire came out of his mouth.

 The smog was engulfed in flame. *Poof* the clones disappeared as he jumped clear of the burning pool. 

?Not bad? Naruto thought; as he saw Sumiko and Ichio coming. Looking down he also saw Isamu.

 They slammed him down into the ground. All three grabbed for the bells. *Poof* Naruto?s clone disappeared. 

All three looked puzzled lying on the ground. Naruto came out of the forest walking. ?Not bad!? he said truthfully, ?That was great, you all pass?. 

They looked at each other and started to smile. ?Now let?s get something to eat I?m starving? Naruto laughed ?My treat?.

They walked into the store and sat down. ?Sensei, you haven?t told us about your self yet? Sumiko said.

Naruto laughed ?where do I begin? My sensei was Kakashi. He had us do the same test that you just did.? 

?Did you get the bell from him?? Ichio asked interrupting him.

?No? Naruto laughed ?I was the only one who didn?t; but we worked as a team and that?s why we passed. ?

?A little while after that I competed in the chunnin exams. Although we weren?t able to finish as Orochimaru attacked.?

 ?My best friend had then turned evil? Naruto said looking down at the table. ?I was unable to stop him from leaving? 

?His lust for power was too much. I then had to fight him many times along with the Akatsuki. I became stronger as the more Akatsuki came after me.?

?Why were the Akatsuki after you?? Ichio asked already knowing the answer.

?They wanted the Kyuubi inside of me; which is there to this day? he said still looking down at the table?

Sumiko and Isamu looked amazed. Ichio also was looking down at the table. 

?Would the Akatsuki be af??? Ichio started ?Now is not the time? Naruto cut him off ?Our food is here? he said smiling at him.


----------



## Lord Jure (Dec 17, 2006)

you know, your chapters could be little longer


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Lord Jure said:


> you know, your chapters could be little longer



I know I like to write them this way though


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 17, 2006)

Who cares. The chapters are short and too the point. There also really good.


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 17, 2006)

Good update man! Bring on the next


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Chidoriblade said:


> Who cares. The chapters are short and too the point. There also really good.



Thanks


----------



## Cold (Dec 17, 2006)

I like how the story is progressing.  As for constructive criticism...  Let's see.  (1) I think that its good that the chapters are kept short because it seems that you update the story regularly.  I prefer longer chapters, but longer chapters take longer to write as you know, and unfortunately sometimes the writer may leave the readers on edge for weeks or even months, which is just not okay IMO.  So in short, keep the stories short. (2) Its kind of a turn off that one of the kids has a demon inside of him and can use Kage Bunshin, because imo it makes him too much like Naruto.  (3) I like the pace the story is keeping, it would be nice to know a little bit more about the personalities of his students though.  Overall its a good beginning.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 17, 2006)

Great update kinda surprised you had Naruto talk openly to kids about the 9tailed fox though


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Digahole said:


> I like how the story is progressing.  As for constructive criticism...  Let's see.  (1) I think that its good that the chapters are kept short because it seems that you update the story regularly.  I prefer longer chapters, but longer chapters take longer to write as you know, and unfortunately sometimes the writer may leave the readers on edge for weeks or even months, which is just not okay IMO.  So in short, keep the stories short. (2) Its kind of a turn off that one of the kids has a demon inside of him and can use Kage Bunshin, because imo it makes him too much like Naruto.  (3) I like the pace the story is keeping, it would be nice to know a little bit more about the personalities of his students though.  Overall its a good beginning.  Keep up the good work.



Thanks most of that will be found out soon about the kids, and how Ichio can use the kage bunshin. The demon was a must imo, so then naruto could help him with is powers lol  thanks for the review and the read


----------



## Zetamancer (Dec 17, 2006)

The only complaint I have is that this is  like reading the manga, you wait for a while to get a very small ammount. It's a good story, but it's unsatisfying when so little is given at a time.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Zetamancer said:


> The only complaint I have is that this is  like reading the manga, you wait for a while to get a very small ammount. It's a good story, but it's unsatisfying when so little is given at a time.



 Sorry Atleast i'm doing more then one a day


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow very nice story so far I have to say that this is so far going out just like Naruto with a different twist though. Congratulations you have officially got my attention which is hard to get!


----------



## Gaara from the Desert (Dec 17, 2006)

Short, nice, and to the point. 
Better that than people saying, "I'll read it sometime later" - and they never do )))


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Itachifan809 said:


> Wow very nice story so far I have to say that this is so far going out just like Naruto with a different twist though. Congratulations you have officially got my attention which is hard to get!



!Sweet! be looking for the next chapter around 5 or 6 tonight, its a great one don't want to miss it. 6 7 and chapter 8, are great ones.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Dec 17, 2006)

Man I am playing Clash Of Ninja 2 and I am having some sweet Ideas for a NejixIno fanfic rofl it might be posted sooner or later...


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Itachifan809 said:


> Man I am playing Clash Of Ninja 2 and I am having some sweet Ideas for a NejixIno fanfic rofl it might be posted sooner or later...



Lol sounds fun... The new chapter will be out in around an hour.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

And here is chapter 6  

Chapter 6


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 6


The plates were delivered, but Ichio couldn?t stop looking at him. ?What did he mean?? he thought. 

Snapping out of his trance he looked down at his food. ?Well what are you waiting for? Naruto said ?dig in?. 

?Okay? Ichio smiled; starting in on his food.  

They finished 30 minutes later; Naruto burped patting his stomach. ?Ahh? he said laughing. 5 bowls stacked on the counted.

The other stared at him. ?How can you fit all that into your stomach? Ichio laughed.

Naruto smiled. ?It?s a secret jutsu of mine? he said winking. ?Well? he said struggling to his feet ?You all better get a good nights rest we have our first mission tomorrow!?

?No way?? they said ?Our first ninja mission!? Naruto laughed ?Yup, meet me here 6:00 tomorrow?

They started off home. Naruto laughed ?I just hope it?s not like my first mission?.

He walked up the steps to Tsunade?s office. He entered knocking first. ?Ahh Naruto, here for your teams? assignment I assume??

 ?Yes? he said smiling. ?Then here is it? she said handing over an envelope. ?May I ask; did you pass them all?? she questioned.

?Yes? Naruto said ?They showed great team work. Definitely will be a great crew.?

?Ichio? Naruto started ?Is he in control of the 6 tailed weasel, the Raiju??

 She put her feet up on the desk. ?Yes he is.? She said finally. ?But just like you, the seal may weaken. It is also possible that if the seal is weakened to the point of yours, he may not be able to control the power; and die.?

?This is why I put him in your hands? she said ?You can help him more then anyone?

Naruto nodded ?I understand?. ?Has he shown any signs that he can bring out a tail??

?No? Tsunade shook her head. ?But if he does, do what you have to?

?Yes? Naruto nodded ?Have you had a look at the seal?? Naruto asked.

?No? she replied ?I was leaving that to you, as you do know how to talk to the 9 tails?

Naruto nodded again, ?I will tomorrow. Good night? 

?Good night, Naruto? she said hearing the door creak closed.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Dec 17, 2006)

very nice very nice indeed. I have begun my Neji Ino fanfic but I have not posted it yet due to me only having a couple chapters lol I did not think this was so hard to come up with.


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 17, 2006)

Good chapter

hmm... kinda sounds like the kid might lose control of his demon...


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Dec 17, 2006)

That would be sweet if he did...


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

bumike99 said:


> Good chapter
> 
> hmm... kinda sounds like the kid might lose control of his demon...



Hmm  a little more shall be reveled in the next chapters


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Dec 17, 2006)

hmmm must...read....more*opens 7 gates* GIVE ME MORE TO READ RAAWWWRR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Itachifan809 said:


> hmmm must...read....more*opens 7 gates* GIVE ME MORE TO READ RAAWWWRR!!!!!!!!



If I get done with the chapter I'm working on now I might post another


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 17, 2006)

Another great update can't wait to see the next one post it soon please


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Dec 17, 2006)

*goes back to normal* I am satisfied because now I can work on my Ino Neji fanfic thanks for inspiring me to actually start writing.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

If some more people ask I just might post the next chapter now


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 18, 2006)

Chapter 7 enjoy 

Chapter 7

*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 7


Naruto woke up. It was around 5:30; he swiveled out of bed yawning.

He flopped back onto the bed. ?The first mission? he thought. 

He forced himself back up; hopping back onto his feet with more enthusiasm.

Taking his normal shower routine to get ready he walked out that door at 5 minutes till 6.

Still stretching a bit; he walked to where he was to meet his new team.

They were leaning on the side of the restaurant. Isamu burped; ?Excuse me? he laughed. ?You missed breakfast, sensei? Sumiko said.

?Sorry, if I knew you were coming early to eat I would have been here? he said laughing. 
Now let?s take a look at our first mission? he said lying down the letter in front of them.

?It says here this mission is C-ranked!? Ichio said surprised. ?I figured you would be able to handle it? Naruto remarked grinning.

?So let me get this straight? Sumiko said confused ?We have to deliver a letter through the sound village to Kumogakure? 

?Yes? Naruto said smiling ?Not too much is it?? ?No way? Isamu blurted ?This is going to be awesome?

Naruto smiled ?I would assume so. Did you all pack?? he asked. ?Yup? they replied.

?Isamu, Sumiko, you go ahead Ichio and I will catch up to you? Naruto said looking back at Ichio.

Naruto looked at Ichio not knowing where to begin. ?Ichio? he started ?You know that the Raiju lives inside you, right?? 

?Yes? replied looking at the ground.

 Naruto started ?Before, I said you are not that different then me. I-I meant that because I too have a demon living in me.?

?It was placed inside me by the 4th Hokage. Over the years I learned how to control its power and use it for good.?

?Have you ever felt the presence of another chakra?? Naruto asked Ichio.

?Hmm, I do feel a presence at times. It feels different then mine though? he said scratching his head.

Naruto nodded. ?The chakra you feel is that of the 6 tailed weasel. If you would, please gather your chakra for me.?

Ichio started to gather his chakra and Naruto lifted up his shirt. ?As I suspected; the same seal that I have on my stomach.? 

Naruto stood up ?Thank you? he said. ?Now one last thing; please hold still and close your eyes. We are going to see your demon?.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 18, 2006)

supersaiyanc18:  Great fic, I just got caught up with it, I really like that Naruto is a sensei and that he is the next Hokage.  What kind of power will Ichio have compared to Naruto, and are we going to see some of the sand shinobi in this mission?  Can't wait to see what happens.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 18, 2006)

NinjaStrike77 said:


> supersaiyanc18:  Great fic, I just got caught up with it, I really like that Naruto is a sensei and that he is the next Hokage.  What kind of power will Ichio have compared to Naruto, and are we going to see some of the sand shinobi in this mission?  Can't wait to see what happens.
> 
> NinjaStrike77



Not from sand village but maybe somewhere else  and as for Ichio's bijuu powers. you find out more about those much later. But I am just now writing a chapter where we find out much more about him and his normal powers


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 18, 2006)

Next chapter


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2006)

Mooore moooreee moooore ! nice chapter btw


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 18, 2006)

Good chapters super! Look forward to the next


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 18, 2006)

Annnnd chapter 8 R&R  

Chapter 8

*Spoiler*: __ 




					Chapter 8


Ichio closed his eyes. Naruto put his hand over his head and closed his eyes. A steady stream of blue chakra pored into Ichio?s head.

Ichio looked up to see Naruto standing beside him. ?Where are we?? Ichio asked astonished. 

?We are inside you head? Naruto said bluntly. He looked around; ?This way? he led Ichio into a hall.

They saw a large gate with a seal attached between the opening. ?What is that?? Ichio marveled. 

?It is where the Raiju is concealed. Under no circumstances may you remove this seal understand?? Naruto said firmly.

?I understand? Ichio said looking at the gate. ?Now please don?t say anything for now? Naruto said.

Ichio nodded. ?Raiju? Naruto shouted. A large face with fangs appeared from behind the gate. ?What?? the demon asked, with a deep voice. 

?Do you realize that you are inside this boy? Naruto asked the demon. ?Yes? it returned. Bolts of lightning flew of its face.

Naruto turned to Ichio who was looking amazed and frightened. ?You feed off this boys chakra, when he needs it you will give it to him, understand? Naruto shouted up at the demon.

 ?If he dies, you die. Aid him when and only when he needs you.? It smiled, ?Ha ha ha, I will aid this boy. But only because I will die if he does? It said disappearing into the mist behind the gate. 

Naruto stopped the flow of chakra to Ichio?s head. Ichio looked up in awe. ?I-Is that thing, in me?!? he said surprised. ?Yes? Naruto responded. 

?Though, it is not all a bad thing? Naruto started. ?You can learn to use its power; but we shall talk of that different day. We must catch up to the others now? 

?Right? Ichio agreed, setting off after the others.


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 18, 2006)

Good update man but can you add them to your first post it would be easyer to see them


----------



## Vencet (Dec 18, 2006)

I like it its cool i got chapter 5 up on mine just so u know


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

wOw This is great!!  When will there be an update?


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 18, 2006)

fattbuu said:


> Good update man but can you add them to your first post it would be easyer to see them


 Only 10,000 characters can be in a post so us writers have to use new posts.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 18, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> wOw This is great!!  When will there be an update?



Thanks  around 3 (2 hours)


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

supersaiyanc18 said:


> Thanks  around 3 (2 hours)



Hey, Ur on the same frame as me!!  Do you live in Cali?


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 18, 2006)

u never thought of naruto showin the kid his demon?


----------



## Cold (Dec 18, 2006)

This is good stuff.  Not so patiently awaiting the next chapter!


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 18, 2006)

Here is chapter 9 enjoy. And lilchaos(2nd_itachi) Im not so sure I understand your question sorry.

Chapter 9


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 9


20 minutes later they caught up to Isamu and Sumiko. ?What were you guys doing?? Isamu inquired. 

?We just had some things to go over before the mission? Naruto replied. 

?As ninja you must be ready for any attack anytime.? He explained to them. ?On my first mission I encountered my first jonin. He was much stronger then I was; even my sensei had trouble beating him.?

 He looked up to see the sun setting. ?We wont have any trouble like that will we?? asked Sumiko. ?I hope not? Naruto chortled. 

?Let?s set up camp before we get into sound territory.? Naruto suggested. ?We will still need a look out though.? They looked around. 

Naruto chuckled, ?You sleep I?ll watch tonight.? 

The sun rose early in the morning. Naruto who had fallen asleep during his watch was drooling on the ground. He woke with a start. 

His team was looking over him. He laughed ?I wasn?t asleep; just using a secret jutsu to make myself look asleep.? The others laughed. ?Sure you were? Isamu mocked helping him up.

They got up and reached for their bags. ?Get down!? Naruto yelled at them pushing Sumiko to the side. Two sound ninjas stood in front of them.

Naruto stood back ?These two don?t seem too strong; I will let them take care of these two.? He thought.

?I got the one on the left? Ichio said pulling out 2 shuriken.

?Then the one on the right is mine? Isamu said rushing at them.

?Going at them with out a plan or working together?? Naruto thought, ?Not a smart move.?

Ichio threw the 2 shuriken and made a clone of himself. One jumped high into the air; the other attacked form the ground.

Isamu had pulled out a kunai and threw it lodging it in a tree beside the person. He laughed ?Poor aim.? ?A chakra sting attached to the kunai? Impressive? Naruto thought. 

Isamu pulled on the chakra string flinging him self towards the sound ninja. Isamu easily kicked him to the ground. He got up and ran off along with the other ninja who Ichio had easily beaten.

?Pretty dang good? Naruto said smiling. Sumiko was still standing there amazed at what had happened. ?Isamu and Ichio are way ahead of me? Sumiko thought looking down at the ground.


----------



## Vencet (Dec 18, 2006)

good amazeing stupindus keep up the good work


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 18, 2006)

another great chapter keep it up


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice updates hmm... why would they be wondering into sound village though...


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 18, 2006)

Another good update man! keep it coming I love the story


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 18, 2006)

bumike99 said:


> Nice updates hmm... why would they be wondering into sound village though...



That is the only way to get to get to Kumogakure is through the sound village lol here is a map its easier to see it 


1.Konoha 2.Kirigakure 3.Otogakure(Sound village) 4.Iwagakure 5.Amegakure 6.Kusagakure 7.Takigakure 8.Kumogakure 9.Sunagakure


----------



## mortalone (Dec 18, 2006)

IMO your story is moving way too fast with not enough details in the explanation. You should slow it down a notch to elaborate. Your fanfic has some potential in it, but if you rush it, that potential will all be for nought.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 18, 2006)

mortalone said:


> IMO your story is moving way too fast with not enough details in the explanation. You should slow it down a notch to elaborate. Your fanfic has some potential in it, but if you rush it, that potential will all be for nought.



Thanks, I kinda want it to be simple for the first bit, i'm writing chapter 25 right now, and the chuunin exams are about to start I slowed down after about 12 and started to get into much more detail, and I will definitely put more detail when they are in the chuunin exams  thanks


----------



## mortalone (Dec 18, 2006)

Hmmm, well, if you put this story on fanfiction.net or something, then I would recommend going back and revising the earlier chapters at some point, giving us more background into the characters, a better idea of what's going on, increased development time and spicier dialogue. So far it seems that you're using Naruto's character to go through the motions a bit, just having him drag the storyline into whatever direction you want to take it. Like the conforntation with the Raiju seemed half-hearted. Naruto just says "if he dies you die so do what I say" and the demon agrees...it's a bit weak. You should do something like have Naruto display his strength to the demon or even go so far as for him to reveal the presence of the Kyuubi to the Raiju. That would make that development more interesting and more releastic, and it would also develop a deep sense of trust in Ichio for his sensei.



I do have one comment. It's cute the way you are somewhat replaying history, but be a bit careful in how far you take that. If you follow history too closely, your story will lack substance. as I said though, so far it has potential.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 18, 2006)

mortalone said:


> Hmmm, well, if you put this story on fanfiction.net or something, then I would recommend going back and revising the earlier chapters at some point, giving us more background into the characters, a better idea of what's going on, increased development time and spicier dialogue. So far it seems that you're using Naruto's character to go through the motions a bit, just having him drag the storyline into whatever direction you want to take it. Like the conforntation with the Raiju seemed half-hearted. Naruto just says "if he dies you die so do what I say" and the demon agrees...it's a bit weak. You should do something like have Naruto display his strength to the demon or even go so far as for him to reveal the presence of the Kyuubi to the Raiju. That would make that development more interesting and more releastic, and it would also develop a deep sense of trust in Ichio for his sensei.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have one comment. It's cute the way you are somewhat replaying history, but be a bit careful in how far you take that. If you follow history too closely, your story will lack substance. as I said though, so far it has potential.




Yea that day I wrote the chapter with the Raiju I was having major writer block, so I think I will redo that one, and as for the characters, I am introducing them more as he trains them personally, and yea I followed the story line for a bit and then I break off from it around chapter 15, then it goes back as they go through the chuunin exams. Of course it doesn't follow it exactly but as far as the forest of death that kind of stuff, thanks for the help


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 18, 2006)

Chapter 10  thanks for all the reads and reviews guys enjoy

Chapter 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 10



?Where do you think they went running off to?? Isamu asked. ?Probably to get help? Naruto said as they picked up their bags and continued down the path.

?We should get out of sound ninja territory as soon as we can. It?s always better to avoid a fight.? Naruto said picking up his pace and keeping a better look out for people.

They safely cleared sound ninja ground in 30 minutes. ?Will they still be after us?? Sumiko asked.

?Most likely; they will try to cut us off from getting back into the village? Naruto said adjusting the straps of his back pack.

?As ninja we must have our first priority delivering his letter. We can worry about attacks after? Naruto said; feeling proud as he is starting to sound like a sensei.

The others nodded. ?If you wouldn?t mind I would like to pick up the pace? Naruto said smiling. ?You know how to jump through trees, am I correct??

They nodded again. ?Then let?s do it? he finished jumping into the near by trees. 

30 minutes later they arrived at the city. ?Be careful in here,? Naruto said ?People will be begging to pick a fight.?

They walked on for 10 minutes arriving at the Raikage?s palace. ?Just do as I do? Naruto said walking in the big door that had swung open.

?We are here to deliver a letter from the town of Konoha.? Naruto said coolly.

?This way? the man replied in a deep voice, bowing to show his respect. He led them up a flight of stairs and into a sunlit room. ?Wait here? he said bowing as he left.

?Hey sensei? Sumiko started, ?Why was that guy bowing to you?? Naruto chuckled ?Among villages, most know the Kage?s; and respect their power.?

?Wow? Isamu awed, ?So you?re really as strong as everyone says??  Naruto just laughed.

The door swung open as the Raikage walked in. Naruto bowed and the Raikage did the same. 

Naruto handed the letter to him. ?Thank you? the Raikage said turning around and bowing again.

?You two didn?t talk much? Ichio noted. Naruto looked at the ceiling. ?6 years ago we were at war with Kumogakure? Naruto said still looking at the ceiling. ?In that war, the 6th Hokage?s life was taken. There isn?t much to be said between our countries; but now we are at peace.? Naruto finished looking back from the ceiling.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is my revised version of chapter 8 too


Chapter 8(This is for you Mortalone )
*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 8


Ichio closed his eyes. Naruto put his hand over his head and closed his eyes. A steady stream of blue chakra pored into Ichio?s head.

Ichio looked up to see Naruto standing beside him. ?Where are we?? Ichio asked astonished. 

?We are inside you head? Naruto said bluntly. He looked around; ?This way? he led Ichio into a hall.

They saw a large gate with a seal attached between the opening. ?What is that?? Ichio marveled. 

?It is where the Raiju is concealed. Under no circumstances may you remove this seal understand?? Naruto said firmly.

?I understand? Ichio said looking at the gate. ?Now please don?t say anything for now? Naruto said.

Ichio nodded. ?Raiju? Naruto shouted. A large face with fangs appeared from behind the gate. ?What?? the demon asked, with a deep voice. 

?Do you realize that you are inside this boy? Naruto asked the demon. ?Yes? it returned. Bolts of lightning flew of its face.

Naruto turned to Ichio who was looking amazed and frightened. ?You feed off this boys chakra, when he needs it you will give it to him, understand? Naruto shouted up at the demon.

 ?If he dies, you die. Aid him when and only when he needs you.? It smiled, ?Ha ha ha, why would I aid this weakling?? It said sparks running down the Iron Gate to the floor. ?This boy is nothing to me I won?t aid him.? Naruto chuckled ?You really have no choice?

?You are going to tell me what to do?!? Raiju roared down. ?Yes? Naruto replied calmly. ?I will not aid him? Raiju said laughing, ?Unless you think you can convince me otherwise.? 

Naruto looked up at it. ?Stand back, Ichio? Naruto said closing his eyes. Ichio moved back. Naruto opened his eyes again; he started to grow red hair and fangs. Within 5 seconds Naruto had grown 5 tails. It let out a howl, ?Unless you would like to challenge me, you will aid him? the half Naruto growled getting up on all fours. ?The 9 tails? Raiju muttered disappearing. ?Very well I shall help him.? 

Naruto stopped the flow of chakra to Ichio?s head. Ichio looked up in awe. ?I-Is that thing, in me?!? he said surprised. ?Yes? Naruto responded. ?What was t-that you back there?? Ichio questioned frightened. ?Yes? Naruto replied again. ?That was also the Kyuubi.?

?Though, it is not all a bad thing? Naruto started. ?You can learn to use the Raiju?s power; but we shall talk of that different day. We must catch up to the others now? 

?Right? Ichio agreed, setting off after the others.


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 19, 2006)

Good chapter man I like 8 to


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2006)

Good chapters  keep em comming


----------



## Cold (Dec 19, 2006)

Who was the sixth hokage?  Man...  It was Kakashi wasn't it?  You wouldn't...  You couldn't...  you did didn't you?


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 19, 2006)

Digahole said:


> Who was the sixth hokage?  Man...  It was Kakashi wasn't it?  You wouldn't...  You couldn't...  you did didn't you?



Lol you will find out rather soon


----------



## Zetamancer (Dec 19, 2006)

I demand an update.


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 19, 2006)

Zetamancer said:


> I demand an update.



I agree


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmm alright  Heres chapter 11

Chapter 11(This and the next chapter is pretty cool if I may say so )


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 11

They started the long walk home. 

The sun started to set; “We can camp out here” Naruto yawned setting down his bag.

“So who’s going be the look out today?” Naruto asked. Sumiko stood up “I’ll do it today”.

Naruto smiled “Thank you” and unrolled his sleeping bag. Sumiko went over and sat by a tree. 

Naruto lied down in his sleeping bag and fell sleep. He woke up 2 hours later to find Sumiko still awake looking up at the stars. 

He walked over to her, “What has been bugging you lately?” he asked her helping her up. They started to walk down a path.

“Everyone is so far ahead of me, I can barely do any ninjutsu.” She said sadly looking at the ground.

“You can’t expect so much” Naruto started “You just got out of the academe. When I first got out I was a weakling. But my sensei taught me a great deal.” They stopped walking.

“Really?” She asked amazed. “Yup” Naruto said nodding his head. “That is what I’m here for.” 

“Take this paper and channel chakra into it” he told her handing her a square sheet of paper. “What does this do?” she asked him. 

“This will test your element” Naruto explained. “If the paper cuts in half like mine, your element is wind. If it burns up, fire. If it gets wet, water. Earth will turn to dust; and lightning will crumple the paper.”

She took a paper. “So I just hold it and channel…” The paper was suddenly drenched in water. 

“So it looks like your element is water” Naruto smiled. “What I’m going to do is teach you how to control the water around you, and if you can summon water.”

“What is your element?” Sumiko asked. “My natural elements are wind and water” Naruto said putting the slips of paper back in his pockets “Though I can also use earth lightning and fire jutsu. It just takes more time to master them.” 

“Now let’s get started on water” Naruto said placing a canteen beside them.


----------



## Lord Jure (Dec 19, 2006)

she is just a genin. how can you start natural manipulation trainig so soon.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 19, 2006)

Lord Jure said:


> she is just a genin. how can you start natural manipulation trainig so soon.



:amazed I know but you shall find out  she might have weird powers  or a bloodline trait  who knows lol.. Plus Sasuke learns lightning and fire  lol


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 19, 2006)

Wahoo! I can't wait for the next chapter! I wonder what Naruto is going to teach her!


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 19, 2006)

Ohh next chapter soon please!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Dec 19, 2006)

Well very nice so far Next Chapter please!


----------



## Zetamancer (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, if you guys have so many compaints with his chapters and story why don't you go write a better one?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Dec 19, 2006)

I am writing one but I don't have complaints unless complements are now bad. lol


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 19, 2006)

Lol its cool guys not everyone will like my story just like not everyone likes naruto lol:amazed but thanks for stickin up for my story


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 19, 2006)

Annnnd time for chapter 12 lol I hope you likey  

Chapter 12


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 12




?First we need to teach you to manipulate the water around you.? Naruto began. ?You should feel like you?re a wave in the ocean; you keep pulling the water out.?

Naruto began to pull the water out of the canteen. Sumiko stood there in awe.

?When the water is in your control you may shape it or move it to your will? Naruto explained. ?Pushing on the water will move it away pulling together. Mold it with your mind and hands?

Naruto placed the water back into the canteen, ?Now you try.?  

Sumiko out stretched her hands; beginning to use the same motions Naruto did. Naruto stood over the canteen. ?Parts of it are moving? he told her smiling ?Good job.?

She kept at it for almost and hour. ?I think I?ve got it!? she exclaimed excitedly. The water was almost two feet out of the canteen. 

?Amazing? Naruto thought ?She almost has it down!? 

?Keep at it you almost have it down? he said encouragingly. He watched her for another hour.

She was now moving the water around. ?Great? Naruto said ?Now imagine you are packing a snowball together. Move your hands in a circular motion.? 

She did so making a ball of water. ?This is just amazing!? Naruto thought ?She is getting this so easily, much more natural talent then I had for elements.?

?Now can you throw the ball of water at me?? Naruto asked ?We can play catch.?

She threw the ball at him and he caught it also manipulating the water. He threw it back. ?Good, now can you imagine the shape of a kunai; force that water into the shape of a kunai.? Naruto said bringing out more water.

She did so a little sloppy. ?Good now let the water go and try it again? Naruto requested. This one was a bit better, with more of a point. ?Now throw it at that tree? Naruto said.

The water model of a kunai stuck in the tree for a second and was returned to shapeless water. ?Good? Naruto said ?Look at the mark you made!? Now try to keep that picture of the kunai when it strikes the tree don?t let it un-mold.? 

She tried again getting the kunai stuck in the tree and just having a little trouble getting it out. ?Good? Naruto said pulling the water out of the 5 other canteens ?Now try it with a larger load.?

He set the water into a large bowl. ?Now try to pick up this water, and shape it into a wall to protect you? Naruto explained leaning on a tree. ?This one will take her a lot longer? He thought watching her pull the water out struggling a bit.


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 19, 2006)

Good update i wonder what is gonna happen in the next one


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2006)

Cool what quick updates!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 20, 2006)

I love this ff man keep it coming


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 20, 2006)

supersaiyanc18:  Great updates, sorry about the mistake with the Sound and Sand Villages.  The last two chapters were really cool, I like that Sumiko is so talanted with water, and I like that Naruto is taking his time to teach and mentor his students, you're right he is starting to sound like a sensei.  Keep up the good work.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 20, 2006)

> supersaiyanc18: Great updates, sorry about the mistake with the Sound and Sand Villages. The last two chapters were really cool, I like that Sumiko is so talanted with water, and I like that Naruto is taking his time to teach and mentor his students, you're right he is starting to sound like a sensei. Keep up the good work.
> 
> NinjaStrike77



Thanks, and its okay


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 20, 2006)

i was on ff11 tryin 2 get lvl 40 then i took a break n read chaps10-12 n the revisited chap8 so u took my advice n nice updates


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 20, 2006)

lilchaos(2nd_itachi) said:


> i was on ff11 tryin 2 get lvl 40 then i took a break n read chaps10-12 n the revisited chap8 so u took my advice n nice updates



Yea, thanks


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 20, 2006)

ur 1 of the ppl readin my ff well look at my spin off of it ill b workin on 4 big update 2 each as a christmas presents 2 every1 on the forum so 8 chaps 4 2 the spin off n the story lmao i can wait 4 wut my mind makes me type


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 20, 2006)

Lol yea I know the feeling it rocks, cant wait  I think im going to post about 10 chapters on christmas lol


----------



## mortalone (Dec 20, 2006)

The revised chapter 8 is definetly better. You see the difference you made to the storyline? The Raiju now doesn't look so weak, while you've shown a measure for Naruto's growth 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(he can control the 5 tail form, which he cannot do yet in the manga)


 and now he's not just told Ichio that he's "like him" but shown him.

You really should revise all your chapters like that. It strengthens your story. Ifwe were to talk about stories in terms of letter grades, your chapter 8 went up more or less a full letter just from those details.

One of the hallmarks of a good fanfic is high levels of detail, especially surrounding elements of the story that relate to the canon (which in the case of any Naruto story is Kishimoto's manga). If you look at the 3 ridiculously amazing fics under the spoiler in my profile, you will notice how not only do they go into tremendous detail (Hands of Destiny basically writes an entire history for Konoha and pieces in parts of the puzzle that may seem like minute facts from the manga). The only thing to be careful about when writing in detail is to not slow down the action too substantially. For example, even though the Team 8 fic is amazing, each chapter is huge and covers a fairly small amount of storyline. So far in that series there has only been one major arc even though each chapter is maybe 20 of yours in word count. That obviously discourages readers who just want to see battles or are slow at reading. However, I enjoy that detail greatly, since the story gives a lot of depth in character personas as well as personal life. The manga doesn't even come close in character development.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 20, 2006)

mortalone said:


> The revised chapter 8 is definetly better. You see the difference you made to the storyline? The Raiju now doesn't look so weak, while you've shown a measure for Naruto's growth
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for helping me out again  Yea I definitely noticed the difference with chapter 8, and I agree too much detail can really drag down and discourage people from reading them that is why I like to keep it to the shorter side and less detail lol. I'm pretty much trying to keep in sync with the anime, which yes is much longer then my short storys lol  but I am trying to keep close to it in where the chuunin exam starts etc though chapter 8 did feel like it needed more when I wrote it, I just kinda gave up on thinking that day lol, but I am going into more detail now that it is easier (Chapter 17-a lotish)  lol


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 20, 2006)

Is it almost time for the next chapter please I cant wait


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 20, 2006)

Yay chapter 13 here ya go  

Chapter 13


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 13


?Excellent? Naruto said; watching the water move around. ?That is about 100 pounds of water. If you hit someone with that it will cause a lot of damage.? 

?Now? Naruto began ?Shape it into a wall. Think about shaving the sides off, the front and then the back.? 

She did so. ?Her hands are moving faster? Naruto thought ?She is getting even better fast.? She opened her eyes ?Wow!? she let loose; a 12 foot tall gleaming barrier was in front of her. 

?That has got to be 2 feet thick too! I?m impressed? Naruto noted, still leaning on the tree his eyes showed his expression. ?Now comes a tricky part? he started ?Try doing it with your eyes open, this way you?re not open to attack while making it.?

She tried for another hour or so finally getting it down but a bit sloppily. ?I am truly impressed? Naruto repeated, ?You have an amazing talent for water.? 

The sun was beginning to peak over the mountains. ?Now before everyone else starts to wake up; I have one last thing to show to you? said Naruto excitedly, pushing himself off from the tree and walking over to her on the soft dirt. 

?Suiton, Suishouha!? he yelled; a huge pool of water lingered over them like an ominous cloud. Naruto lifted his hands to the sky making cutting motions with his index and middle fingers. He lowered his hands slowly as the large block of water dropped to the ground with out a noise.

?Oh wow!? Sumiko was in shock. The water had to be 200 feet up. ?Now once I have called the water I can move it to my whim just like other water.? Naruto explained making a large ball and then an over sized kunai. 

*Poof* it was gone. ?Now to summon water you must close your eyes and think of the ocean. Think of it rolling, summon up all your chakra and bring out the water like your sucking a little pool dry? Naruto said. ?Now you try.?

She closed her eyes and did exactly how and what he did. A small amount of water no more then half cup came out. ?Amazing!? Naruto exclaimed ?It took me days to even get that much in my training.? 

?Now, mold it to your will.? Naruto said excitedly stepping back and crossing his arms. She made a small kunai and threw it at the tree where there were already many marks from her other tries. It stuck in the tree and she pulled it back.

?How does it go away?? she asked twirling the water. ?Imagine two forces join together, two streams become one. Then bring your hands together.? Naruto explained showing her the hand movements. ?Then *Poof* it?s gone.? She successfully got rid of the water.

?Well the suns up and people will start waking up soon? Naruto said stretching a little. Let?s get back to camp.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2006)

Good updates  like em very much


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 20, 2006)

Nother good chapter man


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks thanks Heres chapter 14, R&R please

Chapter 14 


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 14


Ichio and Isamu were up and rolling up their sleeping bags. “There you two are; where were you off too?”  

“We were just working on a new jutsu” Naruto said smiling. “Cool!” Ichio said “Can you teach me something new next?” 

Naruto laughed “Sure,” picking up his bag let’s get home. Naruto heard a rustle in a near by bush. “Why did you stop sensei let’s get going” Isamu said waving his hand. Naruto walked on hearing it again. 

*Whoosh* Naruto threw 3 shuriken into the bush. “Who’s there?” he barked. There was a rustling and a tall man with a black tight long sleeved t-shirt came out. 
“What are you doing in the sound’s territory?” he asked. “Delivering a message to the Raikage” Naruto responded, putting his hands in his pockets, “Who may I ask you are?” “My name is Daiki of Takigakure” he retorted pulling out 2 Kunai “I was sent to make sure you didn’t make it back to Konoha.”
Daiki crouched as if to attack. “Actually” Naruto said coolly “I would rather make it back if you didn’t mind.” 

“You’re done mocking, die!” Daiki said attacking Ichio. Ichio ducked the kunai, but was caught off guard with a kick to the side of the head. Isamu attacked from the side, Daiki saw him coming grabbed his leg and flipped him over.

Ichio was back to his feet and charged him again pulling out a kunai. “Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!” Ichio made 4 clones of himself. 

“Housenka no Jutsu!” Daiki yelled, producing 5 fireballs from his mouth; hitting each clone right on, Ichio was sent flying back. Daiki started walking towards Ichio who was lying on the ground after being hit. “Ryuuka no Jutsu” Daiki yelled advancing toward Ichio. The fire came out of his mouth.

“Get away from him” Sumiko yelled. “Suiton, Suishouha!” A large bathtub full amount of water was produced, and jetted towards Daiki’s fireball. It caught the ball with a sizzle right before hitting Ichio. 

Sumiko reformed the water and wrapped it around Daiki. “Ahh” Daiki screamed as the water constricted him. *Sploosh* Daiki broke free, the water soaked into the ground before she could reform it. He advanced on Sumiko.

“Naruto Sensei” she looked around trying to find someway to get out “Help.”


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice  mi want mroe !


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 20, 2006)

Good chapter man I really wanna see the next one now


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 20, 2006)

Are you going to post chapter 15 today?


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 20, 2006)

resengankakashi said:


> Are you going to post chapter 15 today?



Um yea I think so around 9ish


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 20, 2006)

Annnd it's time for a sneak peak into the future  lol

Sneak peak


*Spoiler*: __ 




Isamu and Ichio we?re up on the tree above them. Sumiko joined them a second later. ?I have them fighting each other they can?t see a thing? she laughed. ?Then do we get their scroll?? Ichio asked standing up on the tree branch. ?Why not? Isamu answered also standing up. ?Condense!? Sumiko thought pulling her hands together into a ball. The mist cleared. ?Where did they go?? one of the sand ninja panicked looking all around. 
?Why didn?t you just finish them off when you were using the mist?? Ichio asked laughing. ?I guess I got them now? Ichio remarked jumping down from the tree. ?Looking for us? Ichio mocked patting his chest ?Well come and get me I?m right here?


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 20, 2006)

Chapter 15 time enjoy  

Chapter 15


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 15


“Back off” Naruto said advancing on Daiki. Daiki stopped. “So you’re finally going to fight for yourself?” Daiki mocked. 

“Sumiko, Ichio, and Isamu; he is to powerful, I will take it from here thank you.” Naruto said still advancing on Daiki. “Ha-ha-ha” Daiki laughed; turning to face Naruto.

“Daibakufu no Jutsu” Daiki yelled; a large ball or water came ripping at Naruto. “Doton Doruki Gaeshi” Naruto countered punching the ground; uprooting a large chunk of ground and using it as a wall.

“He can use fire and water jutsu? What an odd two elements.” Naruto thought behind the wall. “I’ll create two clones of myself using a Raiengan, one of the real me.” “Bunshin no jutsu!” he thought.

 The two clones beside him followed his exact movements. He held his wrist up “Raiengan!” Naruto yelled jumping over the wall. The two clones ran one on the right one on the left around the wall. 

“What!?” Daiki yelled seeing the 3 Naruto’s run at him with charged attacks. Right as the two clones on his left and right got to him *poof* they disappeared, but the one over him didn’t. 

The Raiengan pierced threw his shoulder. Daiki let out a wail falling to the ground as Naruto removed his hand from his shoulder. Daiki struggled to get up, and ran away.

The others were shocked. “Aren’t you going after him?” Isamu asked. “No, he won’t be a threat anymore. I aimed for his shoulder for a reason.” Naruto smiled picking up his bag, “let’s get home” he said leading the way. “What attack was that?” Ichio asked still surprised. “That; was the attack my sensei could not master.” Naruto explained.

 “It puts element chakra into a normal chakra attack. In this case the attack was the Resengan, the element lightning. Since Daiki could use water and fire attacks; one of my best bet was lightning. I use the attack in remembrance of my sensei; and all he taught me.”

“W-what happened to your sensei?” Isamu asked. “Kakashi sensei stopped leading groups after mine.” Naruto said looking down at the ground. “He now does not fight; he lives peacefully in Konoha training the most expert ninja.”

“Wow that’s awesome” Ichio said, “You think he could teach me?” Naruto smiled “I would have to ask him. For now though we need to focus on the Chuunin exams.”


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 20, 2006)

nice updates hope 2 see more


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 21, 2006)

Bring on more man


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 21, 2006)

supersaiyanc18:  Great updates, it was really cool what Sumiko is able to do, and I really liked that jutsu that Naruto used against that sound ninja.  What happened to Kakashi Sensei?  Whats going to happen in the Chunnin Exams?  Keep up the good work.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 21, 2006)

good chapter looking forward to the next man


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 21, 2006)

Chaptttter 16   

Chapter 16


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 16


Naruto walked up the steps to Tsunade?s office after safely getting home. Naruto knocked walking in. ?Naruto? Tsunade said ?Come in; how did it go?? ?It went well? Naruto said taking a seat by Tsunade?s desk.

 ?Sumiko, I taught her how to use her water chakra.? ?Really, how did she do?? Tsunade asked ?She was able to summon a good amount of water and mold it to her whim.? 

Naruto scratched his head and laughed. ?Surely you?re joking? Tsunade commented quickly. ?A Genin able to summon even a small amount of water is unheard of.? 

?I am not joking? Naruto said crossing his leg and tipping back on the chair. ?She had it down in 12 hours.? Tsunade stared.

?What about Ichio? Tsunade asked finally. ?Nothing out of the ordinary? Naruto replied. ?Then you will start their training for the chuunin exams?? ?Yes? Naruto said standing up.

?We are starting tomorrow? Naruto said walking out the door. 

-

Naruto yawned realizing what time it was. He swiveled out of bed. Doing his normal morning routine he arrived just in time.

 Sumiko and Isamu were arriving just as Naruto arrived. Ichio had been waiting for a minute or two.  

?My goal today is to work on your chakra control? Naruto started. ?Being able to use chakra and being able to use it perfectly are two different things. A battle could depend on using your chakra to the right amount and over doing it.?

?I want you to practice walking up a tree. To do this you focus your chakra to your feet.? Naruto said walking up the side of a tree and jumping back off it. ?Now you try?

Ichio balanced and walked a little way up the tree wobbling a little. Isamu was next balancing much better and walked most of the way up the tree before falling down. Sumiko was about the same as Ichio. 

?Good? Naruto smiled ?We don?t have anyone who can?t do it; though, my first time doing this.? Naruto laughed ?I couldn?t get a foot up the tree.?

?Well it?s time for lunch? Naruto laughed bring out his bag and setting it down. They sat in a circle.

?Isamu? Naruto said taking a bite of his sandwich. ?Where were your parents born?? ?My mom was born here in Konoha, but my dad was from Tonbogakure.? ?Interesting? Naruto thought. ?They have some odd blood line traits.?
?What about you Sumiko?? Naruto asked. ?My mom was born in Amegakure and my dad in Yukigakure? she replied. ?That may be some of why you have amazing talent in the water element? Naruto said turning to Ichio.
?Ichio, your parents live in Konoha if I remember correctly.? ?Yes? Ichio said ?Though I never see them, they are always out on missions.? ?ANBU?? Naruto asked standing back up. Ichio nodded. 
?Well, let?s get back to work. Naruto said walking back over to the trees.


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 21, 2006)

good update im lookin forward to the chuunin exams


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 21, 2006)

Chapter 17  tell me how you like it

Chapter 17


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 17

The sun was getting low in the horizon. ?Good job today? Naruto complimented as they walked off towards town. ?As of we only have a week until the chuunin exams, I will see each of you privately starting tomorrow. Ichio tomorrow it will be just you and me, Sumiko the next and Isamu the day after, up until Sunday which we will be together as a team again to sign you guys up. We need all the effort and time we can have the chuunin exams are tough. People even die.?
?We won?t though right?? Ichio asked Naruto sounding worried. Naruto smiled ?I doubt it, but it doesn?t hurt to be careful. Don?t forget Ichio tomorrow at 7? Naruto said walking down the road splitting up from the others.
-
Ichio woke the next morning and headed out to the grounds where Naruto Sensei had told them to meet. ?Hey Ichio? Naruto said ?Ready to start?? ?Yea I am!? Ichio said excitedly. 
?What are you going to teach me today; some cool new jutsu?? ?No? Naruto laughed, ?Even better. I am going to teach you to harness the power of Raiju.? Ichio looked at him confused.
?Every locked Bijuu can seep its powers through the seal? Naruto started. ?With mine I can unlock 5 tails and still be in control, the 6th tail and I start to lose control over my mind. There are different ways of using the demons power. You may borrow its chakra, or let its chakra seep into and through you, gaining a tail. My first stage I grow darker whiskers, and after that the Kyuubi?s chakra starts to form around my body as a protective shield. This is when more tails start to grow. The demons power increases power speed, everything, but use it only when you need to, and now I will show you how to use it.? 
Naruto closed his eyes. He opened them again. There was now red chakra engulfing his body. ?His is the Kyuubi?s chakra? Naruto said. ?I am not going to show you my tails form in real life yet.?
?Now, I want you to close your eyes again. Imagine walking down that same hall we did and walk up to the gates. Don?t be afraid of the Raiju; tell him to lend you some of his chakra.? ?Alright, Ill try? Ichio said closing his eyes ?Here I go.?


----------



## Lord Jure (Dec 21, 2006)

you know, naaruto could teach all 3 of them privately at the same time with his kage bunshin.
but who cares about that. your chapters are short but at least you update them regulary. i hope we get extra chapter on christmas


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 21, 2006)

Lord Jure said:


> you know, naaruto could teach all 3 of them privately at the same time with his kage bunshin.
> but who cares about that. your chapters are short but at least you update them regulary. i hope we get extra chapter on christmas



Lol your right he could I didn't even think of that  lol but anyway they needed to practice on they're own I guess lol  ...And yea I'm gonna post like 10 chapters on Christmas lol so you better be ready


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 21, 2006)

Great chapter man I really want to know what he teaches them keep it commin


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Dec 21, 2006)

nice chapters!


----------



## Robman_13 (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice (need more words to post)


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 22, 2006)

Good update, hope the new chapter comes out tonight


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 22, 2006)

Gosh Darnett, when are you gonna post the next chapter!?  I wanna read it, its getting better and better.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 22, 2006)

the_sloth said:


> Gosh Darnett, when are you gonna post the next chapter!?  I wanna read it, its getting better and better.



Lol Just wait till the chuunin exams im like having a lot of fun writing them


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 22, 2006)

This is one of my favorite chapters so far it leads up to some cool powers of his  tell me how you like it  

Chapter 18 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 18

Ichio was inside the dark and dingy room. ?I wish Naruto Sensei would have come along again.? Ichio thought, walking down the same pathway as before. He looked up as the large gates.

 He was the weasels face appeared. ?What do you want, boy?? Raiju peered down from at him. ?I want some of your chakra? Ichio said a little nervous. Raiju laughed, ?Why do I need to give you chakra now boy??
 ?The name is Ichio, so stop calling me boy? Ichio snapped ?You have lived in my body for long enough without helping me, now I want some of your chakra.?

?Your courageous, Ichio.? Raiju said warping chakra around the bars. ?Very well.? Ichio opened his eyes, ?Did it work?? he asked Naruto. ?Yes you did it!? Naruto said surprised. ?Good job, now this new chakra I want you test your strength speed everything. You will find that your bodies speed and strength have increased!?

Ichio began running around. ?Wow everything is increased, but why?? ?The Raiju?s chakra is more powerful then your normal chakra so it?s like a speed and strength boost? Naruto explained.

?The Raiju?s chakra is a light blue; I was expecting it to be red. Maybe this means that Ichio?s chakra and Raiju?s fuse together perfectly, unlike mine and the Kyuubi.? Naruto thought. 

?Now I?m going to show you something way cool, the same lesson I gave Sumiko. I want you to take this paper and channel chakra into the card.? Naruto said giving a paper to Ichio. ?Okay? Ichio replied. *Crumple*. ?Ahh, so your chak...? Naruto started, *Whoof* the paper turned to dust. Naruto scratched his head ?You have two affinities, one lightning one earth.? He said astounded.

?Where did you say your pa...?? Naruto started. ?Wait!? he thought ?Of course the Raiju?s chakra and his charka must be fusing together perfectly as I thought! Not only does he have increased chakra and speed but element chakra gained from the Raiju as well; amazing.?

?What?? Ichio asked, ?Oh nothing? Naruto said ?We are going to teach you some new ninjutsu!? ?Really? Ichio said ?Cool let?s get started right away!?


----------



## Robman_13 (Dec 22, 2006)

Need More


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 22, 2006)

Wahhooo! Best chapter yet! Next next!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice Need moreeeee !!!!


----------



## fists (Dec 22, 2006)

nice chapter


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 22, 2006)

Great chapter


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 22, 2006)

Ill post the next chapter in a couple hours  thanks for readin


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice chapter. And I hope more to come. Oh and happy holidays!


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 22, 2006)

Chidoriblade said:


> Nice chapter. And I hope more to come. Oh and happy holidays!



Thanks! Happy holidays to all y'all too


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 22, 2006)

Yay post it soon  and happy holidays


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 22, 2006)

And here's chapter 19 tell me how ya like it 

Chapter 19 


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 19

12 Hours passed and Ichio was beginning mastering Doton Doruki Gaeshi, the earth wall flip; he also almost had down the basics of the Chidori. ?I want you practicing even the days I can?t see you? Naruto said teasingly as he walked off home. ?I need to talk to Yamato.? Naruto thought, remembering Ichio?s 2 affinities.

He walked up and knocked on Yamato?s door. He answered ?Naruto! Please come in.? ?Thank you? Naruto commented, stepping inside the door. ?If I may ask you something, when you channel chakra into chakra cards; what happens to the card?? ?Well, the card gets soggy and turns to dust.? 

?So then even if I can use all elements? Naruto started ?It still only cuts the paper for wind.? ?Yes, this is because your normal chakra is wind orientated.? Yamato explained. ?So then say someone has the paper crinkle for lightning and then turn to dust for earth.? Naruto asked.

?Well, that would be a bloodline trait, though I have never seen anything like that.? Yamato noted scratching his head. ?Exactly? Naruto nodded ?Ichio the host for the Raiju is my student,? ?That?s a coincidence? Yamato laughed. 

Naruto chuckled ?Yes it is, but here is the weird thing. He has both earth and lightning elements!? Yamato looked confused. ?Now this is my theory. Both Ichio?s and Raiju?s chakra are the same type, light blue; as where mine and the Kyuubi?s are different, red and blue. Is it possible that both chakras are mixing together perfectly, combining the Raiju?s chakra and attributes better then mine and the Kyuubi?s??

Yamato thought for a bit. ?I think your right? he agreed finally. ?He has some amazing speed, it would make since he has the Raiju?s attributes.? Naruto concluded. Yamato nodded. 

?Has he brought out a tail yet?? Yamato asked. ?No thankfully? Naruto laughed. ?I better get going though. Thank you for your opinion? Naruto said politely walking back out the door.


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 22, 2006)

yay good chapter


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 23, 2006)

nice update


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 23, 2006)

Well I'll put up chapter 20 in a couple hours


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 23, 2006)

nice  want more


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 23, 2006)

And here is chapter 20 tell me how ya like it  

Chapter 20 


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 20

Naruto yawned getting out of bed, “Sumiko’s day” he thought getting ready. He walked out the door getting there just in time. “Hi Naruto Sensei” Sumiko smiled “Hi” Naruto returned “Ready to start?” Sumiko nodded.

“Today we are going to work on the amount of water you can control,” Naruto commented summoning a large amount of water into the sky. “The more water you have in your hands the harder it is to control, and to shape. Catch” Naruto said throwing the water he had summoned at her. “Now practice with this shaping it, moving it, anything.” 

She nodded struggling to move the water. Naruto sat down by a tree and watched. 5 hours passed and he got up “Good” he said “Now I want you to throw all the water at me as hard as you can, I will block it.” 

She struggled and threw the water at him. “Doton Doruki Gaeshi!” Naruto said punching the ground and throwing up a huge chunk of ground. “Good” Naruto complemented “Now try it again.” They kept at that for an hour. “How was that?” Sumiko asked “Good!” Naruto answered. 

“Now I’m going to teach you a jutsu that a ninja used against my sensei on my first mission. It’s called the hidden mist jutsu. When water is present you must squeeze the water enough for it to contract and expand it will then cause dense mist.” Naruto explained showing her the sign. “Water will then rise around you and you will disappear, to most you will be invisible.”

“Now keep that up” Naruto said sitting back down. “This is a C ranked jutsu; don’t get discouraged if you can’t get it right away.” He started biting his finger nail, “This team is amazing; I wouldn’t be surprised if they all make it into the finals.”

6 hours passed in hurry. “That’s a good mist you have got going there” Naruto said standing up. “Let’s call it a day, next practice we are going to work on the water clone jutsu, so keep practicing the hidden mist jutsu.” “Yes sensei” Sumiko nodded as they turned to go home.


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 23, 2006)

Yea another great chapter kep them coming man


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 23, 2006)

lol thanks guys but imo these chapters are pretty boring up until the chuunin exams


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 24, 2006)

supersaiyanc18:  Great updates, the chapters are not boring, I like reading about the students learning new jutsus.  What kind of bloodline trait is Ichio going to have?  Can't wait for the Chunnin Exams.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 24, 2006)

good chapter man


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 24, 2006)

Here's chapter 21  

Chapter 21


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 21

Naruto yawned. “This is too much” he thought staggering out of bed not bothering to shower. He walked lazily to the training ground tripping on the occasional rock. Isamu was waiting. “What are we working on today?” Isamu asked excitedly. “Hmm” Naruto said steadying himself on a tree so he doesn’t fall over. 

“I’m going to teach you a combo move with your fire jutsu and taijutsu.” Naruto paused and continued “I think it will be easiest for me to show you.” Naruto picked up a log and stood it up on the ground. Naruto ran at the log, kicking it straight up in the air. “Now kick it to the side” he said kicking the back end sending it flying in the other direction. “Now, Ryuuka no Jutsu!” Naruto yelled releasing a huge ball of fire from his mouth. 

Naruto landed back on the ground as the charred piece of wood landed next to him. “As you get better and you get the timing down; you can hit your opponent with the Ryuuka no Jutsu from a few feet away, worsening the damage.” Naruto commented walking back to the pile of wood collected by where he was sitting.

 Naruto threw him a piece of wood to Isamu “Now I want you to try.” Naruto said pulling his hands in his pockets and sitting down. “I’m just going to sit here and watch-” Naruto was out in a minute. Isamu laughed as he saw his sensei fall over. “I should probably wake him, but I won’t” Isamu laughed to himself.

Naruto awoke with a start. He looked up it was getting dark. “Was he at it this whole time?” Naruto thought astounded. This question was answered as he saw Isamu falling back down to the ground. He looked to his left and saw a pile of burned wood twice as tall as him. Naruto apologized for falling asleep for so long, Isamu said it was fine grabbing another piece of wood. “I think I have it down” Isamu said waving for him to watch. 

Naruto stood up and looked over. Isamu kicked the wood up then over and planted the Ryuuka no Jutsu before the wood was no more then 6 inches away. He fell back to the ground catching himself with one hand. “That’s amazing” Naruto said “You do it as well as I do!” 

‘Phew” Isamu let out sitting down. Naruto plopped down beside him. “You’re doing great, I’m very proud” Naruto complimented. Isamu smiled. “You look tired” Naruto said standing up and helping Isamu to his feet, “I think you should call it a day.” “I think your right; I don’t want to be tired for the chuunin exams.” Isamu agreed as they walked home.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice  like the new updates ! keep em comming


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 24, 2006)

woo good chapter is it almost time for the chunnin exams?


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 25, 2006)

Well for christmas I'm going to post about 8 or so chapters lol so I hope u guys will like them


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 25, 2006)

Sounds good


----------



## Robman_13 (Dec 25, 2006)

8.....chapters......ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 25, 2006)

Heres the start of the 5 chapters Ill do another 5 tomorrow lol tell me how u like them

Chapter 22 


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 22 

Naruto arrived at the training grounds 10 minutes early and sat down thinking of what to say to them. They arrived soon after looking cheery. ?Well now? Naruto started ?Today I am not going to train you, but give you advice.? The other sat down around him. 

?My first chuunin exam consisted of a written test which tested our abilities to cheat.? Naruto said laughing. ?I shouldn?t give you advice on it because it is not a life or death situation, and it is a good lesson to learn on your own.? The others nodded. ?Now my second part of the chuunin exam was through the forest of death. 

?We were given one scroll and the other teams had different, or the same scrolls. The objective was to get both the heaven and the earth scrolls; we could then proceed to the middle of the forest to move on to the next part of the test. My team was one of the last to make it but we did.

?In the forest of death there are many wild animals and not to mention the other ninja. They will not hesitate to kill you. I will not tell you much more then that, for I am not even to have told you what I did.? Naruto said continuing. ?After that it is up to how many people make it through, preliminaries may be held, or they may go to the finals. You will have a month to train, or do anything and then the finals start.? Naruto finished.

The others nodded again. ?From now on until you get back it will just be you and your team mates? Naruto said standing up. ?Now let?s get you guys registered. The others stood up. ?Truthfully? Sumiko started as they walked to area of the first exam ?How well do you think we will do?? Naruto looked down at them and smiled ?I have faith in you.?

Naruto stopped. ?What is it?? Ichio asked concerned. The others stopped beside him. ?Take these? Naruto said handing over a kunai to each of them. They were a yellowish color and had tags wrapped around the handles. ?If you are ever and I mean ever in a life threatening situation in the forest. Throw these at the ground and I will be there? Naruto said hesitating. ?If I appear you will be disqualified but it is better then dieing.? 

They started to walk again ?How will you appear just by throwing a kunai?? Isamu asked putting his hands into his pockets. ?It is a secret jutsu that the 4th Hokage used.? Naruto explained. ?Here we are!? Naruto said clearly trying to change the subject. ?Let?s get you registered.?


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 25, 2006)

Chapter 23  It explains the new characters 

Chapter 23


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 23

They opened the door into the noiseless entry. ?Are we late?? Naruto asked looking around for any Genin. ?No? the lady said leaning over the counter. ?Everyone is around back.? ?Ahh good? Naruto said relieved. ?Well then? Naruto said walking up to the counter, ?We have Isamu Tishiomi, Ichio Turemico, and Sumiko Uriaki. They are here for the Chuunin exams.? Naruto said looking down at them. 

The lady wrote something down on her paper, ?Proceed through those doors on your left.? She said pointing to her left. Naruto led them to the door. ?From here until the exams are done you will have to do with out me? Naruto said opening the doors. ?Remember your training and you will be fine.? He smiled as he closed the door after them.

He heard the door open with a creak. Naruto looked around to see Neji. ?Long time no see,? Neji laughed walking towards Naruto. ?I see you are training a group too.? Naruto commented looking around Neji to see them. ?Is this you first time too?? ?The first group I?ve taken? Neji corrected. ?Why don?t you get them all set up and we can catch up? Naruto suggested walking into the lounge and taking a seat. 

The group walked in the door seeing close to 100 people. They were in what seemed like a large class room. ?I wonder how many people will come from the academe like we did.? Isamu asked looking around trying to spot someone they knew. ?There?s Ryuu! Isamu shouted ?Norio and Takeo are with him too, that?s team 6; hey Ryuu!? Ryuu looked over and calmly walked over. 

*Ryuu is a calm kind of guy, the one that likes to take things lightly, he likes to talk once you get to know him but other then that he doesn?t talk much.*

*Noria is the smart kind of girl he always likes to be right, and when she?s not training she likes to play games. She?s a strategist.*

*Takeo?s the kind of guy that?s way ahead of everyone; he?s the son of Sasuke of the legendary 3. He has amazingly fast Taijutsu and can pretty much out run anyone. He?s pretty loud and fun to be around.*

?So team 6 came?, Ichio said putting his hands in his pockets and leaning against the wall. ?Wouldn?t miss it?, Takeo joked joining Ichio on the wall. The door shut with a slam. They all looked over to the entrance, it was team 2; Toshio, Noboru, and Mika. ?Over here? Ichio called to team 2.

*Toshio was the son of Neji he inherited his Byakugan and genius. He?s kind of a shy guy but he?s nice.*

*Noboru he barely passed the graduation test, but he probably didn?t care. He has amazing talent as a ninja but doesn?t put it to use until he has to, can you say l-a-z-y?*

*Then there?s Mika not much to say about her except she?s gorgeous. Sure she?s a good ninja and all, but I think most of her enemies pass out from how beautiful she is.*

?I think this is all the teams from the academe coming.? Takeo pointed out. ?I talked to team 3 and there not coming; kind of a bummer.? ?That?s it for rookies, except that team from village hidden in the mist, there kind of a mystery?, Noboru said sitting down by the wall. Ichio looked at his watch, ?The first exam should be starting anytime now.?

The room suddenly got quiet as a man came in threw a door at the head of the classroom. ?My name is Ibiki Morino; I will be your proctor for the first test.? He barked.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 25, 2006)

Chapter 24 last chapter for tonight because Im on a slow internet lol tomorrow ill post 5 for sure!   tell me how u liked the chapters and merry christmas 

Chapter 24


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 24

?Who?s this old geezer?? Isamu heard someone whisper. ?My name is Ibiki Morino; I will be your proctor for the first test.? He barked ?Your first exam will be a written test; it will comprise of 10 problems, and the final problem will be given in the last 15 minutes of the hour. There are simple rules you will follow, if you are caught cheating you will be given 3 warnings only we won?t tell you how many times we?ve caught you. We will average your total as a team and then decide if you pass or fail anyone on your team gets a zero the whole team fails. There will be 20 people walking through the room to make sure your not cheating; anyone caught cheating isn?t worth the name chuunin. Now if you all will pass in your paper work we will give you a seat number.?

 The room was filled with the sound of paper being handed in and people taking their seats, within 10 minutes the room was silent again. ?Now the test will be handed out.? Ibiki growled ?Start.? Ichio looked down at his test ?Wow no way do I know any of this, I hope Isamu or Sumiko can understand this.? He thought desperately looking around at the people walking around.

Isamu laughed at himself, ?This is my strong hood? he thought wising through answers, ?I just hope Ichio and Sumiko understand this as well as me.?

Sumiko was on the same track as Isamu ?This is one of the parts of physics I understand? she thought joyously. ?I doubt Ichio will though; he was always a slacker in the academe. I just hope he doesn?t cheat and get us thrown out. Wait! That must be it, most people wouldn?t get even close to answering these questions, and they can?t actually expect us to answer these. They want us to cheat but not get caught. How can I get the answers to Ichio??

?Sound village numbers 12 34 and 59 your out!? Ibiki yelled. ?What, but I didn?t? the man said standing up. ?Damn I?ve got to be careful getting the answers to Ichio too, but how do I ge? Water jutsu! I?ll send water into his palm and mold the answers.? ?Numbers 45 35 and 15 of the Grass, your out.? Ibiki barked again. 

?I?ve got to be careful, Suiton, Suishouha!? She thought letting a half cup of water trickle onto the ground. Ichio felt something cold run up his leg, he jumped a bit and realized it was water; it ran into his hand. He opened his hand the number 5 was forming, ?This must be Sumiko she must know the answers. Ichio wrote the answers down with plenty of time to spare. 

Less then half the class was left. ?A lot of people were caught cheating? Isamu laughed to himself, ?Chumps.? ?Now for the final question? Ibiki snickered. ?This last question is all or nothing, you get it right you move on, if you miss it you will fail and not only be thrown out but be banned from ever taking the chuunin exams again.? The room fell silent. ?Some of you may want leave now? Ibiki smirked.

 6 or 7 hands immediately flew up. ?Very well you may leave? Ibiki said pointing to the exit. Ichio looked back panicked, ?Naruto sensei told us to stay in it, we must trust him? she thought shaking her head. Ichio turned back around to see 2 more groups leave, there was now about 18 groups left. ?Then that?s all that want to leave?? Ibiki questioned looking around for more.


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 26, 2006)

nice chapters man


----------



## Fan of Naruto and Hinata (Dec 26, 2006)

I must say that without a doubt, I like this one.  Very interesting.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 26, 2006)

This is a really great fanfic. The chapters rule!


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 26, 2006)

WAho those chapters rock


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 26, 2006)

Heres chapter 25

Chapter 25



*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 25

?Then congratulations you all pass? Ibiki laughed. A murmur arose from the remaining people. ?You see? Ibiki began ?This last question was to test your ability to have faith in yourself and team mates, while the first 9 were to test your ability to gather information while under pressure and being closely watched. Chuunin are put in these situations everyday and you need to be ready. All the people that left weren?t fit to be called chuunin.? 

?Oh I get it? Sumiko thought relaxing a bit ?He put us in a no win situation to test our faith and loyalty.? Ichio sighed in relief, ?Could have fooled me? he joked leaning back in his chair with his arms behind his head.

 ?Now here is your proctor for the 2nd exam, Anko Mitarashi.? Ibiki said pointing to the door which had just flown open. Anko stormed down the middle of the class room. ?Alright all you little kiddies? Anko snarled ?This is just the beginning now the hard test begins. I will tell your squad leaders where to meet me tomorrow morning, have a good day it might be your last.? 

Her last words left everyone stunned. Ichio heard people whispering around him, ?What die? No way, will we?? Ichio walked over to where Isamu and Sumiko were sitting, ?Just like Naruto Sensei told us.? Sumiko commented dully as they walked out of the room.

The next day came quickly. The 18 teams remaining we?re in clusters around the entrance to a large forest. Team 2 and 6 had both passed the written exam and were talking with team 10. ?So the 7th is really your sensei?? Takeo asked excitedly. ?What did he tell you before you came to this exam??
?He just repeated what he told us before, about strategies and how to get there the fastest.? Sumiko drawled sounding rather bored. ?Well tell us the strategies.? Ryuu said sounding interested. ?He told us to stay on guard and get to the middle as quick as possible then wait to ambush someone that is getting close to the tower. He said to make sure we were one of the first in the tower, the later you wait the less chance you have of passing.? Isamu explained.

Anko walked through the crowds of people. ?Alright listen up, the 2nd part of the chuunin exams are about to start.? Anko said in her usual snarl. ?This is how the test is going to go. There will be 2 types of scrolls earth and heaven; everyone will be given one type of scroll. What ever it takes you must get both the heaven and the earth scrolls within 4 days to pass. Once you get both scrolls you may proceed to the tower in the middle of the forest. There you will go through a gate with your starting number, then and only then you may open both scrolls. Now we have some paper work to fill out if you and your team would please follow me and get in line we will give you your scroll and number. Wait by your entrance until I give you the signal.?

Teams immediately began to pile up behind the counter. A large blue curtain was pulled to make sure none could see who had which scrolls. ?Just like Naruto Sensei said? Ichio noted to Isamu and Sumiko. They nodded in agreement. The curtain was closed behind them. ?Team name?? the person asked sounding bored. ?Team 10? Sumiko answered. The person behind the table looked up, ?Ahh the 7th?s team, if you would sign here please.? 

 Isamu took the scroll and the number, ?Earth scroll? he thought slipping it into his bag. They walked out from under the curtain, ?Gate number 8? Isamu noted looking at the white chip they handed him with their number. ?Well then let?s get over there we have less then 5 minutes.? Ichio commented looking up at the large clock behind the blue curtain. They arrived within the 5 minutes. ?Got everything? Sumiko asked double checking. ?Yup? they responded. The person guarding their gate opened the lock, ?Anko has just started the test you may begin.? He opened the door and Isamu, Ichio and Sumiko flew threw it. ?Remember what Naruto Sensei told us we need to make it to the tower first.? Sumiko commented as they jumped from tree to tree.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 26, 2006)

Heres chapter 26 enjoy

Chapter 26



*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 26

?What do we do if we meet with someone on the way?? Sumiko asked. ?Take their scroll I guess. Naruto Sensei told us to get both scrolls as soon as possible.? Isamu noted ?We need a plan incase someone attacks us.? 

They stopped on a branch. ?We need something to distract them or confuse them.? Isamu explained. ?I?ll use my mist jutsu? Sumiko commented, and then we can attack when they can?t see us.? They nodded, ?Good idea.?

They continued on for about 5 minutes. ?Anyone else get the feeling we?re being followed? Ichio asked jumping down into plain sight. Sumiko nodded ?Someone is following us; let?s try to lure them out.?

 *Whoosh* a kunai came flying out of the trees, sticking in the ground 3 inches from Isamu?s foot. ?Then you are we?re the ones following us?? Isamu questioned as 3 ninja appeared. ?Sand ninja? Ichio inquired looking at their forehead protectors. ?It?s time you hand over your scroll or we?ll take it.? The first one demanded, holding out his hand. 

?Sumiko, now? Isamu instructed. ?Suiton, Suishouha!? Sumiko shouted. Five or six gallons of water floated in the air. ?What is she doing?? one of the ninja questioned pulling out a kunai. ?Contract and expand.? Sumiko concentrated. She drew up her strength and pushed the water together and then suddenly drew it apart. 

The air was filled with a dense mist, Sumiko smirked ?Perfect.? ?Where did they go?? the sand ninja panicked looking all around him.

Isamu and Ichio we?re up on the tree above them. Sumiko joined them a second later. ?I have them fighting each other they can?t see a thing? she laughed. ?Then do we get their scroll?? Ichio asked standing up on the tree branch. ?Why not,? Isamu answered also standing up. ?Condense!? Sumiko thought pulling her hands together into a ball. The mist cleared. ?Where did they go?? one of the sand ninja panicked looking all around. 

?Why didn?t you just finish them off when you were using the mist?? Ichio asked laughing. ?I guess I got them now? Ichio remarked jumping down from the tree. ?Looking for us? Ichio mocked patting his chest ?Well come and get me I?m right here?


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 26, 2006)

Chapter 27 enjoy

Chapter 27


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 27

The first ninja rushed at him kicking dirt up behind him. Ichio slid under tripping him moving remarkably fast. ?He?s fast? the sand ninja thought trying to avid Ichio?s kick. He was much to slow; Ichio had already tripped him down and was twirling over him. *Thud* Ichio?s elbow landed in the ninja?s back. He coughed out blood ?Shit, he?s to fast.? Ichio jumped back as the sand ninja got up off his feet a cloud of dust still lingering around him. 

Blood started to flow from his mouth. ?Are you just going to stand there or attack?? Ichio mocked. The 2 other ninja who were waiting to attack did so now. Ichio jumped into the air to avoid them. ?Kage Bunshin no Jutsu? Ichio yelled making 2 clones. ?Will Ichio need help? Sumiko asked getting worried. ?I doubt it? Isamu replied. ?These sand ninja are one of the weakest here.?

The three clones pulled out kunai and attacked. The ninja who was already beaten went down fast getting knocked up against a tree. The other two ninja looked at their team mate and ran back to help him. ?Ready to hand over your scroll yet? Ichio inquired holding out his hand. The other two ninja stood up, ?Not even close, Kage Mane no Jutsu!? Ichio was trapped. ?Now attack him? the sand ninja ordered. 

The ninja charged at him kicking Ichio in the face. *Poof* Ichio?s clone disappeared. ?What!?!? they let out, ?It was a clone?? Ichio jumped out from the tree he was on. ?Look out? the ninja yelled. Ichio was already on top of them. *Thud* Ichio punched one in the chest knocking him to the ground. The one left looked around seeing his team mates knocked out.

?Alright, alright I will give you my scroll.? The ninja blathered terrified. He reached into his bag and pulled out an earth scroll. He started to toss it to Ichio, ?No it?s fine we already have that scroll? Ichio pointed out bluntly. The ninja stood there not knowing what to say. Ichio jumped back up onto the tree where the Isamu and Sumiko were. ?Wrong scroll? Ichio laughed scratching his head whoops. ?Well let?s get going so we can find that heaven scroll soon.?


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 26, 2006)

Last chapter for now tell me how u liked them

Chapter 28



*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 28

They were off again this time moving much faster. ?I have an idea? Isamu started ?Why don?t we just find someone quickly and then take their scroll.? ?That or we could let someone come to us? Ichio commented letting a grin slid over his face. Isamu laughed. ?No? he commented ?We shouldn?t just incase we are underestimating our opponents.?

?What do you suggest we do then?? Ichio asked dully. ?I think we should track someone down.? Isamu suggested coolly. ?Yea, good idea, and then we won?t have a chance of getting ambushed ourselves? Ichio noted getting excited. Isamu nodded, ?It?s the best way.?

?Shh, do you hear that?? Ichio whispered suddenly. ?Someone?s talking.? ?Yea I hear it too? Isamu said after a moment, ?let?s see who it is.? They jumped down into a large bush. ?Who is it? Isamu asked impatiently as Ichio looked around the corner. ?It?s just team 6!? Ichio exclaimed getting up from behind the bush. 

Ichio got up ?Hey Ryuu, Noria, Takeo how?s it going, got a scroll yet?? ?Oh Ichio, hey? Takeo yelled over. ?No we haven?t got the other scroll yet, what about you?? Ichio laughed ?No not yet.? ?We were just about to get going again.? Ryuu explained. ?Oh alright see you at the tower.? Ichio laughed. Team 6 disappeared into the darkness. 

?Did you notice Noria was limping?? Ichio asked Isamu. ?Yes? Isamu replied ?They also left rather soon it doesn?t seem like something they would do. Let?s follow them.? Ichio and Sumiko nodded in agreement. They jumped into the trees after them. ?We?ll stay a little bit behind, that way we can see what?s going on.? Isamu suggested. ?Right? Sumiko agreed. 

30 minutes later they came to a clearing. ?Look down there? Ichio pointed. Team 6 was facing the rookies from the village hidden in the mist. ?Who are you and what did you do to Noria?? Ryuu asked. ?My name is Masao, this is Kaede and Keiji? Masao explained. ?We have merely caused a chakra block in her leg; she won?t be able to move it till the test is done.? 

?Fix it now? Takeo threatened his sharingan almost glowing. Masao chuckled, ?That won?t be happening.? Ryuu charged him kunai at the ready. Masao dodged him; Ryuu countered easily sending Masao flying to the side with a kick. ?This might be harder then I thought? Masao commented wiping his mouth. ?I?ll have to step it up.? He came charging at him once more Masao jumped over him twisting and kicking him in the back of the head. ?He?s faster then me? Ryuu thought picking himself up only to be kicked down again.

?Ahh, he?s getting thrashed? Ichio thought, anger filling him. ?What, is this it?? Masao mocked kicking him in the ribs. Ryuu coughed out blood. Ichio felt himself losing it. ?Get away from him? Ichio screamed. His pupils were now red slits his finger nails turned into claws. Ichio disappeared and was by Masao in a flash. ?Shit, he?s unbelievably fast? Masao thought backing off trembling.


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 27, 2006)

great chapters need more


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 27, 2006)

hmmmm let his anger flow n let him kill him i would like to see wut his evil side holds hahaha *n yes i have a dark side that likes ro come out once in a while hance the name 2nd Itachi*


----------



## Yondaime Hokage (Dec 27, 2006)

Love mate just lovly.:amazed


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 27, 2006)

I like how you introduced the other rookie teams and I can guess who a few of them are related to, lol.  I sorta want to know what happened to the original Rookie 9.


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 27, 2006)

Omgsh post the chapter NOW please I am dieing


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Dec 27, 2006)

You should make Shikamaru the exam procter when the 3rd round comes, and makes him like, fall asleep for his laziness.  I dunno i just feel like saying something.  BUT THE STORY IS REALLY GOOD-UPDATE SOON PLZ


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 27, 2006)

postt soonnnn


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 27, 2006)

hey sorry I just got back form christmas like everyone else lol so I hope you had a good christmas and sorry I havn't been posting as many stories I'm trying to get to chapter 50 and then I can post easier with out worrying about posting catching up to where I am lol so sorry  and merry christmas late


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 28, 2006)

supersaiyanc18:  Great updates, I'm really liking the Chunnin Exams so far.  Whats up with these ninja from the village hidden in the mist?  How strong is Ichio and whats he gonna do to those ninja?  Can't wait to see what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 28, 2006)

Hereees chapter 29  tell me what you think

Chapter 29


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 29

“Get away from him,” Ichio yelled a spark flying off his body. Sumiko and Isamu jumped down also. “Thank God you’re here,” Takeo praised. Ichio was advancing on Masao. *Thud* Ichio landed a punch in Masao’s stomach; he flew back and hit a tree leaving an indent. 

Ichio faced the other 2 ninja “Let’s get out of here,” one suggested shaking with fear. They made a run for Masao. Ichio disappeared and reappeared in front of them. “Fix Noria first, and give them back their scrolls you stole” Ichio snarled. Keiji ran over to Noria and placed his hand on her leg. “The scrolls,” Ichio shouted picking up Masao by the shirt. 

He put the scrolls down, Ichio threw them Masao like a rag doll. “Now leave” Ichio growled, feeling his hands and eyes return to normal. Ichio staggered, and fell on his knees. 

Sumiko and Isamu ran over to him and helped him up. “Are you okay?” Isamu asked him. “Yea I’m okay” Ichio responded looking up. They let go of him, “Thank you” Ryuu smiled. “I would have got me butt kicked if you wouldn’t have come along when you did.”

 Ichio smiled turning to Sumiko and Isamu, “Alright we still have a heaven scroll to get, let’s get on it.” “Hey Ichio take our heaven scroll it’s the least we can do after you saved us.” “Naw” Ichio replied “It’s yours. See you at the tower!” They jumped off into the trees. 

“Alright we need a new plan now,” Isamu noted. “How about we go find the tower and see if anyone is close to it yet, it is getting dark some people must have got both by now.” Sumiko suggested. Isamu nodded, “Good idea. Let’s pick up our pace.” 

“We’re getting close” Isamu noted pointing up to the large tower looming ahead. “Let’s stop here and listen to see if we can hear anyone coming” Sumiko suggested. “Right” Ichio nodded. 

“Listen, I hear something” Ichio noted pointing up. “Yea I hear it now, it’s getting closer” Isamu agreed. “Now,” Ichio yelled jumping from the pathway into the trees. Three grass ninja came to a sudden halt in front of Isamu, Sumiko and Ichio. “So it’s you rookies,” one of them chuckled, “this will be quick.”


----------



## Robman_13 (Dec 28, 2006)

very good just one problem in the second pargraph naruto yelled something when i think you meant ichio


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 28, 2006)

lol your right  thanks for the catch


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 28, 2006)

sweeeet chapter!!!!


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 29, 2006)

great chapter!


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Dec 29, 2006)

I just joined this forum and I was looking at the list and I saw this thread, I thought it was about shikimaru's group so I started to read it and it's a really good story it got me hooked.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 29, 2006)

chapter 30 tell me what you think  

Chapter 30:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 30

The first one rushed Isamu. Isamu slid under the attack and pushed this kunai into his stomach. *Poof* ?A substitution? Isamu noted calmly, ?Predictable? ?I got you,? the ninja yelled coming from above. He lodged a kunai into Isamu?s neck, *Poof* the clone disappeared. ?What?? the ninja baffled looking around where is he.

?Katon Goukakyuu no Jutsu,? Isamu yelled a fire ball came out of Isamu?s mouth blowing the ninja onto the ground spraying up dirt. ?Shit,? he thought getting up staggering. Isamu jumped down from the tree. The ninja charged him again; Isamu grabbed his shoulders and flipped over him while throwing 2 kunai at his legs. He fell down in the dirt, the two other ninja jumped from the tree and stood between Isamu and their comrade. 

?Last chance hand over your scroll,? Isamu warned. ?Watch out he?s strong,? the ninja noted. The other nodded, ?Alright let?s do this.? ?Doton Doruki Gaeshi!? the ninja yelled punching the ground. A large chunk of earth came up form under Isamu catching him off guard and balance. Isamu jumped of throwing 2 kunai at each of the ninja. ?Doton Doruki Gaeshi!? the other one mimicked throwing up dirt easily blocking the kunai.

The two ninja jumped on top of the mound of dirt they dug. Joining hands they made a hand sign. ?Doton Doruki Gaeshi!? they yelled again. Two mounds of dirt rose and closed in one on each side of Isamu. He easily jumped forward and avoided the attack. 

The ninja split up left and right charging at Isamu. ?Perfect? Isamu smirked. Isamu ducked down as they were getting there and jumped up hitting both ninja square in the jaw. He started twirled kicking them both away, ?Double Katon Goukakyuu no Jutsu!? he yelled as he was twirling. *Whoosh, Whoosh* two large fireballs came out of his mouth blowing back both ninja. Isamu fell back to the ground breathing hard. The ninja that Isamu beat first came toward him staggering. He held out the scroll ?Take it, you deserve it, I was wrong in calling you a rookie, you are much more powerful then that.? He looked down at his team mates and picked them up jumping into the trees.

Isamu fell to down onto his knees. Ichio and Sumiko jumped down. ?Are you okay?? Ichio asked helping Isamu up. ?Yes,? he replied ?The Double Katon Goukakyuu tires me out, I will be okay.? ?Alright we got both heaven and earth scrolls!? Ichio exclaimed excitedly. ?Well let?s get going to the tower, we are almost there,? Sumiko noted helping Isamu walk a bit further.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice chapter. I wonder if there will be a prelim round like in thsi show.


----------



## mephix (Dec 29, 2006)

nice fanfic, i really like it

but your team 10 is insanely powerful, it kinda destroys all the fun because we dont see enough .. "oh shit we're gonna die" situations


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 29, 2006)

He's got a point. And... oh my vids done downloading.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 29, 2006)

Yea I'm kinda of making it that way  hint 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe we will see the next set of sannins? who knows, but I will tell you there will definitely be more death situations, it's just what I'm trying to do would be ruined if they lost to a genin level ninja


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 29, 2006)

supersaiyanc18 said:


> Yea I'm kinda of making it that way  hint
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



that would be sweet!!!! keep it up I love this fan fiction


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 29, 2006)

Good update more more!


----------



## xxGrimReaperxx (Dec 29, 2006)

Now, i have a question, since when does naruto have a water element!!??
also, are you planning on bringing sasuke in any time soon? not that i like his charachater but i want to see your develpoment of him.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 29, 2006)

xxGrimReaperxx said:


> Now, i have a question, since when does naruto have a water element!!??
> also, are you planning on bringing sasuke in any time soon? not that i like his charachater but i want to see your develpoment of him.



This is 9 years in the future so he has mastered the water affinity  lol hmm sasuke you will find out in a while


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Dec 30, 2006)

That another good chapter keep it coming


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks heres the new chapter  tell me how you like it  

Chapter 31:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 31 

The tower was looming ahead, ?We?re almost there,? Ichio pointed out. ?Right,? Isamu nodded, picking up their pace. ?We need to find door number 8,? Sumiko noted remembering the paper. ?Right, but we also need to make sure we?re not spotted,? agreed Isamu; the trees started to clear as they saw the tower getting closer. 

They jumped into an opening in the trees, ?Here?s gate 29,? Isamu commented looking at the large number painted on the door.  ?Number 30 is over here,? Sumiko noted, ?then 8 must be this way.? They ran around the rusted outside of the large circular tower, until reaching their number. 

Ichio put his hand on the old door latch. ?Ready?? Ichio questioned looking from Isamu to Sumiko, ?who knows what is in here.? They nodded; Ichio opened the door a crack peeking inside. Light immediately poured out through the entrance as he opened the door fully. ?There?s nothing here,? Ichio mumbled, walking inside.

?Then do we open our scrolls now?? Isamu asked openly. Sumiko nodded, ?It?s time.? Isamu took both scrolls out of his bag and opened them. They suddenly started to smoke, ?What?s this?? Isamu coughed, throwing the scrolls aside. *Poof* ?What?! It?s Naruto Sensei!? Sumiko yelled happily. ?So you made it, in good time too.? Naruto joked. ?So the scrolls were a summoning jutsu,? Isamu recognized. ?Yes,? Naruto responded, ?I have come here to tell you congratulations you have made it past the 2nd exam.? 

?Alright,? Ichio yelled happily. ?I?m also supposed to explain the writing on the wall up there.? They looked up, ?What does that mean Sensei?? Sumiko asked curiously. ?If qualities of heaven are your desire, train your mind to take them higher. Meaning if your weakness lies in your intelligence, then you need to make extra sure you learn all the information and skills that will help you on your mission. If earthly qualities are what you lack, train your body and prepare to attack. Meaning if your weakness lies in your strength you need to make sure you train your body every day. When heaven and earth are opened together the paroles path will be righteous forever, meaning when your mind and body are working together, then you become the best ninja you can be,? Naruto explained.

?Oh I get it,? Ichio explained. ?You can only be the best ninja you can be when both mind and body are working together.? Naruto nodded, ?Now let?s get you some food to eat, and you can see who has already made it back.? ?Then does that mean you are going to be with us for the final test?? Isamu asked happily. ?Yes, but I still can?t help,? Naruto laughed. ?Now the next test will either be preliminaries or finals, and judging by how many people have made it back this quickly, there will be preliminaries,? Naruto explained. ?You will have 3 days to rest up since you made it back so quickly, then the 3rd, and final exam will start. Come this way I will show you around the tower.?


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 30, 2006)

That was an okay chapter but more would be ice and happy new year.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 30, 2006)

Chidoriblade said:


> That was an okay chapter but more would be ice and happy new year.



Yea it was a boring chapter lol   but ill post more for new years for sure tomorrow


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 30, 2006)

good update super!


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Dec 30, 2006)

the story is amazing, but this last chapter was.......pointless..no offense. The story is really good tho


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 30, 2006)

Anbu Squad 7 Leader said:


> the story is amazing, but this last chapter was.......pointless..no offense. The story is really good tho



lol thanks  I know it was sorry it was a filler    next couple of chapters are better


----------



## fattbuu (Dec 31, 2006)

Ohh i'm excited for tomorrow maybe there will be prelims


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 31, 2006)

Chapter 32  tell me what you think

Chapter 32:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 32

The three days they were waiting flew by, team 6 had already made it in by the time Ichio Isamu and Sumiko made it. One day later team 2 made it and the rookies from the village hidden in the mist. The final day the grass ninja and a team from the village hidden in the clouds made it in right before a meeting of all the Genin that made it to the tower was called.

The meeting was held in a large room with balconies on each side 50 feet up. Naruto was the speaker for the meeting as Hokage. ?I want to congratulate all the teams that made it through,? he explained ?The forest of death is an immensely tough test, and you all have made it through in time. There are 18 ninja in all left, which by rule says we must hold preliminaries before the final test. This may seem a bit silly but it must be done to cut down on the amount of shinobi in the final. The preliminaries will be held in 1 on 1 combat form, the fight will end when I declare it done, someone gives up or someone dies. Now the preliminaries will begin, I will be your proctor, as your normal one is not available. We will now randomly pick the first fight.? 

A moan went up, ?Already?? Some people groaned, ?Were still tired, give us a break.? ?I am sorry but this is the way it must be done,? Naruto symphonized ?Now will the first math up please be chosen,? A cement wall was slid to the side showing a large panel. The panel started to flash names randomly, first it flashed Ryuu. Ichio looked and saw Ryuu smile.

 Next it flashed the name Usaqu. ?Would the two people that had their name appear come forward; everyone else please move to the upper level,? Naruto commanded pointing to the balcony. The others moved up to the balcony as Naruto came forward to explain the rules. ?Anything goes,? Naruto explained ?If you die, get knocked out, surrender, or I say the battle is over, you lose. Begin!? 

Usaqu pulled out kunai throwing them at either side of the wall. ?Odd? Ryuu thought standing still ?What is he doing?? Usaqu started walking back slowly like something was attached to him. *Zoom* Usaqu jumped and catapulted toward Ryuu. ?Chakra strands are attached to the kunai! He is using them as a slingshot!? Ryuu quickly pulled out a kunai jumping Usaqu?s attack. Usaqu followed him up, ripping out the kunai in the wall. ?Shit? Ryuu thought ?Now he?s using the kunai again what is he going to do?? Usaqu pushed the kunai forward, straight at Ryuu. Ryuu tensed up expecting to be hit with kunai but they passed beside him. Usaqu smirked; the kunai doubled back around and circled around Ryuu. Usaqu opened up his arms pulling the chakra strings tight around Ryuu?s body as he fell to the floor.


----------



## fists (Dec 31, 2006)

happy new year in germany!!!!!


----------



## fists (Dec 31, 2006)

are there gonna be any couples in this story?


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 31, 2006)

fists said:


> are there gonna be any couples in this story?



This ff is going to go on for a long time so most likely there will be, but probably not Naruto I mean like Ichio Sumiko and Isamu kind of stuff


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 31, 2006)

Here's another chapter  Ill post a couple more today also enjoy  

Chapter 33:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 33

Ryuu wriggled trying to get loose from the strings. ?Call the match,? Usaqu laughed turning to Naruto, ?This match is over; my chakra strings can?t be broken. Naruto looked down at Ryuu, ?Usaqu is the winner.? Usaqu walked back up to the balcony coolly. Naruto walked over to Ryuu performing a wind jutsu cutting Ryuu free. Ryuu looked up at Usaqu ?How is that possible to do that?? he thought walking back up to his team. 

The board started to buzz again with names. The board settled on Noboru, and then landed on Masao for the 2nd person. ?Me already?? Noboru complained walking down the stairs off the balcony. Masao was already there waiting for him. ?You?re going down? Masao mocked. ?Begin,? Naruto yelled. Noboru stood facing him with his arms crossed. Masao charged him fist ready to punch. Noboru easily dodged his punch ducking down punched him 3 times rapidly in the stomach and kicked him to the side. 

Masao bounced 3 times and skidded to a stop 100 feet away from Noboru. Masao struggled to get up, coughing blood. Noboru disappeared and reappeared around back of him, ?Am I too fast for you?? Noboru mocked landing a hard blow to Masao?s side sending him flying back the other direction.

Noboru calmly walked over to where Masao was lying. He bent over him to see if he was alive. ?He?s just knocked out,? Noboru muttered walking back over to the steps to the balcony. ?Masao is unable to continue fighting, Noboru wins.? Naruto declared looking rather impressed. ?He is almost as fast as Ichio,? Naruto thought.

The panel once again started to buzz with names, first landing on Sumiko?s name and then Mika?s. ?You ready?? Ichio asked. Sumiko nodded ?Can?t wait.? Sumiko jumped of the balcony to meet Mika who was already there. ?You know the rules by now, begin!? Naruto yelled. Mika immediately attacked throwing 3 kunai. ?Suiton, Suishouha!? Sumiko countered, summoning a large amount of water. Sumiko hurled the water at Mika blocking the kunai and washing her off her feet. ?So Sumiko isn?t going to use her hidden mist jutsu just yet?, Naruto thought, ?Maybe she is waiting for the finals.?

Sumiko picked up the water again and ripped it at Mika again sending her sprawling. She got back up holding her arm. Mika charged her once more just to be sent flying back again, this time she didn?t get up. Sumiko walked over to Mika. *Thud* Mika tripped Sumiko. Sumiko caught her self and barely managed to flip herself back to her feet.


----------



## resengankakashi (Dec 31, 2006)

Good updates really looking forward to the next chapter!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Dec 31, 2006)

Sumiko use the force lol! Great chapters really anxious to read Ichio's match!!!


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 31, 2006)

Now these are what I was talking about. (I think.) ONly five hours and ten minutes until new years for me.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 31, 2006)

Chidoriblade said:


> Now these are what I was talking about. (I think.) ONly five hours and ten minutes until new years for me.



 Happy new years almost. The chuunin finals are crazy action packed


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 31, 2006)

here's another chapter lol

chapter 34


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 34

Sumiko slammed the water down on Mika again sending her flying onto the far wall.  Mika got to her feet breathing hard, ?Okay, I give up.? Sumiko was shocked, ?W-why? she stammered. ?There is no point in continuing this fight, I can?t win. You have surpassed me,? Mika noted looking at Naruto. ?This isn?t another trick is it?? Sumiko asked confused. Naruto nodded towards Mika, ?Mika has given up; Sumiko wins.? Sumiko walked over to Mika helping her walk back up to the balcony.

?Well then,? Naruto commented scratching his head ?Let?s get the next two people.? The board whirred and clicked on the name Keiji, and then Takeo. ?Wahoo, Finally? Takeo hollered jumping of the balcony. Keiji calmly walked down off the balcony. ?Begin? Naruto yelled. ?Jūken? Keiji yelled. Keiji?s hands started to glow.

 ?How are you planning on using that attack when you can?t see my chakra circulatory system?? Takeo mocked. ?Actually, I?ve memorized where every vain every organ and every part of the body is? Keiji replied running at Takeo.

Takeo closed his eyes and opened them the Sharingan glowing. ?Too easy,? he thought reading every move perfectly. ?This ?sharingan? is interesting, Jūken won?t work on him. If I use my chakra to increase my speed and strength maybe I will move to fast for him to counter,? Keiji thought stopping for a moment then charging again, ?If I channel my chakra into my feet then into my arms I should move to fast for him to counter.? 

?What?s he up to? Takeo thought as he saw him charging again. *Whoosh* Keiji?s speed burst caught Takeo by surprise, the punch landed in his gut pelting him against the far wall. Takeo felt a punch connect with his stomach again slamming him back onto the wall. Keiji jumped back breathing hard. Takeo managed to get onto his feet wobbling. ?He?s using some kind of speed and strength boosts? Takeo analyzed, ?If I move to his pace I could beat him to the punch.? Keiji attacked him again this time Takeo was ready. 

?Omote Renge, Lotus!? Takeo yelled ducking down landing a kick to Keiji?s jaw sending him flying up. ?Sharingan and amazing taijutsu, this Takeo is something? Naruto thought watching Takeo perform the Lotus. Takeo wrapped 2 large chakra strings around Keiji and started the spinning decent. ?His chakra control could use some work though? Naruto observed looking at the sloppily made chakra strings. Takeo was spinning Keiji at an enormously fast rate now. *Crack* Keiji hit the ground making a small crater like indent in the concrete. Takeo flipped back catching his breath.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's another chapter happy new years  

Chapter 35


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 35

Naruto walked over to where the indent was. ?Keiji is unable to continue fighting, Takeo wins? Naruto commented. A stretcher was carried out and picked up Keiji. ?Lee is your sensei isn?t he?? Naruto asked Takeo. ?Yes how did you know?? Takeo replied curiously. ?I?ve seen him use that attack many times. I just guessed? Naruto laughed. Takeo smiled walking back up to the balcony. ?Great job? Ichio congratulated, giving Takeo a high five. 

The whirr of the panel started again, landing on Ichio?s name then Akihiro?s. ?Akihiro is one of the grass ninja I fought.? Isamu noted. Ichio nodded excitedly jumping off the balcony onto the floor. ?Ichio?s rather excited,? Naruto thought chuckling to himself. ?Begin,? Naruto yelled. Ichio immediately charged moving at an immeasurable pace. 

*Thud* Ichio?s fist?s connected with Akihiro?s gut three times before he was thrashed back against the wall behind him. Akihiro got up breathing hard he started to make hand signs. Ichio charged again moving even faster pummeling him back up against the wall. Ichio back flipped and skidded to a stop safely away form any attacks. Doton Doruki Gaeshi,? Akihiro yelled. The ground under Ichio started to rumble as a piece of dirt and rubble flew up from under him catching him off balance.

 Ichio charged Akihiro to stop him from doing anything else. ?Doton Doruki Gaeshi,? Akihiro quickly yelled again as large chunks of dirt incased Akihiro. ?What is this?? Ichio thought running at the casing trying to break through it. ?It seems like I can?t break through this,? Ichio thought. The ground began to rumble again, ?What again, how is he doing it inside the case?? Ichio wondered looking around. A large chunk of dirt flew at him clobbering him in the head.

Ichio got up rubbing his head. ?Ouch,? Ichio groaned, jumping just in time to avoid being squished by walls of dirt. ?I?ve got to get out of his range of fire? Ichio noted ?It?s just there?s nowhere to hide to.? Ichio jumped again avoiding a mount of dirt. ?The ceiling,? he figured ?It?s worth a try.? Ichio jumped again but muck harder this time, he flipped over touching his feet to the ceiling with a click. Ichio hung there using his chakra looking at the commotion going on below.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 1, 2007)

good chapter. Sounds like the grass ninja is like Gaara.


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 1, 2007)

nice chapters cant wait for more


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's chapter 36, rookies are pretty strong eigh?

Chapter 36:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 36  
?How can I break that shell of his? I could sit here and counter his earth attacks all day. Wait! I could use electric chakra, but not to the full power of Chidori, I only need a little bit to break through,? Ichio noted raising his arm and holding it by the elbow. ?Chidori Shuuha (Wave Chidori)? Ichio yelled as electric currents surged down his arm. Ichio pushed of from the ceiling and charged the incased Akihiro. 

Ichio quickly dodged a few dirt chunks flying at him and put the palm of his hand to the dirt case. ?Ryuushutsu? Ichio yelled sending the Chidori wave into the dirt casing, shattering it. Akihiro was inside with his eyes closed. Ichio landed a powerful kick to side of his head throwing him against the wall. 

Akihiro got up trembling. ?How did you break my shell?? Akihiro asked bewildered. Ichio smiled, ?Chidori.? ?Amazing,? Naruto thought ?He has already made his own version of the Chidori in the little time I was teaching him the basics of the full Chidori.? 

Ichio attacked again moving just as fast. Akihiro took a punch at Ichio?s head but missed by a lot. Ichio ducked under and kicked him upward. Ichio followed him up like he was going to use a lotus, and then hammered him with a kick in the stomach downward. Akihiro shot like a bullet downward into the hard concrete below. Ichio caught his fall lightly knowing the fight was over.

Naruto smiled at Ichio mouthing the words ?Good job.? Ichio walked back to the balcony. ?Akihiro is unable to continue fighting, Ichio wins? Naruto commented, looking to the panel to see who was next. Two medical ninja picked up Akihiro and took him way. Toshio?s name was first to be picked then Hiroki?s. ?He?s another one of the grass ninja I fought,? Isamu noted looking at Hiroki. 

Toshio walked off down the balcony to meet Hiroki who was already there, eager to get the fight started. ?Begin,? Naruto muttered obviously getting bored. ?Byakugan,? Toshio yelled veins popped to his eyes. ?Jūken,? he murmured. Toshio?s hands began to glow with chakra. 

Toshio was the first to charge. Hiroki dodged his first punch easily but couldn?t escape the 2nd which landed over his chest. ?This fight is over, he just hit the most vital point? Naruto thought. Hiroki stepped back coughing, ?Where did my chakra go?? he stammered, falling on his knees. ?I hit your heart, where all your chakra goes through? Toshio explained charging him again, ?Now you?re finished.? 

Hiroki managed to get onto his feet but it was too late. Toshio was already over him landing a punch to his jaw. Hiroki landed with a thud on the ground out cold. Naruto walked over to Hiroki ?Hiroki is unable to continue, Toshio wins!? Naruto commented. 
The whirr of the name selector started again.


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 1, 2007)

Sweet chapter! ahh this ff rockkkks!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow how long was that match? I mean the one with Toshio like 10 seconds?


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 2, 2007)

Itachifan809 said:


> Wow how long was that match? I mean the one with Toshio like 10 seconds?



yea toshio kicked his butt lol


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 2, 2007)

whens the next chapter coming out ma this is my first post but this ff is reall great ive been reading it since you started im starving for more


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 2, 2007)

Sharkman9 said:


> whens the next chapter coming out ma this is my first post but this ff is reall great ive been reading it since you started im starving for more



thanks  chapters come out every day, so next chapter will come out tomorrow morning around 8 hours from now.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 2, 2007)

supersaiyanc18:  Great updates, you're right the rookies are way strong, I like Ichio's version of Chidori, seems awesome.  I really liked Toshio's fight.  What other jutsus are we going to see from the rest of the rookies?  Can't wait to see what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 2, 2007)

NinjaStrike77 said:


> supersaiyanc18:  Great updates, you're right the rookies are way strong, I like Ichio's version of Chidori, seems awesome.  I really liked Toshio's fight.  What other jutsus are we going to see from the rest of the rookies?  Can't wait to see what happens next.
> 
> NinjaStrike77



In the chuunin finals there are some great matchups in acouple chapters away you will get to see the draw and then the final match is great 

on a different note ill get the next chapter up in a while i dont have time right now thanks for waitin


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 2, 2007)

supersaiyanc18 said:


> thanks  chapters come out every day, so next chapter will come out tomorrow morning around 8 hours from now.


ok thanks yea this fan fic is really great i cant wait till you start doin the real detailed work like you said ....so what chapter are you *WRITING* now


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm working on chapter 65 right now


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 2, 2007)

This chapter amuses me...heres 37

Chapter 37


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 37
The first name was Koji then Noria. ?That guy Koji, he is from the village hidden in the clouds, there tough.? Ryuu noted. Noria walked down the stairs meeting Koji on the way. ?Alright you know the rules, begin? Naruto droned half asleep. Noria immediately jumped high in the air taking out 3 pins. ?If I can immobilize him with my pins I might have a good shot at this? Noria thought throwing the pins. 

Koji avoided two of the pins but one managed to hit him in the shoulder. ?Shit, these pins have poison in them. I can?t move my left arm? Koji thought pulling the pin out of his arm. ?I can?t win this with close combat? Koji thought dodging another pin. ?Hmm, that just might work? he pondered pulling out a scroll from his pocket gathering blood from the pin he pulled out. ?Kuchiyose no Jutsu? he yelled wiping the blood on the scroll and slamming it down to the ground. *Poof* a large sword about the size of himself appeared. 

Koji picked it up off the ground. ?Well puts me at a disadvantage? Noria joked to herself, ?If I move faster then him because the sword is so heavy I might be able to pull this off.? Noria charged him head on, ?If I push chakra to my feet and use body flicker I should be able to catch him off guard.? 

*Whoosh* Noria vanished and reappeared around him. Koji looked around him wondering where she went. ?Ahh? he yelled feeling two pins stick into his legs. Noria jumped back over him. ?Now he?s finished, he can?t even move? Noria thought chuckling to her self. 

Koji let out a little laugh. ?I may not be able to fight, but that doesn?t mean I can?t win this still? Koji chuckled pulling out another scroll. ?No you don?t? Noria yelled throwing two pins ?No more summoning.? ?To late? Koji yelled ?Kuchiyose no Jutsu? an over sized rat appeared. ?Eww, how gross the must weigh 400 pounds? Noria screamed.

?That was the last of my chakra? Koji thought, ?If this doesn?t work I?m done for.? ?Attack her? Koji mumbled weakly. The rat nodded lunging for Noria. ?Eww eww, get it away from me? Noria screamed running from it. The rat stopped, ?What is her deal? it asked in a squeaky voice. ?It talks too, I?ve seen it all now? Noria chuckled. 

Noria attacked throwing three pins. They stuck into the rat?s fur, ?Those won?t work on me? it laughed brushing the pins out of its fur. The rat bounded toward Noria dodging a kunai. The rat landed a punch to Noria?s gut sending her flying back against the wall. ?Shit, this rat is stronger and faster then me? Noria thought watching the rat running at her again.

She jumped over the rat and ran for Koji. ?No you don?t? the rat yelled attacking her from the side sending her sprawling again. Noria got up swaying a bit. ?So then it?s just like I thought if Koji gets knocked out then you do to? Noria analyzed. ?So you finally figured it out, now I?ll just have to take you out before you can get to him.? The rat yelled charging her again.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 2, 2007)

rofl the rat talks!!!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 2, 2007)

Itachifan809 said:


> rofl double poster!!!



who  .


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 2, 2007)

muffens rule and so does this fanfic XD


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 2, 2007)

Itachifan809 said:


> muffens rule and so does this fanfic XD



  thanks, so how did y'all like this chapter? I think its pretty ridiculous which makes it funny


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 2, 2007)

great chapter man  the rat


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 3, 2007)

supersaiyanc18:  Great update, that rat seems cool and very strong, I wouldn't want to mess with him.  Can't wait to read what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's the 38th chapter   enjoy

Chapter 38


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 38

Noria jumped once more trying to get over the rat, this time the rat was ready he too jumped clobbering Noria in the face. She was hurled back, the rat vanished. Noria got up and fell back down again out cold. Koji was slouched up against the wall also out cold a pin in his neck. ?Well then it looks like this one is a tie, both ninja have been knocked out, no one wins,? Naruto announced as two medical ninja carried stretchers out to pick them up. 

The panel began to whirr picking Isamu and Akia. ?Well finally,? Isamu joked ?Hmm I?ve fought this grass ninja before, I guess it?s time for a rematch already.? Isamu walked down the stairs to the grounds, which was beat up from the previous fights. ?Time to see if his taijutsu training pays off,? Naruto thought watching the grass ninja walk down the stairs. ?Alright 2nd to last match, begin? Naruto yelled with more enthusiasm to see his student fight.

Isamu immediately charged moving rather fast. ?Now I?ll run around in a circle around her and shoot five fireballs at her. That will force her to jump to avoid this fight form being over already. Once she jumps I?ll be waiting with a clone above her which will force her down again. After that I?ll sneak under her and kick her up using my fireball again and it will be over in no time.? Isamu planned out.

?Alright, here goes,? Isamu thought starting to run around her. ?Katon, Hōsenka no Jutsu? he yelled shooting 5 fire balls at different times in his circle pattern. Akio finally realized what was happening. She jumped up to avoid the fire. ?Have to do better then that? Akio laughed. She looked up just in time to avoid the fake clone take a punch. *Thud* Isamu?s foot landed square on Akio?s jaw kicking her up into the air Isamu following. He started to spin kicking her away, ?Now to finish it,? Isamu thought making hand signs. 

?Katon Goukakyuu no Jutsu? he yelled producing a huge ball of fire from his mouth. Akio couldn?t do anything; the ball of fire blew her up against the wall making a huge crack. She fell to the floor out cold. ?Just as I thought, he is not only using his taijutsu well but combining it with amazing strategy too? Naruto thought looking over at Akia. ?Akia is unable to continue fighting, Isamu wins,? Naruto yelled excitedly. ?Then it is just as I thought? Naruto chuckled to himself ?They are all in the finals.? 

?Now we already know the last paring, if you haven?t fought yet come on down your next.? Naruto commented, watching the two girls walk down. ?I?m sure you know how it goes by now, begin.? The girl from village hidden in the mist was named Kaede, the other was the girl from hidden in the clouds her name was Katsumi.


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 3, 2007)

cool chapter but isamu was too well thought out , but i guess you never mentioned him being a strategist.....i wanna know when the characters will be getting more depth to there personas


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 3, 2007)

You find out more about Ichio and Isamu later (Ichio around chapter 55ish) and Isamu im writing a lot about him now. But sumiko is kind of like sakura. She lives a normal life with her parents. Now her parents, that is the background im gong to get into, and where they came from.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 3, 2007)

Your matches are lasting so short lol how long was Isamu's match??


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 3, 2007)

Itachifan809 said:


> Your matches are lasting so short lol how long was Isamu's match??



Pft, probably 30 seconds  The rookies kick ass i'm tellin ya lol during the finals there isn't one short match though. Well except one or two because they are trying to save chakra and use a lot to save a lot

I don't want to ruin the story but Ichio's first round fight is a great one


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 3, 2007)

This fan fiction is so amazing. I had some of my friends come over and they started to read it too. They got hooked


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 3, 2007)

Changed my mind about the neji ino I am now making a fanfic about my character and I will illustrate it too ^^.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 4, 2007)

sounds fun


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 4, 2007)

Heres chapter 39 time to see the draw  

Chapter 39:
*Spoiler*: __ 






Chapter 39


Kaede was the first to attack pulling out three kunai in each hand. She threw the kunai using them as a diversion to get in close on Katsumi. Katsumi saw her coming throwing a punch at Kaede. She easily dodged it ducking under her punch ?Shintenshin no Jutsu? Kaede yelled hitting her right on.

?That was the mind switch jutsu wasn?t it?? Ichio asked Isamu. Isamu nodded, ?She got in close so she wouldn?t miss it was very clever. Katsumi probably didn?t see it coming from a mile away, this fight is over.? Kaede?s body fell to the ground limp. Katsumi stood up straight, ?Proctor, I give up.? Naruto nodded laughing, ?Interesting jutsu. Katsumi has given up, Kaede wins.?

Kaede returned to her normal body. Katsumi got up and pounded the ground ?What a cheap trick? Katsumi thought ?I wasn?t expecting anything like that.? Katsumi walked back up to her crew. ?I will kill her? she whispered to them balling her fists up. ?Just make sure you don?t get caught? Usaqu muttered uninterested.

?That sums up the preliminaries? Naruto explained. ?For those of you who won please listen up. How the chuunin finals work is there will be 5 judges from each hidden village, they will judge you on how well you do and if you deserve to be a chuunin. Each match will be chosen randomly now. Naruto reached inside picking a number for each Genin. Sumiko is 1; Koji is 2 this means you two will be the first to fight. Noboru is 3 along with Toshio as 4 you will be the next to fight after Sumiko and Koji. Ichio is 5 and Takeo is 6. Isamu is 7 with Kaede 8. This means Usaqu and Kaede will fight to determine who will fight Isamu. Now everyone work hard for this month we will see you then. ? Naruto finished setting up the draw on the floor so everyone could see and walking back up the balcony to his team. 



?Great job guys?, he congratulated, ?You did great.? Isamu, Ichio and Sumiko beamed up at him. ?Sadly I can?t train all of you at once for the month but I got some of my old sensei together that will be even more suited then me.? Naruto explained. Isamu since your Taijutsu is coming along so well, I want you to train with an old friend of mine, Gai Sensei. He is getting a bit old but don?t under estimate him, he is a taijutsu expert and a fire affinity.? Isamu nodded.

?Now Sumiko, I?ve got another of my old sensei to help you for the month, his name is Yamato. He has amazing skills in water chakra much past mine; he will be your sensei for the month.? Sumiko also nodded. ?But before we go our separate ways for a month let?s celebrate, how?s ramen on me?? Naruto laughed leading the way back down the stairs. ?Wait Naruto sensei, who will be teaching me?? Ichio asked quizzically. ?Well that would be me? Naruto chuckled. Ichio?s expression brightened.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 4, 2007)

I really like this story.  ^___^  I've been reading it for a bit now, but I haven't commented yet.
However...in the latest chapter, that girl from the Mist (I think that's what you said) uses Shintenshin no Jutsu...Shintenshin is a Yamanaka family secret technique; how would she know it?  =o


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 5, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> I really like this story.  ^___^  I've been reading it for a bit now, but I haven't commented yet.
> However...in the latest chapter, that girl from the Mist (I think that's what you said) uses Shintenshin no Jutsu...Shintenshin is a Yamanaka family secret technique; how would she know it?  =o



Thanks =) I congratulate you, that is very tough to pick out little details. I assure you, it was done for a reason.  But very good job I'm impressed


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 5, 2007)

supersaiyanc18:  Great updates, I'm really psyched to read what gonna happen in the finals, what new jutsus are the rookies gonna do?  What kind of training will the rookies recieve?  What gonna happen next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 5, 2007)

supersaiyanc18 said:


> Thanks =) I congratulate you, that is very tough to pick out little details. I assure you, it was done for a reason.  But very good job I'm impressed


Oh, ok.  =o  As long as it was done for a reason and not a mistake or something.
I believe it happened before, also...I think I remember going "wait a second, that's a secret technique..." but now I can't remember what it was.  xD  Ah well.

And thanks.  ^_^


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 5, 2007)

there is another one I believe. Yea, the chunin exams are going to be so awesome, I like was syked writing them lol Next chapter comes out this after noon.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Jan 5, 2007)

That was a nice chapter and thanks for drawing the chart. It was confusing to read.


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice chapter and good job on the draw


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 5, 2007)

Chapter 40  


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 40

A day later Yamato, Naruto, Gai, Isamu, Ichio and Sumiko were standing in a circle ready to depart to start training. ?Isamu this is Gai and Sumiko this is Yamato? Naruto explained showing them their new sensei. ?Thanks a lot Yamato and Gai this means a lot to me I want them to be in their top physical form, and you can do that,? Naruto thanked them and they started to walk for the door. ?Do your best? Naruto called after Isamu and Ichio. ?We will,? they called back walking out the door.

Ichio looked up at Naruto, ?So when are we going to start?? ?As soon as you pack up? Naruto answered leading him out the door. Ichio ran home and packed. ?Alright you ready now?? Naruto asked leaning on the fence outside Ichio?s house. ?Yep? Ichio replied. ?Okay so we?re going to go to the out skirts of town and live there for a while? Naruto explained ask they walked.

30 minutes later they arrived. ?Alright we don?t want to waste any time lets get started right away.? Naruto noted. ?The first thing we?re going to work on is going to be the full Chidori. When you used your Chidori Shuuha, you used a small amount of lightning chakra and pulsed it through your hand and into the dirt, shattering it. Now as you know full Chidori is lightning formed into a ball, so you must put a lot of your chakra into the ball.? Naruto explained showing him how. 

?Actually I already have the Chidori down? Ichio smiled, ?I didn?t use the full one on the casing because I didn?t want to hurt the guy. See watch, Chidori!? the blue spark started in his hand and grew to normal size. ?I practiced it all the time when we weren?t training together? Ichio explained. ?W-wow, that is great? Naruto stammered. ?Then I guess it?s time to teach you a summoning technique.? ?Like what that guy did to summon that rat?? Ichio asked laughing. ?Exactly, but I?m going to show you how to summon a frog.? Naruto replied chuckling a bit.

?Kuchiyose no Jutsu,? Naruto yelled summoning a large from with a scroll. ?Now sign your name in blood on this scroll. Then put your finger prints under your name.? Ichio did so. ?So what does this do?? He asked Naruto. Naruto answered ?This signs a pact with the frogs, you can now summon them at any time. Here are the hand seals,? Naruto showed him.

?Now gather all your chakra and try to summon the frog,? Naruto urged.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto teaches Ichio a lot. And to some people it may seems like he gets it rather fast etc. But remember when Naruto summoned the frog the first time he wasn't as good of a ninja. And the reason Ichio can summon the larger frogs with only his own chakra, is because his and the Raiju's chakra merge much better then Naruto's Hope most of y'all liked the chapter (Chapter 40 is on the other page lol


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 5, 2007)

nice chapter Jiraiya is a lot like Naruto( except naruto does not have his pervy traits lol) and Ichio is a lot like Naruto.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 5, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> nice chapter Jiraiya is a lot like Naruto( except naruto does not have his pervy traits lol) and Ichio is a lot like Naruto.



Yea Naruto kicks butt at training Ichio is stronger then Naruto, but acts like him in ways, of being anxious things like that. But Ichio has a little more normal back ground, except the Raiju


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 5, 2007)

now ichio could never be as strong as naruto because narutos chakra is enormous compared to his. also the nine tailed bijuu is stronger than raiju, right?


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 6, 2007)

Sharkman9 said:


> now ichio could never be as strong as naruto because narutos chakra is enormous compared to his. also the nine tailed bijuu is stronger than raiju, right?



oh yea. I'm talking about young Naruto when he was a kid. Naruto now kicks ass so much, lmao just wait to see this battle im writing. He completely owns this guys ass its awesome


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 6, 2007)

These chapters are great. I'm really exsited for the chunin finals


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

supersaiyanc18 said:


> oh yea. I'm talking about young Naruto when he was a kid. Naruto now kicks ass so much, lmao just wait to see this battle im writing. He completely owns this guys ass its awesome



ok kool cause i was like "he must just be talking about younger naruto" ok kool for the clarification....Whens next chapter


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 6, 2007)

Sharkman9 said:


> ok kool cause i was like "he must just be talking about younger naruto" ok kool for the clarification....Whens next chapter



Next chapter will come out tomorrow around noon.


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 6, 2007)

w00t another awesom chapter


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice updates, I deffinitaly want to see if Ichio can pull off the frog sumon


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 6, 2007)

Chapter 41   

Chapter 41:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 41

“Kuchiyose no Jutsu,” Ichio yelled slamming his hand down. The seal rippled through the ground. A toad the size of him came out. “Well now” Naruto chuckled, “The first time I was only able to summon a tadpole, good job.” Ichio laughed “So then what are we going to do next?” “We’re going to have you summon the chief toad, and he is going to test you to see if you’re worthy to be his subordinate.” Naruto said flatly.

“What do you mean test me?” Ichio inquired. “He is going to jump around and try to throw you off but you have to hold on,” Naruto explained; “Now gather the Raiju’s chakra and with it summon a frog.” Naruto chuckled to himself thinking of what might happen. 

Ichio closed his eyes and opened them. “Kuchiyose no Jutsu,” Ichio yelled again slamming his palm down. “I better get out of here,” Naruto thought suddenly, disappearing. A huge toad appeared under Ichio. “Who called me here,” it demanded. “I did,” Ichio answered boldly. “Impressive, who might you be” it asked.

“I am Ichio and I want to be your subordinate.” “Very well my name is Gamabunta, and if you want to be my subordinate, then you will have to prove yourself.” Gamabunta replied. “How,” Ichio asked. “If you can stay on my back after this ride you may be my subordinate.” Gamabunta answered menacingly, “Hold on tight.”

Gamabunta jumped up as hard as he could. “This could take a while” Naruto laughed remembering his first time with Gamabunta. 

Four hours later Gamabunta stopped. “Well now you’re much stronger then you look aren’t you.” Ichio laughed “So will you do it?” “I will think about it until then call me when you need me,” Gamabunta answered. “Well now” Naruto thought, “That went a lot quicker then I thought, maybe my talk with him before hand actually worked.”

“Great job” Naruto complimented Ichio, “I think it’s time to call it a night.” Ichio nodded. 

The next day came quick. “So what are we going to work on today?” Ichio asked. Naruto responded, “We are going to being out the Raiju, but only to a certain degree.”

“What do you mean” Ichio asked cautiously. “I mean we are going to try to bring out a tail, but before we get into any of this I want you to remember to only use this power when and only when it is a must.” Ichio nodded getting more curious.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice chapter. This looks like its stepping up when people thought it couldn't get any higher. I cant wait to see what happens.... ah but i can between my fanfic, and the thousand or so in this site I will be content for about.... oh 4 hours or so. Then Ill probily snap like this...


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 6, 2007)

woo. great chatper


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 6, 2007)

Great chapter XD I have a feeling the next chaper is going to be great.


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

whens next chapter


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll post it tomorrow morning probably  Say around 10ish?


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 7, 2007)

This ff is the best. I would give you reps if they counted


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 7, 2007)

supersaiyanc18:  Great update, Ichio is really strong, for his first time to summon a toad the size of himself and then to summon Gamabunta, thats really something.  What kind of training are Isamu and Sumiko doing?  Whats gonna happen next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2007)

What time zone are you in, and can you make around 9ish?


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 7, 2007)

Mider T said:


> What time zone are you in, and can you make around 9ish?



If you want me to sure I will. I'm in pacific, so it's 12 here soon. So tell me how many hours I should post it in for you and I will  



> supersaiyanc18: Great update, Ichio is really strong, for his first time to summon a toad the size of himself and then to summon Gamabunta, thats really something. What kind of training are Isamu and Sumiko doing? Whats gonna happen next?
> 
> NinjaStrike77



Yea Ichio is pretty damn strong for his age that is for sure  Isamu and Sumiko are doing some crazy stuff but you just wait till you see what Naruto and Ichio do next, it's awesome. As for the jutsu Isamu and Sumiko are learning  you will have to wait and see, but you will be impressed it is rather awesome


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm on the east coast so its almost 3 here.  W/e you get the chance though.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 7, 2007)

Mider T said:


> I'm on the east coast so its almost 3 here.  W/e you get the chance though.



It's cool, I'll set my alarm for 6 .


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's chapter 42 at 6 as promised  enjoy  

Chapter 42


*Spoiler*: __ 



			Chapter 42

“What do you mean,” Ichio asked cautiously. “I mean we are going to try to bring out a tail. But before we get into any of this I want you to remember to only use this power when and only when it is a must.” Ichio nodded getting more curious.

“Watch me,” Naruto told Ichio closing his eyes. Naruto suddenly started to grow fangs and claws. Chakra around him formed to make the one tail. Naruto relaxed and the chakra faded.

“At first I could never control this power and I don’t expect you to be able to either but I can only tell you what I do to obtain the chakra and powers. At the gate instead of talking to the Raiju walk right into the gate.” Naruto watched Ichio’s expression change from curiosity to horror. 

“It seems scary I know,” Naruto comforted, “But it can’t and won't hurt you, the seal protects you. Now when you get into the cage you will feel the power swarming around you and it will be tempting to let the power fully take over you but don’t let it. Stop it open your eyes walk out the gate if you let it fully take you over when you can’t handle that power you will die.”

Ichio nodded, obviously scared. “You will feel power lurches after the first stop letting the power take you over.” Naruto commanded, “Now give it a shot.”

Ichio closed his eyes, he was at the gate. "So I guess I walk inside the gate," Ichio thought, shaking with nervousness. He heard a deep laughter, “So you have come for help, have you. Very well I will show you our power.”

The chakra surged around him, surging in through every part of his body. Ichio opened his eyes. His breathing was increased, fangs, claws were grown; his eyes turned from green to black and slits. “He looks pissed, just like I thought he is unable to control his anger but he able to gain some attributes, not a tail yet though.” Naruto analyzed.

Ichio test your power attack with me with all you have don’t hold back. Ichio looked confused, “Okay,” he answered attacking Naruto. “Shit, he is faster then I imagined” Naruto thought backing up and dodging a punch.

“Your not going as fast as you can, are you?” Naruto asked Ichio. Ichio smirked “No.” Ichio disappeared, “Damn that Raiju’s speed must be incredible.” Naruto thought trying to get out of the way of Ichio’s punches. “If he can move close to my dimmed down speed without any tails, with one it would be amazing.”


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 7, 2007)

very good chapter I liked that one a lot


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 7, 2007)

^ I agree that chapter was a very good one


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have the next chapter up tomorrow noonish


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks you can take your time now.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 7, 2007)

Mider T said:


> Thanks you can take your time now.



no problem


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 7, 2007)

nice update


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 8, 2007)

supersaiyanc18:  Great update, remind me not to mess with Ichio when he is able to get a tail out.  What gonna happen next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 8, 2007)

In a couple of chapters ahead they do some _*sweet*_ training


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 8, 2007)

i thought you said it should be up around noonish


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry I got caught up at work. Here ya go. 

Chapter 43


*Spoiler*: __ 



			Chapter 43

“Phew okay, okay Ichio that’s enough.” Naruto yelled breathing a little hard. “Well that was much better then I thought it would be. Now Ichio relax your self and close your eyes again.” Ichio did so and his fangs and claws shrunk. 

“How was that,” Ichio asked his mood obviously changed. “It was good; you have power far beyond what I thought you would,” Naruto explained. “But you need to work on your control; you were quick to attack me. This means you’re letting the Raiju’s attributes seep through too much. Learning to control your anger could be the difference between a fight.”

Ichio nodded in understanding. “Now we are going to work on some basics, we need to go over many things and then we can work on perfecting them later. Now your two chakra affinities are earth and lightning. To work on perfecting your control of those elements we are going to do some basic training,” Naruto explained pulling a small rock the size of a toe nail out of his pocket. “Controlling large rocks is easier then pin pointing chakra onto a small one to move it. I want you to move this rock and get total control over it. After you finish that; split it in half and do it over.” 

Ichio nodded as Naruto sat down. “If he wants to be the best he can be; then I need to teach him an earth move like the Chidori, an ultimate earth attack.” Naruto pondered his endless lists of earth jutsu he knew and finally came to a conclusion. “I don’t have the type of jutsu I am looking for. The jutsu I can think of a summoning earth jutsu with mud earth flows. No, we need an earth jutsu we can call our own.” 

Naruto stopped thinking, “Ichio you better enjoy this day off because after today we will be getting little sleep and when I say ‘we’ I mean it.” Ichio’s face said it all, “What do you mean?” “I mean were going to make our own jutsu. We have a month and with the shadow clone trick we can do it just in time.” Ichio still looked puzzled, “You can make jutsu?”

“Sure can,” Naruto answered simply. “Well what type of jutsu are we going to make,” Ichio asked getting more excited. “Well we have our ultimate lightning attack don’t we? So I was figuring we could make an earth jutsu,” Naruto said watching Ichio still working at the pebble. “It would go along well with your earth training now.” 

A smile took over Ichio’s face, “Sounds great.” Naruto nodded, we will start tomorrow. I warn you now, it is very complicated to make a jutsu, and most Jounin would even have trouble, so if it takes you more then the month we will get it done after the chuunin exams.” Ichio looked surprised but his smile didn’t fade.


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 8, 2007)

whens next hope its tonight


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 8, 2007)

NICE! I can't wait for the next please tonight


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 8, 2007)

Great chapter next soon


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll do two chapters tomorrow


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2007)

Great!  Makes me restless


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 9, 2007)

these chapters are really good keep it up


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's chapter 44  (It's actually pretty long for one of my chapters

Chapter 44:




*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 44


Ichio and Naruto woke early the next day. ?You ready to get started,? Naruto questioned, stretching a little. ?Am I?? Ichio replied excitedly, ?so how do we start?? Naruto looked around at the small camp site, ?Well first we?re going to need to find an open area.? 

They walked a little south and found a large open area. ?Now? Naruto started, ?we are going to use the Kage Bunshin jutsu, get as many clones as you can.? Ichio nodded yelling ?Kage Bunshin jutsu,? producing close to 1500 clones. Naruto did the same making close to 3000 clones.

 ?Now we are going to work on gathering earth chakra.? Naruto pointed his hands to the ground like the Chidori jutsu. ?Think about moving that pebble except moving the earth?s chakra into your hand. Use both hands so its double even how many clones you have out.? 

Naruto?s hands began to hint a green glow. ?Look at this,? Naruto commented to Ichio, the chakra is green.? Ichio gaped at the glow in Naruto?s hand. ?Now this is only the beginning. I have many more steps planned out, but for now we will only work on this bit.?  

Naruto?s clones relaxed, ?now you try.? Ichio put both hands to the ground and started to summon up chakra. ?Nothing,? Ichio noted glumly. ?Don?t worry about it.? Naruto smiled, ?I have been doing this much longer then you have; it makes I would get it first.? Ichio nodded ?I guess that?s right.? 

Naruto and Ichio went back to work. Ten hours later Naruto was perfecting the chakra into a ball and Ichio was starting to gather earth chakra into his hand. ?Hmm it?s getting pretty late how about we head in for the night,? Naruto suggested. Ichio shock his head, ?Not yet I want to get a bit more down.?

Naruto nodded to show him to go ahead. ?He sure does have determination,? Naruto thought. Another two hours passed and Ichio was getting the green tint even darker in his hand. ?Phew,? Ichio sighed flopping down on the ground as his clones poofed away. ?Good job today,? Naruto complimented, ?If we work like this every day we could get it down in two or three weeks.?

Ichio lay down on his back. ?What is the next step after this one,? he asked. Naruto thought for a second, ?After balling the earth chakra we are going to gather earth properties into the ball; which will give it the extra kick and also work as a defensive jutsu. Though let?s not get too far ahead of our selves, even I have a lot of work to do until I am at that stage.?

Ichio sat up quickly, ?So what ranked jutsu is this?? Naruto thought for a moment, ?Its difficulty is A ranked, but it is a secret jutsu known only by us. This means we can call it S ranked if we want to,? Naruto winked.


----------



## mephix (Jan 9, 2007)

man, they are too strong  i wonder what goes through your mind just now 

well, i'll just let myself be surprised


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 9, 2007)

It's kinda like Kakashi when he was 13 making the Chidori


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 9, 2007)

sweet chapter more more


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's 45  

Chapter 45:



*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 45

Ichio was the first up. ?Hey, Naruto, get up,? Ichio shook Naruto. Naruto hopped out of bed. ?What is it?? he asked looking around. ?Let?s get going on training,? Ichio urged. Naruto laughed, ?Alright, alright.? They walked out into the open area they were in before. Naruto produced 2000 some clones and Ichio mimicked. 

?Alright,? Naruto started pointing both hands to the ground. ?Let?s get started on balling the earth chakra.? Ichio nodded doing the same as Naruto. 

Six hours later Naruto pulled one arm up. ?Look at this, Ichio!? he exclaimed his arm shaking. The chakra was now representing what looked like a ball. ?The chakra is magnetic to earth properties already. When this is finished it will be one interesting jutsu.? Naruto?s arm was still shaking from the power of the ball. ?It is also completely quiet, unlike the Chidori,? Ichio noted, watching the ball. 

Naruto lowered his hand back to the ground. ?When I pick up the ball away from the ground it?s like I can feel the earth move under me toward the ball,? Naruto exclaimed. Naruto brought his hands back toward the ground. 

Another four hours passed. Naruto once again brought his hand up away from the ground. ?It?s still not a perfect ball; and for what I have in mind, it needs to be.? Naruto noted grabbing his wrist with the other hand. ?Let?s see what this thing can do,? Naruto laughed launching his body and hand toward a tree next to him. 

*Crack* A hold the size of two fists was left as Naruto withdrew his hand. ?Well that is only the first stage of the process and it already has me impressed,? Naruto chuckled as his clones disappeared. ?Let?s see how far you?ve gotten,? Naruto asked Ichio as his clones disappeared also. 

Ichio nodded ?Watch this? he exclaimed, pointing one hand to the ground in a Chidori stance. Ichio concentrated this chakra as a green tint appeared in his hand. ?I can bring the chakra into a ball but barely,? Ichio noted. The green tint from his hand started to move in a clockwise motion, and then stopped. The green chakra now resembled a tennis ball. 

 Naruto looked impressed. ?Good job, you?re only a bit behind me. Once you can gather a bit more chakra you will be where I am.? Naruto could tell by Ichio?s expression, he didn?t like being behind him. ?Don?t feel bad that you?re behind me though,? Naruto said trying to comfort him. ?I?ve been doing this for almost 8 years. It?s quite amazing that you?re where you are.? Ichio nodded ?I guess that?s right.?

 Naruto laid his hand on Ichio?s head. ?You?re and amazing ninja, much stronger then me or anyone was when I was your age, don?t feel bad.? Ichio smiled. ?It?s getting late let?s call it a day,? Naruto commented walking back towards camp.


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 10, 2007)

great chapters keep it up


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 10, 2007)

good chapters super, thats way cool how fast Ichio is. And a A ranked jutsu, wow. Keep these up.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 10, 2007)

Heres chapter 46. Hope ya like it

Chapter 46


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 46

Ichio was the first up again. ?Naruto,? he called. ?I?m headed out come meet me when you wake up.?  Naruto lazily got out of bed 10 minutes later. He walked out to the grounds seeing Ichio with around 1000 clones. Naruto laughed, ?At this rate you will be way ahead of me.? Ichio laughed too, ?I doubt it.?

Naruto produced his clones and began to shape the chakra. ?Hmm? Naruto thought out loud. ?I have the shaping of the chakra pretty well down, you keep working on it. Now it?s time for me to find a way to work the next stage.? Naruto?s clones disappeared. He walked over to a tree and sat down.

Naruto began to think; ?Now the ball can penetrate most anything already which makes it better then the Chidori already, because it is quiet. This is easily an S ranked jutsu; its amazing Ichio is even as far as he is.? Naruto regained concentration. ?The fact that it is magnetic to earth particles is interesting. If there is a way to somehow gather them then shoot them out in an explosion on in a direction, it would be able to penetrate anything. Not to mention block anything.?

Naruto sat and thought for six or so hours. ?Hey Naruto, I think I?ve got as far as you! Come take a look.? Ichio exclaimed his clones? poofing away. Naruto got up from his sitting place; ?Let?s see it.? Ichio pointed his hand to the ground. The green tint turned into a fist sized ball. ?Just a bit more work and the ball will be perfect,? Naruto noted watching Ichio.

Naruto thought for a moment more; ?Tomorrow we are going to go to the next step. I think we are both ready.? ?So does that mean you decided what it is going to be?? Ichio asked excitedly. ?Yes,? Naruto replied. ?But until tomorrow let?s keep working on the chakra ball.? Ichio nodded, ?But tomorrow, you promise?? Naruto laughed, ?I promise.?

Three hours passed. ?Well it?s about time to get headed in,? Naruto said plopping down on the ground. Ichio joined him ?This is really hard work.? Naruto laughed ?I warned you, didn?t I?? Ichio nodded, ?Then you head off to bed I?ll be an hour or so behind you.? ?Alright,? Naruto replied. ?Tomorrow will be hard so you will need a lot of sleep.? Ichio nodded, ?I won?t stay up to late.? 

Naruto walked off. He heard the sound of Ichio making clones. ?He is really determined. I like to see that in a young ninja, it reminds me of myself. With his talent and work he could be a great shinobi.?


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 10, 2007)

good chapter ... whens next


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 10, 2007)

that was a sweet chapter I wanna see the full potentail of the new jutsu


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 11, 2007)

supersaiyanc18:  Great updates, whats this new jutsu gonna be called, it sounds really awesome.  Is the new jutsu going to be ready for the Chunnin Exams?  Whats gonna happen next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 12, 2007)

Heres the 47 sorry for the long wait.  

47:

*Spoiler*: __ 




					Chapter 47

Naruto woke to Ichio shaking him. ?Naruto sensei, let?s go,? Ichio exclaimed. Naruto slowly climbed out of bed. Ichio was already running of down the path. ?He?s more excited then usual,? Naruto thought, chuckling to himself. Naruto wondered after Ichio. 

Ichio was waiting for him. Naruto rubbed his eyes as more sunlight poured out onto the open field. ?Well then, shall we get started?? Naruto asked Ichio. ?Yeah,? Ichio replied nodding. 

?The next step to the jutsu is much more complicated then the first. As you already knew the Chidori, the new jutsu came more natural. Now the next step is to use the magnetic attraction to earth materials. As you know most rocks minerals and objects of ?earth? are able to be moved with earth affinity chakra,? Naruto started. Ichio was listening intently.

?Now we need to bring earth properties into the chakra-ball. Doing this will help block attacks that are water jutsu, and in the long run strengthen the attack,? Naruto finished. Ichio nodded to show he understood. ?But how do we do that?? he questioned. Naruto looked a little confused.

?That is my predicament,? Naruto replied flatly. ?I have thought of three ways at the moment. First way would be to combine the earth properties along with the earth chakra when making the jutsu. The next would be to form the chakra-ball and then hybridize the earth properties. The final way is to make the chakra-ball in one hand and the earth properties in the other then conjoin them after they are made,? Naruto chuckled a little, ?To tell you the truth I?m not sure which one will work, so let?s try them all.?

Ichio thought for a second, ?Well, in the middle of a fight you wouldn?t have time to form the ball and then join the properties, so if all else fails let?s try that last.? Naruto nodded, ?Correct. Now we should start with the harder way to try it out first. As we have already been making chakra-balls one handed let?s try to make them in one hand and earth properties in the other.? Ichio agreed.

Naruto held his hands to the ground. Ichio could feel the earth quaking a little under him. ?I?ve been working on this one a bit when you were sleeping last night,? Naruto chuckled. ?I figured if you were going to work over-time then I would too.? Dust started to spin in odd patterns in his left hand while the right hand contained the greenish chakra-ball.

Naruto slammed the two balls together. He held the ball up in his right hand. The dust around the ball was now spinning rapidly around the outside of the green chakra. ?This is only the beginning, you will most likely get further then this today,? Naruto told Ichio. ?The end of this month of training we will be able to mold the dust around the outside. We should also be able to condense more earth properties around the outside or inside of this chakra-ball, the dust is only the beginning. Now let?s get to work, Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!?


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 12, 2007)

sweet chapter


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 12, 2007)

supersaiyanc18:  Great update, I'm dying to see this new jutsu is action, can't wait till its ready.  Whats gonna happen next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Zetamancer (Jan 12, 2007)

I like this story, and I mean no offense by this but... Where's the originality? All I'm seeing is the exact same stuff that Team Seven and their members did. I seriously would just read the manga again for that, it has pictures to go with text.


----------



## Rayzr (Jan 12, 2007)

Great i love it!!!

I've only read the first chapter


----------



## Chidoriblade (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been gone for a week and so many great chapters appeared I'm ashamed I wasn't able to post sooner. But really great chapters!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 12, 2007)

Zetamancer said:


> I like this story, and I mean no offense by this but... Where's the originality? All I'm seeing is the exact same stuff that Team Seven and their members did. I seriously would just read the manga again for that, it has pictures to go with text.



It follows the story line closely in the beginning, like he chuunin exams etc. but afterward it is completely new stuff like the main plot imo is pretty damn tight. 

And thanks guys


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 12, 2007)

good update. cant wait to see the new justsu......whens next chapter?


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 12, 2007)

sorry I am new and only on your chapter 20 this is really good 

even though it is really good you have made several mistakes in spelling and grammer which does not matter to me but I see a few small problems with ideas

1 the dragonfly village has been destroyed already

2 a team needs to have completed at least 8 missions (not a big problem)

3 teaching chidori when it is an incomplete jutsu in the hands of anyone who is not an uchiha or does not have the sharingan

No offence is meant because this *is the best fanfiction ever* 

I can not wait till i am at the exam

by the way i am working on my own it is a little complecated and still in planning the stage


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice chapter cant wait for the next


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 12, 2007)

missing-nin_class-S said:


> sorry I am new and only on your chapter 20 this is really good
> 
> even though it is really good you have made several mistakes in spelling and grammer which does not matter to me but I see a few small problems with ideas
> 
> ...



Thanks I'm glad you like it. As for the grammatical errors, that is my fault. I don't edit them much I just skip on to the next chapter , but I am taking more time now that more people read this. If you see anything other then just comma usage after quotes things like that please tell me =) . AS for the 8 missions I didn't bother to write anymore as they were boring  . The Chidori is actually possible to be used without sharingan or bloodline of the Uchiha. Because one of Ichio's affinities is lightning, any chakra can be converted into lightning chakra (aka. Chidori.) The dragon fly I did for a reason, and it was destroyed 30 years ago, perfect for what I have planned  you will just have to wait and see why I did that. It's pretty badass imo,  but I explain it all in chapter 70ish


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 12, 2007)

Sort of a short chapter sorry  

Chapter 48:


*Spoiler*: __ 



						Chapter 48

“Wow how did you get that far in only a night,” Ichio marveled. Naruto chuckled, “Like I said, I’ve been doing this kind of stuff for years. You could say making and fiddling with jutsu is like a hobby to me.” Ichio laughed. 

Six hours passed. “It seems like after you make both the chakra-ball and the earth-ball they are attracted to each other,” Ichio noted. Naruto agreed, “When you get a bit further, the earth particles start loosing attraction then gain it again. That is why they zoom around the outside.”

The day was done quickly. Naruto was finishing the earth properties around the chakra-ball, and Ichio was starting to pull the properties together. “I think doing it this way is best. The properties are attracted to each other it would be hard to pull them together at the same time, they would mix in bad ways.” 

Ichio nodded, “This way will also bring other possibilities into the picture. Like different earth properties not just dust and dirt.” Naruto chuckled, “You’re really getting good at this.” Ichio beamed up at him. 

“It really is amazing how far you have come on this jutsu in just two weeks, you really pick this stuff up easily,” Naruto told him, this clones disappearing. “I’m guessing we will finish this just in time to get to the final exams. We need a day or so more to finish the dust and dirt. Then the final part; shaping and using the earth properties spinning around the ball.”

“That is going to be hard,” Ichio noted. “Yes, it will be rather hard. I have a few ideas on how we can, but they are extremely complicated. We may have to finish the final part after the exams,” Naruto said truthfully.

Ichio smiled, “Then we will have to work even harder.” Naruto let out a little chuckle, “It’s time to head in for the night.” Ichio agreed and started to walk towards their camp.


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 12, 2007)

I have also noticed that you have two secert jutsu known only to two specific clans being known to other ninjas 

also gai has never been shown doing a jutsu but than again it does not mean he can (the fire affinaty thing)

this is still the best


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 12, 2007)

supersaiyanc18 said:


> Thanks I'm glad you like it. As for the grammatical errors, that is my fault. I don't edit them much I just skip on to the next chapter , but I am taking more time now that more people read this. If you see anything other then just comma usage after quotes things like that please tell me =) . AS for the 8 missions I didn't bother to write anymore as they were boring  . The Chidori is actually possible to be used without sharingan or bloodline of the Uchiha. Because one of Ichio's affinities is lightning, any chakra can be converted into lightning chakra (aka. Chidori.) The dragon fly I did for a reason, and it was destroyed 30 years ago, perfect for what I have planned  you will just have to wait and see why I did that. It's pretty badass imo,  but I explain it all in chapter 70ish



I figured you had your reasons 

and the thing about the chidori I am refering to is the fact that without the sharingan and how the jutsu works it leaves an opening for a counter 

then again i am probably over analyzing


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 13, 2007)

missing-nin_class-S said:


> I figured you had your reasons
> 
> and the thing about the chidori I am refering to is the fact that without the sharingan and how the jutsu works it leaves an opening for a counter
> 
> then again i am probably over analyzing



That's a really good reason, the straight on attack is easy to counter, butttt with Ichio and the Raiju, he is much faster then most. That is his unique trait, speed.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 13, 2007)

supersaiyanc18:  Great update, don't worry about it being a little short, how are Isamu and Sumiko's training going?  Whats gonna happen next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 13, 2007)

These chapters just get better and better. reps times 1000


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 13, 2007)

good update, whens next?


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmm I'll put it up tomorrow before noon


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 13, 2007)

Chapter 49 is here enjoy  

Chapter 49:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 49

Three days passed. Naruto woke up, he yawned and yelled at Ichio to get up. “Already?” Ichio asked struggling out of bed. Naruto nodded, “It was your idea to work until midnight every night.” Ichio got up finally. They walked over to the open area. “Well then it is now time for the final training,” Naruto noted. “You were right we did need the extra time.”

Ichio was resting his head on his hand. “We have four days then we can sleep for a day,” Naruto joked. “These next four days we need to work as hard as we have been if we want to finish this in time. This next step is the hard part. I almost have it down and I’ve been working on it with 2500 clones for about four days when you have been sleeping.” 

Ichio looked up. “What? Have you been getting any sleep?” he asked. “Not much,” Naruto replied smiling. “We have a deadline, we need to work hard. Now here is the plan for the next step.”

“We need to be able to move the dirt from the outside of the jutsu correct?” Naruto asked. Ichio nodded. “Then the answer is to move the dirt using even more earth element chakra. The only problem is how. Since the earth properties are ‘attracted’ to the chakra-ball, it is hard to move them. The next step requires excellent chakra control. You must use your other hand to draw chakra down your hand and into the already made chakra-ball. Now you have two sets of chakra in the ball, and you can move the earth properties. Watch closely,” Naruto explained.

Naruto lowered his right and left hand down to the ground. His left hand started to fill with a murky green brownish cloud. His right started to glow a green and turned into a fist sized ball. “Now they are done; fuse them together,” Naruto said his voice shaking. Naruto slammed his hands together and the two balls joined forces. He moved his left hand to his wrist, his right hand pointed outward. “Now run chakra down your hand into the ball,” Naruto explained. 

The jutsu was now starting to wriggle like jelly. The dirt flew off the chakra-ball and then returned like a magnet. The chakra-ball disappeared. “Phew, as of now I can only move the dirt a little. As you saw once the chakra is put into the jutsu; the dirt starts to move and jump on and off the ball,” Naruto explained.

“I want you to work on what I showed you today,” Naruto told Ichio. Ichio smiled. “Yes sir,” he replied jokingly. Naruto laughed, “As for me I need to check something out.” Ichio looked confused, “What are you going to do, sensei?” “I am going to see how many times I can use this jutsu, and what my limit is,” Naruto explained. Ichio still looked confused. “Some jutsu take up more chakra then others. This jutsu is the most chakra demanding I’ve ever done. So in order for us to know how many times we can perform a jutsu without our chakra hitting zero we need to test it.” 

“What happens if we run out of chakra,” Ichio inquired. Naruto paused a moment before answering. “Many things can happen. You could pass out and in the middle of a fight that is bad. You could be hurt and not be able to move a muscle. In worst cases you could die.” Ichio looked surprised. Naruto nodded, “Only use your chakra’s limit if you are facing death in the face.”


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 13, 2007)

coool...good job great update can't wait for next, when should it be out?


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 13, 2007)

Sharkman9 said:


> coool...good job great update can't wait for next, when should it be out?



tomorrow probably same time  glad you liked it


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 13, 2007)

Great chapter, this jutsu is going to be so cool!


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice job with this chapter as well. Also he^^is right


----------



## Deityy (Jan 13, 2007)

Neat ff, keep it coming


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 13, 2007)

nice chapter!, cant wait for next


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 13, 2007)

great update this new jutsu is going to pwn


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 13, 2007)

wonder what this jutsu will be called? Ichiogan! <----- lol this is not the name for it hopefully.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 13, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> wonder what this jutsu will be called? Ichiogan! <----- lol this is not the name for it hopefully.



lol no it's not. It has to do with the jutsu, not the makers lol


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 14, 2007)

supersaiyanc18:  Great update, I really liked Naruto's advise to Ichio about the use of chakra.  I really hope that they make the deadline.  Whats gonna happen next?

NinjaStirke77


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 14, 2007)

Here's chapter 50  the name is pronounced (Chir-e-bow-uski) It's Japanese for spinning/ magnetic dirt.

Chapter 50


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 50



?This new jutsu, if I am right,? Naruto started, ?you might only be able to use it once.? ?I figured that might be the case,? Ichio agreed. ?Even making the chakra-balls as clones no matter how small they are tires me out. The full chakra-ball is hard to maintain for a long time.?  

Naruto started the jutsu as Ichio started to work on the final part. Naruto rushed a tree and thrust himself into it. He built up the jutsu again and thrust the jutsu into the next tree. Ichio stopped and was watching Naruto. Naruto built up the jutsu four more times before sitting down. ?There,? Naruto said breathlessly. ?That?s my limit. Six of them.? Naruto stood up wobbling. Ichio was still watching him. ?Then what is my limit, sensei?? he asked.

Naruto made his way over to Ichio. He laughed, ?Phew, that jutsu takes more out of me then the Raiengan!? Naruto thought for a moment. ?I don?t want you using this jutsu more then twice. As a matter of fact, don?t use this jutsu more then once if you can.? Naruto sat down. ?I need to rest now,? Naruto said. ?I want you to work on the last part of the jutsu though.? 

The day went by quickly. The last three hours Naruto had gotten up and started to work. Ichio was already making progress toward being able to control the dirt. ?Alright, I think we need to head in,? Naruto said finally. Ichio?s clones disappeared. ?It?s not even midnight yet,? Ichio noted confused. ?I know, but we need to rest for these last two days. Controlling the dirt takes a lot of chakra,? Naruto noted. ?Let?s get some rest tonight.? 

?Alright,? Ichio finally agreed. 

- 

Naruto woke up early. ?Hey Ichio let?s get going today is our last day before the final exams.? Ichio staggered up from rubbing his eyes. ?Little early wouldn?t you say?? Ichio joked. ?Naw,? Naruto joked back. 

They walked out to the grounds for the last time. ?Now I know we almost have the jutsu down, but we need to work doubly hard today to perfect it,? Naruto commented. ?Right,? Ichio agreed. Naruto and Ichio both made their jutsu and worked on perfecting the final stage.

Ten hours past and they were still working hard. Ichio dropped his arm to his side. ?I think I have it perfect. I can?t move the dirt in long ways just yet like you, but I can shoot it.? ?Good job,? Naruto complimented, also dropping his arm. ?I have one question,? Ichio said. ?What is it?? Naruto asked. 

?I understand how jutsu are made now but how are they named,? Ichio inquired. Naruto let out a little laugh. ?You had me worried you were going to add something more to the jutsu. A jutsu is given a name by a characteristic of it. The Chidori is named that because of the noise it gives off,? Naruto explained. 

?Then what do we name ours?? Ichio asked. ?Hmm I?ve given it a little thought, what about Chiribouseki, referring to the spinning dirt and dust on the outside?? Naruto answered. ?That sounds awesome,? Ichio replied excitedly.

Naruto smiled, ?I like it too. Tomorrow is the big day; we should get a lot of rest tonight.? ?Right,? Ichio agreed heading back to their camp.


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 14, 2007)

Good name and good chapter


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 14, 2007)

more!!! this series is really good


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2007)

Landmark 50th chapter, keep up the good work!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks    many more chapters to come. I appreciate your support


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah great chapter up next is the chuunin exams preliminaries


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 14, 2007)

Very very nice. Great


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you  yep, Next up is the chuunin exam finals


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 15, 2007)

nice chapter and excelent name great job on this ff super keep it coming


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 15, 2007)

Supersaiyan C-18:  Great update, I like the name, its a little hard to pronounce but I like it, can't wait to see it in action.  I hope that Ichio gets enough rest, hes going to need for the finals.  What happens next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 15, 2007)

great job, look forward to more


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 15, 2007)

what time is the next chapter out today?


----------



## Chidoriblade (Jan 15, 2007)

Awesome chapters. I ca't wait until the thrid round.


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 15, 2007)

sweet chapters keep it comming


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 15, 2007)

Heres chapter 51  

Chapter 51:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 51

Ichio woke up as the sun peered in through the tangles of trees. He got up jokingly chucked a pebble at Naruto to wake him up. He heard a grumble as Naruto got up. ?You ready to go?? Ichio asked obviously excited. 

Naruto laughed, ?You?re rather excited aren?t you?? ?No, of course not,? Ichio joked sarcastically. Naruto smiled. ?Well we have two hours till the first fight,? Naruto noted checking his watch. ?How about we get some ramen before the final exams start?? ?That sounds great,? Ichio replied.

-

They sat down in the local ramen shop 30 minutes later. Naruto and Ichio ordered. ?So Takeo is first huh?? Naruto asked. ?Yep? Ichio answered. ?The sharingan, try to use your speed more then anything else get around him and attack where he can?t see you,? Naruto noted. Ichio looked surprised, ?How do you know all that??

Naruto chuckled, ?His dad and I are rivals, and he also has the sharingan.? Ichio was stunned, ?That is awesome!? Naruto nodded. The servers set down the ramen in front of them. Naruto and Ichio slurped theirs up and paid. 
They started to walk towards the west side of town where the final exam was to take place. Naruto could tell Ichio was getting nervous. ?Hey, don?t be worried; remember your training and you will do fine.

Ichio nodded. ?The first fight is beginning soon let?s take a faster way,? Naruto suggested. Naruto and Ichio disappeared. *Zip* Naruto and Ichio reappeared at the stadium with a bolt of lightning zipping around the outside of them. 

?Whoa, what jutsu was that?? Ichio asked amazed. Naruto chuckled, ?We?ll talk about that jutsu later.? They walked into the stadium. The ninja guarding welcomed them in. ?I have to judge up at the top box. You?re welcomed up when ever you want. Until your fight you should probably stay down in the main part and talk to you?re teammates. You can tell Sumiko and Isamu their welcome up with me,? Naruto smiled, walking up the stairs to the Hokage?s box.

Ichio walked into the section for the exam takers. Sumiko and Isamu were already there. They welcomed him and got back up to speed. An announcement boomed, ?Sumiko and Koji please come down.? Sumiko looked confused, ?There is supposed to be a fight before me.? ?Usaqu forfeited,? Isamu noted bluntly. ?That is odd,? Ichio commented. ?He was one of the best.? Isamu nodded, ?It is rather weird.? 

?Well I better get going,? Sumiko said standing up. ?Good luck,? Isamu and Ichio yelled after her.


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 15, 2007)

Ahhh cliff hanger (evil)

Blast it now that I think of it I can't do that you have already done it now


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Jan 15, 2007)

Sasuke has a kid already?  Isn't he only in early 20's?


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 15, 2007)

Pervert Hermit said:


> Sasuke has a kid already?  Isn't he only in early 20's?



Muhaha  Or is he? Doesn't it seem odd Sasuke can be 25 and have a 11 year old kid? hmmm, makes you start wondering doesn't it, I have a reson don't you worry


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Jan 15, 2007)

You're telling me that Itachi became good again?


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 15, 2007)

my question was whos the mother and sasuke would be 14. WHAT?

by the way Supersayien what did you think about the preview for my FF do you think any one will like the style?


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 15, 2007)

missing-nin_class-S said:


> my question was whos the mother and sasuke would be 14. WHAT?
> 
> by the way Supersayien what did you think about the preview for my FF do you think any one will like the style?



It looks good  Yes Sasuke was 14  



> You're telling me that Itachi became good again?



Naw Sasuke's kid is Takeo. Sasuke was 14 in a way when he had Takeo. I will explain it in later chapters  For now let's just say, an odd jutsu was created on a whim of Orochimaru's.


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 15, 2007)

good chapter looking forward to the next


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 16, 2007)

good chapter post the next one soon i'm excited


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 16, 2007)

heres 52 sorry it took so long  

Chapter 52:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 52

Sumiko made her way down to the center of the stadium. Sumiko walked up to the proctor. ?Hello,? he said. ?My name is Kiba Inuzuka; I will be your proctor for the final exam.? Sumiko nodded to show she understood. Koji lazily made his way down to the stadium center. 

?Same rules as the prelims. If you die forfeit or I stop the match because the winner is obvious, you lose. Begin!? Kiba said starting the match. Sumiko was the first one to move. Summoning water she made 5 orbs in front of her. Koji summoned a sword quickly. Sumiko sent the orbs streaming at him.

?Yamato taught her some new tricks it seems,? Naruto thought watching the match. ?Your team is quite impressive, Naruto,? Tsunade smirked, who was sitting next to Naruto. Naruto chuckled. ?What did you expect?? he asked jokingly.

Sumiko summoned another large batch of water. ?I didn?t want to use this jutsu just yet,? Sumiko thought. ?But it seems I might be up against Noboru next, and I will need all the strength I can have for that fight.? ?Kirigakure no Jutsu (Hidden Mist jutsu),? Sumiko yelled. 

A dense fog covered the stadium. ?So she is using the jutsu now,? Naruto noted. ?You taught her an assassination jutsu!?? Tsunade blurted out. Naruto snorted, ?No. I taught her to use the Kirigakure no Jutsu, for hiding purposes.? Tsunade chuckled, ?You really are different, Naruto.? 

Koji was looking all around trying to find where Sumiko had disappeared to. Sumiko suddenly appeared in front of Koji. He swung at her with his sword missing. ?You?ll never hit me with that slow thing,? Sumiko?s voice came from behind him. He swung around blindly swinging again.

Koji felt a kick connect with his back. He went sprawling. ?This is taking to long I have to finish this quickly to save chakra,? Sumiko thought. Koji heard her voice again from behind. He swung around for the last time swinging blindly. Sumiko connected a right upper cut. 

Sumiko?s mist cleared. Koji was lying on the ground out cold. Naruto stood up to get a better view. ?I have a feeling she ended that quickly for a reason. Perhaps she knows the next fighter?s abilities?? Tsunade peered over at Naruto who was grinning. ?Perhaps,? he shrugged.

?Koji is unable to continue fighting, Sumiko proceeds to the next match,? Kiba announced. Naruto leaned back in his chair accidentally tipping it over. Tsunade snorted, ?And this is our next Hokage.?

?Would Noboru and Toshio please come down,? Kiba announced. Noboru lazily made his way down to the center with Toshio. They entered center of the stadium. ?Sucks we have to fight each other right now,? Toshio muttered. 

?Yea,? Noboru agreed. They were now facing each other in the center of the arena. ?Let?s not hold back, for this fight we?re not team mates or friends,? Noboru said holding his hand out for a high five. ?Right,? Toshio agreed slapping his hand.

?Are you ready to go?? Kiba asked them. They nodded in agreement. ?Then begin!? Kiba shouted over the roar of the cheering from the stadium.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 17, 2007)

Supersaiyan C-18:  Great update, very cool that Sumiko used the Kirigakure no Jutsu.  What other jutsu are we going to see next?  What happens next?  

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 17, 2007)

heres 53  Kinda short again sorry 

Chapter 53:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 53

Noboru was the first one to start moving at startling speeds. He ran around Toshio tripping him, and pelting him with an elbow in the stomach. Toshio caught himself and flipped backward. ?Byakugan,? Toshio thought, the veins to his eyes popping. 

 Noboru again charged moving even faster. He jumped in the air and landed behind him. He tripped him again but disappeared before Toshio could counter. *Thud* Noboru landed a punch into Toshio?s gut. 

Toshio caught himself again. Pain suddenly seared into Noboru?s arm. Noboru chuckled, ?You got me,? he said to Toshio. ?I figured I might have a chance if you couldn?t use any jutsu, so I went for your arm,? Toshio explained. ?Then it will be taijutsu against taijutsu,? Noboru said attacking again with a limp arm.

Noboru dodged a kick to get in close to Toshio. He landed a powerful right jab to his stomach before having to dodge another kick from Toshio. Noboru backed out dodging another kick. ?There?s no way I can win with out use of an arm, only using Taijutsu. Especially when he hit a chakra point I can?t move my normal speed,? Noboru thought.

?Toshio played this one really smart, and now I can see only one way of getting out of this.? Noboru tried his luck once more charging him. He ducked down low coming in. Noboru blocked a kick and was able to get one jab in the face before Toshio?s kick came around sending them both sprawling.

Noboru and Toshio got up. ?I can feel my chakra flow more easily through my arm now,? Noboru noted, still not able to move his left arm. ?I might be able to turn this around now,? He thought taking his chances and charging again. 
Noboru jumped over and clipped Toshio?s heels tripping him.  Toshio fell down hard. Noboru was on top of him in a second. Noboru pelted him in the gut. Noboru saw a smirk fall across Toshio?s face. ?Shit, I fell into his trap,? Noboru thought trying to back up. It was too late Toshio slapped both hands onto Noboru?s shoulders. 

Noboru jumped back pain searing through both arms. ?This isn?t good,? Noboru thought seeing Toshio get up blood running down from his mouth. Noboru struggled to his feet. Both his arms were not useless. ?Taijutsu is out of the question now. I have to use my last resort,? Noboru thought.


----------



## mariobro (Jan 18, 2007)

Its great that you have Kiba in there as an examiner. So is he a jounin yet or just a special jounin for exams? 

Also I hope you introduce more old characters like Shikamaru, Lee, Hinata (Is there a budding romance between her and Naruto yet?), Chouji, Ino, and Sakura.

Not that much because I understand you want to focus on the new generation but I'd love to see how all the old characters have grown over the years.

Oh and by the way is Takeo the clone of Sasuke? Sorry if I guessed right and ruined the story.


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 18, 2007)

whens next chapter?...great update


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 18, 2007)

great updates super!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey guy's I'd just like to apologize for not posting new chapters quickly, and not responding quickly. I'm playing in a tennis tourny at the moment at it's getting chaotic . So I'll get the next chapter up in an hour or so  thanks for the comments guys


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 18, 2007)

good chapter keep it comming looking forward to the next


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 19, 2007)

Here's chapter 54 hope ya like  

Chapter 54:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 54

Toshio was the one to charge this time. ?I need to build up some chakra for this, I need more time,? Noboru thought, doing his best to avoid Toshio?s attacks. Toshio attacked again, Noboru jumped over him landing on his back side. ?Now,? Noboru thought. ?Magen: Kokoni Arazu no Jutsu,? he thought. Toshio turned expecting to see Noboru but saw a thick forest of trees.

?A Genjutsu, quite impressive,? Tsunade said. Naruto nodded, ?He isn?t out of the fight just yet. If he can sneak up on Toshio when he is looking for him in that patch of trees; he might catch him off guard and win.?

Toshio walked cautiously toward the forest, peering inside. It was a jungle inside, no light. Toshio walked in being careful not to make a sound. ?It seems the tables have turned,? Toshio thought. 

Toshio was now completely inside. ?If I were hiding I would be up on trees,? Toshio observed. He jumped noiselessly to the highest branch he could see. ?Byakugan,? he thought, looking all around the forest. 

Noboru was balancing on the top of the largest tree. A murmur went up from the stands and some finally saw him. ?I?m not an idiot Toshio; I know what your Byakugan is capable of. You think you?re at the top so you won?t look up even higher,? Noboru thought.

?Now it?s time to put my plan into action. Activate!? Noboru thought. Two explosive tags he had laid went off. ?It?s a trap,? Toshio thought panicking; he backed out of the forest. Noboru?s arms were able to move again but barely. ?I need a little more time,? Noboru thought, wriggling his fingers. 

?There!? Noboru thought, his hands able to move again. Toshio was now out of the forest. Breathing hard he was peeking in again with his Byakugan. Noboru jumped over him hammering him with a kick in the side. Toshio got back up coughing blood. Where did you come from?!? Toshio asked amazed. ?I was on top,? Noboru answered bluntly as he charged again. 

Toshio was caught off guard with a left hook. He went spiraling up and landed with a thud 10 feet away. Noboru caught his breath. ?If Toshio isn?t knocked out he has 360 degree vision. I better not get close,? Noboru thought. 

Kiba walked over to Toshio. Toshio wobbled up. ?So you didn?t fall for the trick huh?? Toshio asked. ?I figured you weren?t knocked out just yet,? Noboru answered charging Toshio again.


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 19, 2007)

great update cant wait to see what happens, he is really strong


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 19, 2007)

Supersaiyan C-18:  Great updates, who is Sumiko going to face Noboru or Toshio?  That Genjutsu must've been really strong.  What happens next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 19, 2007)

^I agree, great update cant wait for the next


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks  the next chapter will be up in a little while


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 19, 2007)

nice chapter.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks, again sorry about the no chapter I've been really busy I hope you understand. I'll try to post the next chapter later tonight


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 21, 2007)

Wahoo Ichio time  Sorry it was so late

Chapter 55:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 55

This time they both were sent sprawling. Noboru got up shaking form the hit. Toshio was still down. Kiba walked over to Toshio again. ?Toshio is unable to continue fighting, Noboru wins.? 

Noboru fell back onto his back. ?That was a lot harder then I thought it would be,? he thought. A medical ninja walked out onto the field and carried off Toshio. Noboru struggled to his feet.

?Sumiko is next huh? I should have used my chakra more sparingly,? Noboru thought walking off the field after the medical ninja. Sumiko nodded. ?Just like I thought, Noboru is next,? she muttered. 

?Guess it?s me and Takeo,? Ichio muttered walking towards the steps. ?Hey Ichio, kick some ass,? Isamu said giving him a high five. ?I will,? Ichio responded, giving a thumbs up. 

Ichio and Takeo walked out onto the field together. ?You ready?? Ichio asked him. Takeo nodded ?Hell yes I am.? Ichio laughed. Kiba was waiting for them. ?Well you know the rules, any questions?? Kiba asked. They both shook their heads. ?Alright then let?s begin!?

Takeo was the first off, his sharingan activated. ?Naruto sensei told me to move faster them him and only use taijutsu, I guess I have no choice, but to fight head on, my clone jutsu will slow me down,? Ichio thought. He dodged a punch from Takeo. ?Right now I?m just moving at his speed, I need to pick it up,? Ichio thought.

Takeo backed up but Ichio was too fast, he got around him pelting Takeo in the back. Takeo fell forward. Takeo got back up. ?Seems I can?t move at your speed right now,? Takeo observed. 

Ichio charged him. Takeo slid under and kicked Ichio up. Naruto peered over the railing to see better, ?Hmm the Lotus,? he muttered. ?Let?s see what Ichio does.?

Ichio was sailing up, Takeo appeared behind him. A smile crossed Ichio?s face. ?He fell for it,? He thought. Ichio disappeared and reappeared behind him. ?Counter lotus!? he said kicking Takeo forward. Ichio landed softly. Takeo was hammered on the ground face first. 

Takeo got up shaking. ?How can you move faster then the lotus?? Takeo asked in awe. Ichio chuckled charging again, ?That?s my secret.?


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 21, 2007)

great updatre keep them comming


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 21, 2007)

Supersaiyan C-18:  Great update, how is Ichio faster than the lotus? Very cool how Ichio countered the lotus.  What happens next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 21, 2007)

Me versus Ichio umm I withdraw! short little skit and great chapters.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 21, 2007)

nice fic, I started reading it today but now I can't stop it anymore.

very good work ^^


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 21, 2007)

sweet speed


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 21, 2007)

very nice chapter. he is so fast that was amazing.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 21, 2007)

ArAshI-sensei said:


> nice fic, I started reading it today but now I can't stop it anymore.
> 
> very good work ^^



thanks, glad to hear you like it


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 21, 2007)

Must read more this is just too good of a series!! Lol Lets make this an anime.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't own the rights to Naruto sadly. It would be possible if Kishi stopped making Naruto when he grows up then I could call him and ask for the rights to make a sequel


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 21, 2007)

Chapter 56 is here enjoy  

Chapter 56:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 56

This time Ichio was moving at full speed. Takeo had no chance of blocking. Punches were sprayed all over his body until a kick sent him flying back. ?My sharingan can?t see his movements, I don?t know what to do,? Takeo thought.
Ichio came charging at him again. ?Shunshin no Jutsu,? Ichio yelled. His speed increased even more. ?Shit, I can?t even see him anymore,? Takeo thought looking all around. Ichio attacked sending Takeo sprawling like a rag doll. 

Naruto nodded his head casually. Tsunade looked in awe, ?He is easily chuunin level, how did you train him!?? Naruto snorted, ?Actually you haven?t even seen his full powers yet.?

Takeo struggled to get up. He was holding his left arm. ?He is moving to fast for me right now, my sharingan can?t keep up with his movements. I guess I will have to take off my weights,? Takeo thought, a little disappointed he had to show his trump card so early. 

Takeo rolled up his sleeve revealing long straps. ?Hmm so he?s been weighted down, this could be bad. He might be faster then me now,? Ichio thought. Takeo set his weights down on the ground lightly. Takeo rushed Ichio disappearing. Ichio matched his speed and also disappeared. 

?That?s impossible, their moving as fast as us,? Tsunade exclaimed. Naruto laughed, speak for yourself, ?Ichio at his one tail form still moves slower then me.? ?What!?! You brought out a tail,? Tsunade yelled, astonished. ?Yes,? Naruto returned bluntly. Tsunade shook her head. ?You know that is dangerous,? she said. ?Yes I do,? Naruto replied. ?But I would rather him know how to use it and be comfortable then go on a rampage not being able to control his anger.? They looked back down at the fight.

Ichio still had the upper hand moving just faster. Every now and then they would land a punch on each other. Ichio jumped backward. ?It seems we are closely matched, hand to hand,? Ichio pointed out. Takeo nodded. ?But it is time the tables turned in my direction,? Ichio said casually. Takeo looked confused.

Naruto was listening. ?He isn?t going to bring out a tail is he?? Tsunade groaned. Naruto laughed, ?I don?t think so. I think he has realized Takeo?s sharingan can?t pick up his movements very well. I think he is going to start using ninjutsu and taijutsu together.?

Ichio started to do hand seals. Takeo watched, trying to copy with his sharingan. ?Damn his hand signs are too fast I can?t keep up!? he thought giving up. Ichio punched the ground a large block of earth appeared behind Takeo. ?What is he up to, why behind me?? Takeo thought.


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 21, 2007)

GREAT CHAPTER MORE MORE!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 21, 2007)

wonder what he is going to do....


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 22, 2007)

nice chapter looking forward to the next


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks  I appreciate the nice feedback


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 22, 2007)

that was a good chapter! can't wait to see what happens


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Jan 22, 2007)

this is a great fanfic, and it is like one of the best fics out.  The only problem i see is that ichio is growing too fast, its impressive, and its cool, but the guys like 11, and hes as fast as tsunade?? I mean, you have to draw the line somewhere!  Before you know it hes going to be better than orochimaru!  Personally, i want ichio to become strong and stuff, but at this rate, who is going to be any match for him?  Its an amazing fanfic, dont get me wrong, its probably my favorite out here.  Ichio just cant continue getting strong like this.  Hes only been a genin for like, 2 or 3 months!  This is the only flaw i see.  But its really good overall!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 22, 2007)

Anbu Squad 7 Leader said:


> this is a great fanfic, and it is like one of the best fics out.  The only problem i see is that ichio is growing too fast, its impressive, and its cool, but the guys like 11, and hes as fast as tsunade?? I mean, you have to draw the line somewhere!  Before you know it hes going to be better than orochimaru!  Personally, i want ichio to become strong and stuff, but at this rate, who is going to be any match for him?  Its an amazing fanfic, dont get me wrong, its probably my favorite out here.  Ichio just cant continue getting strong like this.  Hes only been a genin for like, 2 or 3 months!  This is the only flaw i see.  But its really good overall!



well she was being a bit sarcastic, but since the main attribute of the Raiju is it's speed, and since both of their chakra merges better then most, it gives Ichio amazing speed. Like Naruto's chakra resilience, Ichio is speedy.  But thanks


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 22, 2007)

Well here's the next chapter enjoy  

Chapter 57:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 57

Takeo was having trouble blocking Ichio’s punches now. Ichio backed up, “Doton Doruki Gaeshi!” Ichio yelled punching the ground again. The block of earth stared to collapse on Takeo. Takeo held it up struggling. “Now he’s a sitting duck,” Ichio thought. 

Ichio charged Takeo kicking him out from under the block of earth. Takeo went tumbling again. Ichio made more hand signs. “Still too fast,” Takeo thought desperately. “I am using too much chakra now,” Ichio thought. “I can’t win using taijutsu alone; I have to use ninjutsu. So I have got to end this quickly to save chakra.” 

Naruto was watching Ichio closely. “Looks like he is going to end it now,” he observed. Tsunade looked over at him. “What makes you think that?” she asked. “Those hand signs he used were the seals to the Chidori.” Naruto answered.

Ichio slammed his hand down to the ground. “Chidori Shuuha!” Ichio yelled. A blue spark traveled to Takeo’s feet. Takeo looked up expecting to see another earth mound. “Release,” Ichio yelled. A thick blue line traveled to where the spark was. The shock surged into Takeo’s body. Takeo fell to the ground. “I can’t move my body,” Takeo grunted. Kiba walked over to where Takeo was lying.

“Takeo is unable to continue fighting, Ichio wins!” Kiba announced. A huge applaud went up form the stands. “He sure can fight,” Tsunade said. Naruto nodded, “Just wait.”

Medical ninja carried Takeo out of the arena. Ichio gave Naruto a thumbs up before disappearing into the opening to the stairs. “Kaede, Isamu please come down.” Isamu made his way down to the arena. Ichio passed Isamu on his way up. “Go get her,” Ichio said winking at him. Isamu nodded. Ichio made his way up to the Kage box. Sumiko was already up there. “Hey,” Naruto said giving Ichio a high five. “You two did great.” Ichio and Sumiko beamed. 

“How do you think Isamu will do?” Ichio asked. Naruto thought for a moment, “When I saw Kaede fight she used her speed to get in close; Isamu has been training with Gai. I think he will win easily. “Ichio nodded, “Let’s watch the fight is about to begin.” 

“Begin!” Kiba yelled. Kaede took off like a spring. Isamu ducked under her punch and flipped up kicking her in the jaw. Kaede flew back. Isamu turned while she was still flying backward. “Katon Goukakyuu no Jutsu!” Isamu yelled.


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice job again


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 22, 2007)

wow that was quick ...thanks


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you think you're making Ichio too powerful?  Defeating person with Sharingan this easily?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 22, 2007)

Well I think Ichio is just eating them up way too fast!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 23, 2007)

Pervert Hermit said:


> Do you think you're making Ichio too powerful?  Defeating person with Sharingan this easily?



Well kind of. Here try to think like this. Ichio is a lot like Kakashi, blooms fast and becomes a great ninja quickly. Where Takeo will be more like Naruto, late bloomer, but he is full of secrets he has yet to unveil. Just right now Ichio is a lot better then the rest because he got good much faster then the others. But also Ichio has a hhuge advantage on Takeo with the sharingan. He moves to fast for the not fully evolved sharingan. On top of that he hasn't really been able to get help with using it so he doesn't use it well ...yet... Takeo will have a big part in the later chapters. But thanks for the input.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 23, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> Well I think Ichio is just eating them up way too fast!



Ichio's next match is great don't worry, from now on the matches are really great. Except the next with Isamu. Pretty boring


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 23, 2007)

I think Ichio might be getting better a little too fast but I think Super has a good reason so let's just wait to see what he has in store for them. Knowing this ff it will be great


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 23, 2007)

great chapter looking forward to todays


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 23, 2007)

resengankakashi said:


> great chapter looking forward to todays



It started to rain today so I got home from work early. i'll get the next chapter up soon


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Jan 23, 2007)

rain cancels your shift? lucky..


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 23, 2007)

ummm....im thinking of writing a naruto fan fic but its gonna be slightly different ....i wanna get some suggestions of characters and things you would like to see and if it becomes big and you guys have a lot of great ideas and i might just take my time and put on here and fanfiction.net


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 23, 2007)

you know what scratch that i gonna start my own story and with new characters and im gonna have a real in depth storyline so in that nnote im gonna mostlikely publish and have on fanfiction.net


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 23, 2007)

Yea Anbu, I'm a tennis player the indoor courts were being remodeled so I could only use my out door courts. But sadly it started to rain so I had to cut my practice short...Sounds good shark can't wait to read it


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 23, 2007)

Time for a great match  Noboru and Sumiko. This match goes 3 or 4 chapters if I remember correctly...Enjoy 

Chapter 58:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 58

The fireball collided with Kaede slamming her back against the arena wall. ?And I have to fight him next,? Ichio joked. Kaede was lying on the ground face first. Kiba walked over to her casually. ?It looks like everyone was right. Naruto?s team sure is something this year,? Kiba thought before announcing, ?Kaede is unable to continue fighting, Isamu wins.?

Isamu walked up to the Kage box. Naruto gave Isamu a high five. ?Great job, Gai did well,? Naruto noted. Isamu nodded. Sumiko was being unusually quiet. ?Sumiko,? Naruto started. ?You will do fine I believe in you. If you do you best that is what counts for you.? 

?Thanks,? Sumiko replied. ?Noboru is tired from his last match. If all else fails stay away and prolong the fight, then attack when he?s tired,? Naruto advised. Sumiko nodded. ?Good luck,? Isamu and Ichio said together as Sumiko left to go to the arena center. ?Sumiko and Noboru, your next,? Kiba announced.

They made their way down to the center. Kiba met them. ?First congratulations on making the semifinals. The rules are the same. Good luck to both of you. Now, begin!? Kiba said stepping back.

Neither Sumiko nor Noboru moved. ?What is Sumiko going to do?? Noboru thought staring her down. Sumiko was the first to move finally. ?Ninja art, hidden mist jutsu!? Sumiko yelled. A dense mist crept over stadium. 

Noboru squinted to see through the mist. ?I?m at a disadvantage already with the fog,? Noboru thought. ?I can?t rely on my eyes to see her. I will have to sharpen my senses, especially my nose to feel her out.?

Sumiko attacked. ?I can sense she is coming,? Noboru thought dodging the punch and stabbing a kunai through her stomach. ?What!? She didn?t dodge the knife,? Noboru thought in shock. *Splash* Sumiko?s clone turned back into water. 

?It was a clone!?!? Noboru thought. ?She is behind me!? *Thud* too late, Sumiko landed a kick on the side of Noboru?s head sending him sprawling. Noboru got up bleeding out the mouth. ?This mist, I have to do something about it,? Noboru thought. 

*Whoosh* the mist disappeared clumping up into a large water ball. ?I can see clearly again!? Noboru thought, ?But why would she take the fog away. Unless she is going to use the water? Shit.? It was too late the water slammed into Noboru sending him flying backward.


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 24, 2007)

im planning on writing my own naruto styled story with a whole new set of characters and stroy line...to give you a sneak peak my main character hasthe : hifuchinome or eyes of the sunlight abyss...by the way great update


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 24, 2007)

sounds good...  thanks


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 24, 2007)

Supersaiyan C-18:  Great update, Man Naruto's team is no joke, glad I'm not facing them.  The fight with Sumiko and Noburo is off to a great start.  Can't wait to see what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 24, 2007)

good update, looking forward to the next!


----------



## mephix (Jan 24, 2007)

i didn't praise you for a while so i'm doing that now

still reading and enjoying most of the chapters, i really wonder what do you have in mind by making your team so strong


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 24, 2007)

good chapter!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's the next chapter. Any predictions on who is going to win this fight? 

Chapter 59:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 59

Naruto looked up. ?This is bad for Sumiko. Toshio knew something that she didn?t. Noboru?s ninjutsu must be amazing. She gave up her advantage with clearing the mist,? Naruto observed.

Noboru was lying on the ground. *Poof* the clone disappeared. ?Shit, it was a clone,? Sumiko thought. *Thwack* Sumiko was sent spiraling to the side by Noboru?s kick. Her water soaked into the ground. Sumiko picked herself up. 

?Suiton Suishouha!? Sumiko yelled. Water appeared in front of her. ?This water, I?m defenseless against it. It?s a powerful attack and earth affinity chakra is its weakness. But the earth attacks I know aren?t powerful enough. I will have to use a more powerful attack of a different sort,? Noboru analyzed.

Noboru raised his hand to the sky. ?Yuchien,? he yelled. A fire-ball began to grow in his hand. Flames shot out of his palm in all directions. ?That?s an A ranked jutsu,? Naruto noted. ?Sumiko?s water will null.? 

Noboru?s attack was complete. He started to run at her. Sumiko pushed the water towards Noboru. Noboru lunged plunging his hand into the water. The fire-ball ripped through the water until he reached the end. *Whoosh* the water sizzled along with Noboru?s jutsu. They were both thrashed back against the wall. 

Sumiko got up shaking. Noboru got up two seconds later. They both were badly hurt. Sumiko stumbled toward Noboru. ?Suiton Suishouha,? she managed to yell again. ?Ninja art Hidden mist jutsu.? Noboru looked around him as the mist began to form. ?This isn?t good,? Noboru thought.

Naruto smiled. ?Good idea,? He thought. ?But does she have the chakra to finish him off now??

Sumiko was standing still in the mist. Noboru was looking around himself for attacks. ?I?ve got to gather more chakra before I can use this jutsu,? Sumiko thought blood dripping from her mouth. 

Noboru was shaking, ?That last attack took a lot out of both of us, but if she has enough chakra she could finish this off now.? Kiba was looking through the mist. ?These fighters are above chuunin rank, this fight is actually fun to watch,? Kiba thought.


----------



## Kin756894 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi. Sorry if I already asked this but does anyone here know how to make a fanfiction? I'm knew here so I don't know and I want to make one so bad!!!


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 24, 2007)

great updates keep it coming im excited to see the next ones


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks. Kin, you have to write it


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 25, 2007)

good chapter I think Sumiko might win  Im not sure theyre both good!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 25, 2007)

I think I might have to do chapters every other day starting soon. Otherwise the story will be over before we know it we don't want that. Anyway sorry I have to do this, but I promise there will be no more cut downs after this one. But I there will be a little surprise for y'all to say I'm sorry I will show you it in the next couple of days. Hope you except my apology


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 25, 2007)

Its alright super. I wonder what the surprise is


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 26, 2007)

hmm this is turning out great ive just read it up to now. how often will you post now?


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 26, 2007)

Every-other day, so the next chapter will be up today in around 3 hours


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's chapter 60  thanks for waiting

Chapter 60: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 60

Sumiko was still standing still. I need more time, if I use this now I will be out of chakra. But if I don?t use it soon he will block it some way. I?ve got to use it now,? Sumiko thought making hand signs.

Noboru was sending chakra to his nose to improve his sent. ?She is doing something with her hands,? he thought preparing himself. Sumiko mustered up her last remaining chakra. ?Suiton: Daibakufu no Jutsu,? she yelled. 

Naruto stood up. ?Did I hear that correctly?? Naruto blabbed in wonder. ?It looks like Yamato?s training not only improved her chakra usage but also her jutsu.?

A huge spinning ball of water shot out of Sumiko?s hands. Noboru saw it coming. ?Oh shit,? He thought. ?That?s an A rank jutsu, I can?t block that with the amount of chakra I have now, unless,? Noboru thought. ?I have no time to keep thinking I have to try it, even if it?s not fully complete. I have to try it without full chakra.?

He bit his finger and put both hands to the ground. ?Kuchiyose: Rashōmon,? he yelled. A huge gate appeared before him.  Noboru fell down onto his knees. The water slammed against the gate. 

The water disappeared along with the Rashōmon. Sumiko had also fallen to her knees, the jutsu taken up all her chakra. The mist slowly began to dissipate. Noboru and Sumiko were now clearly visible. 

?There both out of chakra,? Naruto noted. Tsunade nodded, ?Now we will see who has more will power to continue fighting.?

Sumiko wobbled to her feet. Noboru followed also having trouble. Sumiko started to lumber toward Noboru. Noboru couldn?t move himself to block. Noboru fell to the ground. ?I have to do this,? Noboru thought, gathering himself and got up. 

Mika was in the stands also. ?This is amazing, it?s like Noboru is trying to prove something, he?s never put this much effort into anything before,? she thought.

He walked toward Sumiko dodging her punch. He landed a punch to her gut. Sumiko fell down coughing. Noboru fell over backward onto his butt. Sumiko gathered enough strength to get up once more. Noboru wobbled this is feet.

They both stood still, Sumiko?s blond hair was blowing in the wind. ?It seems we are both at out limits,? Noboru started. Sumiko nodded, ?This is the end now, let?s see what happens.?

Noboru summoned up all the strength he could and ran at Sumiko. Sumiko dodged his swing, but felt his left hand connect with her stomach. Sumiko coughed and fell down, out cold.


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 26, 2007)

Good chapter...When is the surprise coming?


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably in acouple of hours


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 26, 2007)

good chapter!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 26, 2007)

In celebration of the 60th chapter here is a little treat a friend and I whipped up. (Pugthug drew I colored. And I made the banner.)

Heres the picture:





And here is the banner, I hope this makes reading more enjoyable. Tell me what you think of the new items


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 26, 2007)

Muhahah that cover is so awesome who drew that I want to have sex with them! Can't wait until Kory colors it will look even more bad ass Kontan Ranpu FTW "We take fanfics seriously!"


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha, we do good work


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice job ! Great chapter too Super.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 27, 2007)

nice chapter and I can't wait to show you my drawing skillz lol. Gotta wait till tomarrow and I will show you one of the main characters of my soon to be Fanfic lol. His name is Seta just to let you know.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 27, 2007)

Sound good, what does he look like? And what is his role?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 27, 2007)

Well he is an Akatsuki member and he is a mixture of 3 characters in Naruto. He is a mixture of Zabuza,Kakashi and Itachi.  He has bandages covering his face, wears his headband over his LEFT eye not his right and he has something called the "Kitsugan"(a mixture of the sharingan and the byakugan). Tommarrow I will edit this post and I will put the picture in because rightn ow my mom is using her computer and I do not have a scanner.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 27, 2007)

sounds pretty cool man! Make sure you don't make the character too close to anyone though


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 27, 2007)

Ohh great picture! and banner. All this just brings the fan fic to a new level awesome job!


----------



## Ryuuku (Jan 27, 2007)

Finally I have finished reading your FanFic. It is sooo awesome, I can't wait for more. I have wanted to post for ages but I have been reading it real slow. 

Awesome job mate, keep it up!


----------



## Ryuuku (Jan 27, 2007)

Whens the next chapter happening?


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 27, 2007)

awesome as chapter im not busy any more
cover looks great aswell
Kontan Ranpu FTW


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks tom, I'm glad you like my fan fic  Next chapter will be up probably tomorrow, if not the next day for sure. Thanks Kory


----------



## Ryuuku (Jan 27, 2007)

No worries man. It is an *AWESOME* FanFic. Could you give me a hint as to what will happen after the Chunnin Exams? I don't wanna know who becomes Chunnin though. It would be cool to see Naruto have a team full of Chunnin's though cause it sounds like they all deserve it. Maybe Takeo too.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks, I hope the new pictures helped when reading to visualize the characters better.  After the chuunin exams, well I don't want to ruin it, so I'll just say an organization is plotting something. 

(Btw. I just got a name change to Sakumo)


----------



## Ryuuku (Jan 27, 2007)

Haha yeah I noticed the name change. I asked to get mine changed to... 

*Uzumaki Tom!*

Yeah the pictures helped, you should find someone to do some really good sketches of them.


----------



## Ryuuku (Jan 27, 2007)

I can't go to your FanClub?

How come? Is it in the Bathroom or something?


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Jan 27, 2007)

Very good fanfic.
I started to read it, before I have joined the forum.
I can't wait for the next chapters.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2007)

lol i forgot about this so i havent read it in very long :S


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes, sadly my fan club was moved to the bath house lol  But I think these sketches are very good, it's about as goos as it gets for fan art lol I'd have to talk to kishi to get it a lot better Thanks guys I'm glad you like it


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice job on that picture


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 27, 2007)

_1st_hokage_ said:


> Nice job on that picture


 Thank you ^_^


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 28, 2007)

next chapter will be up tomorrow, Sorry for having you wait, maybe I'll make it a double chapter


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 28, 2007)

no prob, can't wait for the next one


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's the double chapter  If you have any questions on Isamu's new abilities just ask I'll explain them 

Chapters 61-62


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 61

Kiba walked over to Sumiko. “Sumiko is unable to fight, Noboru wins,” he announced. Noboru kneeled down beside Sumiko. He picked her up in his arms. “I’ll take her,” Noboru replied. The crowd was completely silent. They then suddenly roared in applaud. 

Naruto nodded to Isamu and Ichio. “Good luck.” Ichio and Isamu walked down to the center arena. “This will be the last match today, tomorrow the finals will take place,” Kiba announced. “Now if you two are ready, begin!”

Noboru was sitting next to the bed he set Sumiko on. “I should probably not be here,” Noboru thought, he stood up and walked out the door. 

Ichio was first off moving at full speed. Isamu was having a hard time blocking the punches. Ichio unleashed a punch that sent Isamu flying back.

“It’s too bad Isamu has to fight Ichio. Isamu just isn’t a good match against Ichio. His fire attacks are powerful, but Ichio can null them with lightning. Ichio has him in speed but not in fighting style. Which still gives Ichio the advantage in hand to hand combat, and ninjutsu,” Naruto thought.

Naruto was right, Isamu couldn’t keep up. Although he got punches in Ichio was winning. Isamu back flipped to avoid a full strength punch. 

“Isamu is starting to realize he can’t win with the taijutsu Gai taught him, now it will get interesting. We will see that types of ninjutsu Gai taught him,” Naruto murmured.

Isamu started to do hand seals. “What is he up to?” Ichio thought, also making hand seals. “Those are the seals to the Fire Dragon Flame Missile jutsu! It seems Gai did well! Let’s see how Ichio blocks this,” Naruto thought.

“Katon: Karyū Endan,” Isamu yelled. Ichio immediately let off the Chidori. The collided and stopped each other. Isamu was shocked. “Tha- how? That’s not possible, Isamu thought. “My taijutsu is too slow and my ninjutsu isn’t strong enough. Ichio is just too good.”

Isamu dropped his guard. “Ichio, I’m sorry but there is no point in my continuing. Ichio you have me beat in every aspect; it would be better for you to save your strength for tomorrow,” Isamu said sadly. “Proctor, I giv-.”

 “No you don’t,” Ichio interrupted. “Just because you don’t think it’s possible doesn’t mean it is.” Isamu was shocked, “Why is he telling me to keep fighting, he of all people knows he will win.” 

				Chapter 62

Isamu didn’t say anything but got back into fighting stance. “Doton: Retsudotenshō,” Ichio yelled making hand seals. The earth beneath Isamu started to cave in. Isamu jumped up to avoid being crushed. “That will get him moving,” Ichio thought. Ichio disappeared and reappeared around back of Isamu, pelting him in the back. Isamu flew forward like a rag doll. 

Ichio attacked again before Isamu had a chance to get up. “Bunshin Taiatari,” he yelled. Five clones circled Isamu. Ichio jumped over and drove himself into Isamu’s stomach, laying him flat on his back. 

Isamu got up once more. “I guess I have to use this, even if Gai warned me it’s not stable yet, I must,” Isamu thought. 

Isamu closed his eyes and opened them. “Heeyeagan (He-ya-gah-n),” Isamu said. His eyes turned to spiraling rings and had turned red on the inside and green on the outside. There was one ring around the outside of his now red pupil. 

Naruto literally jumped out of his chair. “What is he doing?” Naruto muttered to himself. Tsunade also looked slightly confused. “Those eyes are a Kekkei genkai, of Genjutsu users. It makes the Genjutsu much more powerful and realistic. That clan was said to be dead many years ago,” Tsunade explained.

Naruto scratched his head. “I’ve never seen this before. I wonder if Gai knows anything,” Naruto noted disappearing. Tsunade looked at an ANBU and nodded. The ANBU nodded back and walked out of the room.

The rings in Isamu’s eyes had stopped spinning. “What is this?” Ichio asked. Isamu smiled. “I don’t want to give out my secret weapons advantages just yet.”

Ichio nodded let’s see what you got. Ichio attacked moving half speed. Isamu read his attack dodging the attack and flipping back. “You’re better; let’s see if you can take my full speed.” Ichio attacked moving untraceably fast. Five punches landed in Isamu’s gut before he flew back and smashed against the wall. Isamu got up shaking a bit form the attack. His eyes started spinning again. Darkness grew around Ichio.  

“Then it is the Genjutsu, Kekkei genkai,” Tsunade muttered to herself. 
Isamu attacked. Ichio closed his eyes. “I’ve got to sense him coming now,” Ichio thought. He heard Isamu’s footsteps. “There he is,” he thought. Ichio dodged the punch, but missed the counter. Isamu’s foot connected with Ichio’s head and he went flying to the side. 

“This isn’t good, I’ve got to finish this quickly before he uses more Genjutsu,” Ichio thought. Isamu attacked again, this time Ichio pulled out a Kunai. Ichio braced for impact. He felt Isamu’s foot collide with his side. He fell back scraping the kunai on Isamu’s leg drawing blood.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 28, 2007)

Oi! Good chapter hehe...(inside joke FTW!)


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 28, 2007)

Excelent chapter! I want to see the extent of this new ability!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Thanks


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 28, 2007)

That was an awesome chapter, I can't wait to read the next one! more more!


----------



## ~Raikage~ (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh wow, I just read the first couple of chapters of, and it sounds great. I'm busy right now but I'll get back to this ff it sounds cool! Interesting this Ichoi has a demon in him also!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 28, 2007)

~Raikage~ said:


> Oh wow, I just read the first couple of chapters of, and it sounds great. I'm busy right now but I'll get back to this ff it sounds cool! Interesting this Ichoi has a demon in him also!



Thanks, I'm glad you like it. What chapter are you on right now?


----------



## ~Raikage~ (Jan 28, 2007)

I just read 10, I'm trying to get caught up I really like it!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 29, 2007)

Well thanks you


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Jan 29, 2007)

that double chapter was really good


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 29, 2007)

Good job once again



.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> Well he is an Akatsuki member and he is a mixture of 3 characters in Naruto. He is a mixture of Zabuza,Kakashi and Itachi.  He has bandages covering his face, wears his headband over his LEFT eye not his right and he has something called the "Kitsugan"(a mixture of the sharingan and the byakugan). Tommarrow I will edit this post and I will put the picture in because rightn ow my mom is using her computer and I do not have a scanner.



By the way I had that same idea for a bloodline limiter


----------



## ~Raikage~ (Jan 29, 2007)

Alright I'm finished! great job I'll be reading this from now on, looking forward to more!


----------



## Weedy (Jan 29, 2007)

love the story, the only advise i could give u is to edit ur first post and put all the chapters there, its difficult tracking down what chapter im on  through 12 pages of posts


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 29, 2007)

Yea, sorry about that but they can only hold a certain number of posts  But I am working on a web site as we speak it should be up before tonight. That way it is easier to read. Again sorry for the difficulty


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 29, 2007)

Website is up and running along with the a little something new I added. For the members who post her often and help me out with this fan fic in making it better get to read a chapter ahead (63) and will continue to get to. So if you want to read ahead a chapter help me out a little post and tell me what I do wrong and write  thanks.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 30, 2007)

Alright so I was jk about that first website   Here is the real, good one.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sakumo:  Great updates, btw really cool name, what other powers does Isamu have?  Really cool that Ichio told him to keep fighting on.  Whats gonna happen next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 30, 2007)

63 is up along with 64 if your a plus reader  I'll still post here though, tell me what you thought...

Chapter 63


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 63

“Since I can’t see you I will have to trace you,” Ichio thought. “If I let this go on any longer, I will lose. Seeing the full extent of Isamu’s new jutsu is not something I want to do.” 

Ichio put the blood on each of his finger tips. “Chidori Shuuha!” Ichio yelled. The blood mixed with the lightning chakra.  “Release,” He yelled again. The chakra exploded out of Ichio’s hand and started straight for Isamu. 

Isamu was quick on his feet he moved to the side to avoid the attack. The chakra changed direction! “What!” Isamu thought. “My blood, the chakra is attracted to my blood!” The lightning chakra reached him and sent a shock up his spine. 

Isamu fell down, the darkness cleared. Kiba walked over to Isamu. “Isamu is unable to continue fighting, Ichio wins. Ichio sat down on the ground with a sigh. “That was too close for comfort, those eyes. I don’t want to see the full extent of their power. When you look into them you’re almost mesmerized,” Ichio thought standing up. 

He walked back up to Kage box. Naruto had just returned. He was whispering something to Tsunade. He jumped when he heard Ichio’s voice. “Oh Ichio, good match,” Naruto noted giving him a thumbs up.

Ichio smiled. “Naruto, what was that Isamu was doing?” Ichio inquired. Naruto didn’t answer for a second or so. “Tomorrow we will talk about that. Right now I need to talk to Isamu,” Naruto replied. Ichio nodded, “I understand.”
“It’s almost 9 o’clock get some rest and meet us here tomorrow at 8,” Naruto said almost rushing. He walked out the door quickly. Ichio shrugged. “Hey, Ichio,” Ichio turned around it was Tsunade. “Oh, hi!” Ichio said cheerfully. 

“Naruto is a bit occupied at the moment with a couple things so I will tell you what Isamu was using,” Tsunade started. “Isamu is a descendent from a very old clan. They had a bloodline trait that was a natural talent for Genjutsu. Those eyes appeared in the strongest of the clan members, sort of like the Sharingan, but even more powerful.”

Ichio nodded, “There was something about those eyes that gave me chills.” “Sort of like you and the Raiju,” Tsunade noted. “Getting back on topic, the eyes appeared in the strongest of the members. But some of the other clan members had different numbers of circles or ‘rings’ around their eye.”

“What does that mean?” Ichio interrupted. “One circle around the eye, like what you saw, means a natural talent for Genjutsu. But in some cases ninja had two rings. The first ring meaning the natural talent for Genjutsu and the second to be able to see and counter attacks much better; there was also a legend that a third ring was possible to achieve. Its attributes are unknown; some think it has the ability to read minds others believe it’s to see into and through things like the Byakugan or also to copy attacks like the sharingan,” Tsunade explained.


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 30, 2007)

hey wassup again great update umm whats this password thingy


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Jan 30, 2007)

only if you frequently view this fic will he giv u the pasword, and if u always post, big fan, etc.  Lol, this should up the post count


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 30, 2007)

o yeah you can check i have been posting for a long time now i frequently check and post i was here even back when he was supersayainc18


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 30, 2007)

Anbu Squad 7 Leader said:


> only if you frequently view this fic will he giv u the pasword, and if u always post, big fan, etc.  Lol, this should up the post count



 I just like to have imput on how people liked my chapter and how I can make it better  I might be giving out the password to the people that help me the most, next chapter or sometime soon


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 30, 2007)

Sharkman9 said:


> o yeah you can check i have been posting for a long time now i frequently check and post i was here even back when he was supersayainc18



Yep, you should receive the password in a couple days, you have helped me out a lot


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 30, 2007)

ok koolio thanks glad to help


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 30, 2007)

good update smile -big 

Can you send me a password to  

by the way nice trait  

why does everyone have their own sharingan and byakugan


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 30, 2007)

missing-nin_class-S said:


> good update smile -big
> 
> Can you send me a password to
> 
> ...



Probably, just keep posting and helpin out  and thank you


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 30, 2007)

missing-nin_class-S said:


> good update smile -big
> 
> Can you send me a password to
> 
> ...



lol haha  yeah everyone has there own


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Jan 30, 2007)

It's interesting to see that you're bringing out an unkonw Kekki genkei that belongs to old clans.

It's very interesting........


----------



## Dralavant (Jan 30, 2007)

nice picture.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 30, 2007)

Yea, I have a longgg explination in chapter 69. It's really cool. But that's just me and I wrote it lol. But if you look at where Isamu is from and how and why that clan died it would make sense of what I say they did. If that makes sence  lol.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 30, 2007)

D-rush ninja said:


> nice picture.



Well thank you, both Pugthug and I designed it. (Mostly Pug )


----------



## ~Raikage~ (Jan 30, 2007)

good chapter  Can't wait for the next. Btw does Isamu's dad have the Heeyeago? Or will it be explained later?


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 30, 2007)

but do you think it is too early to release a new kekkei genkai.....actually how long will this fan fic last


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 30, 2007)

It will last a long long time. I don't think so I actually thought it might have been a little late. Think about Sasuke getting his Sharingan as a new Gennin Plus he had Gai's help. Thanks though


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Jan 30, 2007)

I want a password too.....

You still haven't explained much about Sasuke's son.....


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 30, 2007)

Yea sadly it's kind of a mystery for now. I am writing chapter 96 at the moment, it is explained then. Ichio asks about it, and Naruto explains.  Sorry you guys have to wait so long to hear about that. It's just kind of how it plays out  Thanks for the input  I've been noticing you read my fan fic every chapter, if you keep helpin me out you might get one soon  (The first passwords I'll hand out next chapter to people who have been reading the fan fic for a while and helping me out.)


----------



## resengankakashi (Jan 31, 2007)

I hope I get the password to  I;m not sure how to help the fan fic it's great how it is keep it coming!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 31, 2007)

Everyone is a subject Resengankakashi, and you always give me encouragement Btw I updated the Info part of the site


----------



## fattbuu (Jan 31, 2007)

Good chapter, I like that Isamu is able to use Genjutsu already at that level very cool! And Ichio using blood to track Isamu with a chidori! thats great! great chapter


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 31, 2007)

awesome chapter hope the next one comes soon


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Sakumo:  Great update, remind me not to mess with Isamu when he gets those rings in his eyes.  I can't wait for the next part of the exams.  I can't wait to see what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Jan 31, 2007)

Can't wait to read the next chapter


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Jan 31, 2007)

Atleast in this fan fic, there are all three type of jutsus involved.

Normally, most people only write about Ninjutsu.  Doesn't get too much into taijutsu and certainly don't know much about genjutsu.

I like how Isamu is learning genjutsu.

Question.  Are you planning to make Sumiko learn some medical ninja?


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Ninja, Uzumaki and Perverted Hermit  Does Sumiko learn Medical jutsu? I don't want to give away anything especially what happens in the next couple chapters, but eventually she does start learning a little because of her excellent chakra control with chakra.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 31, 2007)

hey I will start the picture lolz I really like contributing so hope you like it when I finish. Pm me what weapons or special things you want them to have...


----------



## Itachi77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I just read all the chapters at once,this has got to be the best fan fiction I have ever read. Great job!


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well thank you  and okay Uchiha.Itachi. I will...(Post 500 woot!)


----------



## _1st_hokage_ (Jan 31, 2007)

Great chapter! CAn't wait for the next


----------



## Sharkman9 (Jan 31, 2007)

hmm.....im wondering how many rings that isamu will get after all being the last member of his clan to have this kekkei genkai...hmmm think think o bother(lol whiney the pooh)


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Jan 31, 2007)

I think Isamu will achieve 2 rings and getting the third ring will be like achieving MS. 

It's like tomoes for Sharingan.  Sharingan has 2 tomoes and later evolve into 3 tomoes and then into MS.

Sakumo, am I right on rings on Isamu's eyes?


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 31, 2007)

Sharkman9 said:


> hmm.....im wondering how many rings that isamu will get after all being the last member of his clan to have this kekkei genkai...hmmm think think o bother(lol whiney the pooh)


 I hope you people get this refrence" ah 1...ah 2... ah 3 CRUCH!! ah 3."


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 31, 2007)

Pervert Hermit said:


> I think Isamu will achieve 2 rings and getting the third ring will be like achieving MS.
> 
> It's like tomoes for Sharingan.  Sharingan has 2 tomoes and later evolve into 3 tomoes and then into MS.
> 
> Sakumo, am I right on rings on Isamu's eyes?



Lol I haven't really thought about it too much  I'm jk, the third ring is actually a little like it. You will have to see


----------



## resengankakashi (Feb 1, 2007)

I deffinitaly want to see Isamu use this new heeyeago more it seems way coolQ!


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 1, 2007)

Chapter 64 is out to the public and 65 to my plus readers (I will be giving out the password in a little bit to those who earn it)  Tell me how you liked it. 

Chapter 64:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 64



“Wow,” Ichio stammered. “You should be getting some rest though, you have a big fight tomorrow,” Tsunade noted. Ichio nodded, “Goodnight,” Ichio said walking out the door. “Those eyes, they give me the chills,” Ichio thought.

Ichio woke up early the next morning. He walked over to the arena. He walked up to the Hokage box. “You’re here early,” Tsunade said as he walked in the door. Tsunade was setting out snacks for the judges.

Ichio nodded, “I’m nervous. Say, where is Naruto sensei?” Ichio asked looking around the room. Tsunade shrugged, “Not back yet I guess.” Ichio looked confused. “He will inform you when he gets back,” Tsunade reassured him. “Okay,” Ichio returned.

Tsunade handed him a carrot. “You have an hour before your match starts make yourself at home,” Tsunade offered. “Thanks,” Ichio replied. “Isamu and Sumiko, are they in the hospital still?” Ichio asked, taking a bite of the carrot. Tsunade nodded in return.

“I think I’m going to go find Noboru,” Ichio finally said walking out the door. He walked down the long hall finally finding the main entrance. People were finally starting to get here. He walked down the lines of people looking for Noboru. He occasionally got a thumbs up from random people, and some, “good lucks.”

He finally spotted him. He was sitting alone in a corner. Ichio walked over to him. “Nervous too?” Ichio asked playfully. Noboru smiled. “Yes,” he replied. Ichio punched him playfully on the arm. “How about we warm up, all my team mates are in the hospital,” Ichio asked. Noboru laughed, “Half of that is my fault.” 

“Naw it’s cool,” Ichio replied. Noboru got up from his sitting place. “Sumiko is getting better, she should be out today,” Noboru commented. “Did you see her?” Ichio asked. Noboru nodded. Ichio and Noboru found their way to the center arena.

Ichio started to stretch out. Naruto returned to the Hokage box in a flash breathing hard. “Tsunade, I’ve got news,” Naruto commented. “What is it?” she returned in a second. “The Akatsuki are back. But it gets worse,” Naruto started. “How?” Tsunade interrupted. “We killed most of them ourselves and not only that, the Bijuu are all sealed away.”

Naruto nodded, “I know. Their after something else, I’m not sure yet. And on top of that, the leader decided to show his face. They attacked me; I fought for a bit to see the leader’s strength. But I had to leave, I was out numbered.”

“Well?” Tsunade interrupted again. “From what I saw he is extremely strong,” Naruto answered. Tsunade nodded, “This isn’t good, and whatever their planning will be bad. Maybe worse then last time.”


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 1, 2007)

O sweet LOVING IT LIKE MCDONALDS....so im guessing that the akutsuki will seem to appear now in upcoming chapters......well anyways cant wait to see who gets a password and this was a great update good job man


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 1, 2007)

Another disruption during the Chunin Exam?


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Feb 1, 2007)

Nooooooo Cliff hanger *falls on floor and twitches violently*  

*get back up*

Nice


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 1, 2007)

I wonder if I earned a password.....*thinks for a moment while reading Icha Icha Paradise* hmmm I guess Kakashi shouldn't have given me this book... Ohh god I think they heard me... Oh god!!!! I can hear me!!.... *starts humming*


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 1, 2007)

Pervert Hermit said:


> Another disruption during the Chunin Exam?



No, the ultimate Ichio-Noboru match must happen !!!!  Anyway I am about to give people the password...


----------



## Itachi77 (Feb 1, 2007)

This just gets better and better! I'm really wondering who the al is though. Keep up the good work!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 1, 2007)

Sakumo....What is the password for anyways. Yes, I did copy this idea from someone on this forums because I had nothing better to do....
I am going to go watch the clouds while eating chips now....
|\/\/|
(*.*)        I got bored...
 /||\
   /\                                                    -.Uchiha.Itachi.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 1, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> Sakumo....What is the password for anyways. Yes, I did copy this idea from someone on this forums because I had nothing better to do....
> I am going to go watch the clouds while eating chips now....
> |\/\/|
> (*.*)        I got bored...
> ...




It's to get the newest chapter of my ff lol...okay


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 1, 2007)

alrighty and I am brainstorming about switching around the weapons that your characters are holding. Was going to make Ichio with a katana, and Isamu with senbons lol.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 1, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> alrighty and I am brainstorming about switching around the weapons that your characters are holding. Was going to make Ichio with a katana, and Isamu with senbons lol.



haha alright


----------



## resengankakashi (Feb 1, 2007)

Sweet chapter! good job sakumo


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 1, 2007)

yeahy...password.... gimme gimme gimme...

Sakumo, when you get a chance, read my fan fiction.  "Next Konoha's Yellow Flash"

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 1, 2007)

kay I will  how did you like the newest chapter? 65


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Feb 2, 2007)

Sakumo:  Great update, what does Akatsuki want this time?  Could it be one of the participants of the Chuunin Exams?  What happens next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 2, 2007)

Can't wait until you post the fight between ichio and noboru


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 2, 2007)

Sure. like what time do you want me to post it?


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 2, 2007)

Sakumo said:


> Sure. like what time do you want me to post it?



Please post it now.
I wanna read it


----------



## Chidoriblade (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey! Great updates man. Sorry I havn't posted in a few weeks.


----------



## navari (Feb 2, 2007)

just started raeding you fan fic... I dont really like reading fan fic actually cause they all seem toooooooooooo far fetched. But yours seems kinda balanced I think. Anyway, great job.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 2, 2007)

~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ said:


> Please post it now.
> I wanna read it



Oh sorry. I can't right now I'm in a rush to leave but tomorrow night I can post it if that is more convenient for you.

Thanks guys


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Feb 2, 2007)

its good.  But it doesnt have the same quality as around chapter 40 and stuff.  Seems like your wasting chapters until you hit the big part of your story, the big bad ass thing uve planned up.  Perhaps it is akatsuki?  Its really cool though, but after reading the chapter twice, you can see that you are trying to not give away so much, you wrote a long chapter, and then only importance was the last 2 sentences..


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 2, 2007)

Anbu Squad 7 Leader said:


> its good.  But it doesnt have the same quality as around chapter 40 and stuff.  Seems like your wasting chapters until you hit the big part of your story, the big bad ass thing uve planned up.  Perhaps it is akatsuki?  Its really cool though, but after reading the chapter twice, you can see that you are trying to not give away so much, you wrote a long chapter, and then only importance was the last 2 sentences..



One word... Filler.... lol I'm jk around. I had no reason to write the chapter but I wanted to show Noboru and Ichio's relationship at the moment.


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 2, 2007)

Geat up date i though it was SHWEET


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks  your talking about 65 right?


----------



## fattbuu (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice chapter! keep it coming btw chapter 65 was sweet!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 2, 2007)

f-f-f-f-f-FILLLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *pulls out head cleaver sword* WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY!!!*smoke shoots out of ears* I.....HATE.....FILLERS!!! *faints from yelling too much*


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 2, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> f-f-f-f-f-FILLLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *pulls out head cleaver sword* WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY!!!*smoke shoots out of ears* I.....HATE.....FILLERS!!! *faints from yelling too much*



lol sorry. It was just a joke


----------



## Ryuuku (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey Sakumo, sorry I haven't been posting much.

I've been working and that. It's hard to keep up.

I've just caught up and your story is coming along really well. I like the new eyes and I love how powerful all the Genin are!

I'm about you go check out your website now so hopefully I can get a password for it!

Keep the awesome work up man!


----------



## Ryuuku (Feb 3, 2007)

Ha, I just read your website and now I know who becomes Chuunin!


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks, lol yea I know, but it was already the end and it doesn't give away who wins the next match lol so I decided to put it  just a little spoiler


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 3, 2007)

I decided for the next chapter to be tomorrow morning sorry for the wait.... I hope u forgive me   lol


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 3, 2007)

soory for late answer but yeah 65


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 3, 2007)

I started to read the chapter 1 again.

One question:  What happened to Kakashi?


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 3, 2007)

Pervert Hermit said:


> I started to read the chapter 1 again.
> 
> One question:  What happened to Kakashi?



Nothing that we know about at the moment. But he is okay you will see in a couple chapters


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 3, 2007)

Ohh man I thought Kakashi was dead...... That just ruined the whole thing for me *runs out of the room crying* I wish he would have died I hate kakashi! He is always acting cool!


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 3, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> Ohh man I thought Kakashi was dead...... That just ruined the whole thing for me *runs out of the room crying* I wish he would have died I hate kakashi! He is always acting cool!



you sound like gai


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 3, 2007)

I like Gai oh yeah before I forget here is my character for the manga/Fanfic I am working on  lol his name is Seta... he does not have a last name and no those are not Sharingan eyes... I foregot what I was going to call them. I drew that in 30 seconds lol.. in his version of the MS instead of red it is blue and his uhh i dunno ill call it "Kitsugan" it is incomplete he has 3 tomoe and a full one has 4 tomoe in each eye( as in later chapters you will meet his brother)!His head and neck are not in the shape they should be too.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 3, 2007)

looks good man


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 3, 2007)

Chapter 65 is up to public! and 66 to my plus readers  if you have been posting a lot and helping I might just give you the password today 

Chapter 65


*Spoiler*: __ 



                      Chapter 65



?What do we do for now?? Tsunade asked. ?We don?t need to let this get outside of us,? Naruto replied. ?Let?s keep it to ourselves for now; later we will need to send a group to spy.? Tsunade looked down at the center of the arena, ?Looks like the match is going to start soon.? Ichio and Noboru were standing in front of Kiba. Naruto nodded, ?Let?s just enjoy the fight for now, worry later.?

?Congratulations on making it this far,? he announced. ?I would like to wish you both best of luck. On the count of three we will begin.? The stadium was erupting with noise. ?1? 2? 3? Begin!? Kiba announced.

Ichio attacked first. Noboru dodged his attack. Ichio created a clone and came back moving quicker this time. He connected with Noboru?s head. *Poof* Noboru?s clone disappeared. Noboru popped up from around back, his foot connecting with Ichio?s head. It was time for Ichio?s clone to disappear this time.

Noboru landed looking around him. *Crack* the ground beneath Noboru broke as Ichio?s hand popped up grabbing Noboru?s leg. Noboru was drug under ground. Ichio backed up to catch his breath.

?Dang if he wouldn?t have used up to much chakra on that attack, he would have had him with one more move,? Naruto thought biting his nails. ?This match will either be over really quickly with some amazing jutsu. Conversely it might go on forever both preventing each others attacks from hitting.?

Noboru popped out of the hole, dirt sprayed all over. He too was breathing hard. ?It seems like this is going nowhere,? Noboru said. ?It?s time to end this.?

Ichio was surprised, ?What do you mean?? he stammered. ?It?s time to use my ultimate jutsu. He held one hand out and started to spin his other hand in a circular motion around the other. Ichio stared, ?What is he up to,? he thought.

Naruto was craning his neck to see what was going on. ?If I can see correctly that move is the Resengan!? Naruto exclaimed. ?Time to see what Ichio does.?

The chakra ball began to form in Noboru?s hand. ?Interesting his chakra is green,? Naruto thought, almost standing up to get a better view. Ichio saw the attack forming. ?Then he?s using a chakra attack,? Ichio observed. ?I?ll try to block it then.?

Ichio put his hand down and held it by the elbow. Sparks started to fly from his palm as the Chidori grew. ?He wasn?t lying then, he can use the full Chidori!? Naruto thought.


----------



## Itachi77 (Feb 3, 2007)

Cool chapter, I'm exited to see who will win!


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 3, 2007)

It's cool to see the reversal of Chidori vs. Rasengan.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 3, 2007)

nice chapter i hope the next one comes soon


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks  So how did the rest of ya like the new chapter?


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 3, 2007)

Sakumo, I was reading back to manga and noticed something.

During when Kakashi first created Chidori, 4th told him that it was incomplete jutsu because he's leaving himself wide open to attack from side & behind.  That's where Sharingan comes into play.  Sharingan let you be aware of any enemies coming from side & behind.

So, can Ichio use his Chidori during the battle?


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 3, 2007)

Pervert Hermit said:


> Sakumo, I was reading back to manga and noticed something.
> 
> During when Kakashi first created Chidori, 4th told him that it was incomplete jutsu because he's leaving himself wide open to attack from side & behind.  That's where Sharingan comes into play.  Sharingan let you be aware of any enemies coming from side & behind.
> 
> So, can Ichio use his Chidori during the battle?



Yes it is a frontal attack and leaves you open to a counter attack, which is one reason why Ichio uses the Shuuha version and also the reason why he can use this attack against people in a frontal attack is his specialty, speed. If he uses his full speed and a zig zag pattern or any inconsistent pattern no one can counter the attack because of the speed he moves at.


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 3, 2007)

*WOOP WOOPZ*

Wow man i liked 66 it was really good the way you made everything unfold
*Spoiler*: __ 



like how the rasengan and chidori kinda did a naruto vs sasuke moment..... also i cant wait to see what ichio does to noboru or what noboru does to ichio...everything flowed well in this chapter...great update


  and


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 3, 2007)

Sakumo said:


> I'm working on chapter 65 right now



this was the second message you sent to me and now this chapter has come and gone


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 3, 2007)

Lol well now im working on chapter 97.  

Here's a little treat for y'all Ichio and his new jutsu  (Drawn by Pugthug, colored by me)


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow, you're over 30 chapters ahead of your post.

I'm only 1 chapter ahead of my post on my fan fiction.

Where do you find the time to write all these chapters?


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 4, 2007)

Pervert Hermit said:


> Wow, you're over 30 chapters ahead of your post.
> 
> I'm only 1 chapter ahead of my post on my fan fiction.
> 
> Where do you find the time to write all these chapters?



I don't technically work lol I play tennis for money and I travel a lot so I write them on the road plane at home in spare time etc


----------



## resengankakashi (Feb 4, 2007)

great chapter and 66 rocked man  keep it coming


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 4, 2007)

How come I don't get to read Chapter 66?


----------



## Itachi77 (Feb 4, 2007)

Cool Ichio picture,cant wait for chapter 66!


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 4, 2007)

very nice chapters

I think that I will start to write my own fanfic, too.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks, what is it going to be about?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 4, 2007)

Further Detail on Seta(my character): He is evil as he is in the Akatsuki, He looks down to the leader but up to Itachi ( laugh laugh), unfortunatly my friend thought we should have girlfriends so we took every kunoichi in Naruto and put them in a hat( I got Temari and he got Ino), He was born in Sunagakure but was raised in Konohagakure, He kills Sasuke.Lol I have been reading it since the beggining but I didnt post a lot but I did not get the password so it is not me.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds like it is definitely going to be unique lol


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 4, 2007)

yep and so far I have only Ichio done in the drawing.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 4, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> yep and so far I have only Ichio done in the drawing.



kay lol...so I think I might put the next chapter up tonight


----------



## Deityy (Feb 4, 2007)

This might be jealousy or something but why do people who post a lot get advantages over people who just read and don't feel like posting?  
Why would you put up a chapter on a protected site first anyway.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 4, 2007)

When people post and help me out with my fan fic it helps me make it a better fan fic. And I have given the password to one person who I've noticed has been reading the fan fic since the beginning.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 4, 2007)

lol it makes certain people fee lspecial


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 4, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> Lol I have been reading it since the beggining but I didnt post a lot but I did not get the password so it is not me.



Yea I thought I gave u the password? Gosh it's hard to keep track, let me pm it to you lol


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 4, 2007)

hi i have read all of your chapters today and i am hookeed !!! havnt psted yet because wanted 2 finish it all luve the style u right in short and 2 the point. cant wait for the next on your site lol hurry with the next update lol *hits the rep button*


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 4, 2007)

Sakumo said:


> Yea I thought I gave u the password? Gosh it's hard to keep track, let me pm it to you lol



It's alright I am a pretty invisible person anyways I am used to not being seen!


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 4, 2007)

Sweet, Captin Hitsugaya, I'm glad you like it.  I'll post the next chapter in a little bit for ya


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 4, 2007)

Alright I've got a early treat for those plus readers, chapter 67 is huge and great  and 66 is up to the public (I will give a couple people the password today)

Chapter 66:


*Spoiler*: __ 



                    Chapter 66



Ichio?s hand was shaking with the full Chidori?s power. Noboru rushed at him and lunged, Ichio followed. The two balls collided, shockwaves and sparks flew.

The chakra exploded sending both Ichio and Noboru sailing back. They landed 100 feet away tumbling like rag dolls. Ichio got up quickly, ?I got his arm,? he thought looking at Noboru who was holding his arm.

Noboru struggled up, blood streaming from his arm. ?Looks like you can counter that move also,? Noboru said, wincing from the pain. ?I?m not sure what else to do,? Noboru thought searching his memory bank for a plan.

Noboru was lost. ?It seems everything I do he can stop or send back even harder,? Noboru thought. ?I guess I?ll have to send even more powerful jutsu at him then.?

?Fūton: Daitoppa,? Noboru yelled. A huge gust of wind came and blew Ichio back into the wall. ?Shunshin no Jutsu,? Noboru yelled, his speed increased. Ichio had gotten back up but was pounded back into the wall.

Ichio felt blood fly from his mouth. ?This isn?t good,? Ichio thought, ?he?s using body flicker, if he keeps this up I can?t see his movements.?

Noboru attacked again with body flicker. He disappeared and caught Ichio square in the jaw sending him flying. Ichio got up again this time struggling a bit. ?I can?t dodge these attacks. I need to move faster.?

He came at him again in a zig zag pattern. Ichio jumped, timing perfectly Noboru missed. Noboru turned around and disappeared again with a poof. ?If I can just get this timing down,? Ichio thought. ?His patterns are so inconstant, I can dodge them.?

Ichio was knocked down again. Noboru wasn?t wasting time. Ichio jumped but his timing was off. Noboru caught his foot and tripped him in mid air. Ichio slammed down on the dirt; he could feel blood start to drip out his mouth.

?I need to move even faster, but how?? Ichio though. He flashed back to his training with Naruto sensei. ?If I can just! I need the Raiju?s chakra!? Ichio thought immediately. He closed his eyes.

He felt the dark and slimy wall next to him. He looked to his right and to his left, passages led all over the place. Ichio felt something painful in his stomach; it was Noboru?s fist.

?I need to hurry,? Ichio thought running to get to the gate. Ichio opened his eyes; he had been punched into the back wall again, where his indent was already made. Blue chakra started to pour from his body. Ichio smirked, ?I?m ready now.?


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice again

Questions  

Where did Norubo lrean the rasengan?


Side Notes

the sharingan with chidori question has come up again (Yeah first one to point it out  )


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 4, 2007)

weird I cant access the next chapter and I got a pass..... were do I put the pass in?


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 4, 2007)

Great chapter Sakumo.  

I have the same question with Missin Nin Class s,  Where did Norubo learn the Rasengan?


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 4, 2007)

nice chapter cool


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 4, 2007)

Damn i got to say 67 is nothing to be ashamed of...lol


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks  a pop up will pop up and say input the password and that is where you put it then click okay and you're there  Noboru learned it in his training (Can't say who yet) lol


----------



## resengankakashi (Feb 5, 2007)

great chapters! keep them coming I love the new chapter but I can't talk about it till its in public


----------



## fattbuu (Feb 5, 2007)

nice chapter! keep it coming!


----------



## Deityy (Feb 5, 2007)

Why would I need to post to help you writing your ff when you're doing a mighty fine job already. :amazed


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 5, 2007)

very good update


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 5, 2007)

wow another great chater well done!!! i thought that when they go inside their mind it hapens instantly to people out side of his head if u no what i mean lol but a very great update can't wait for the next 1 !!!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks^^ and is that you in your avvy or some random dude playing tennis..


----------



## Itachi77 (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice chapter, I'm dying to see who wins this fight!


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 5, 2007)

Whens the next chapter out


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 5, 2007)

Next chapter will be up tomorrow! Thanks for the replies  thats me playing tennis lol


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 5, 2007)

SHWEEET! lol


----------



## Ryuuku (Feb 6, 2007)

How can I help you with your FanFic if I don't know what your up to?

I want a password really bad, what can I do to help?!


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 6, 2007)

Uzumaki Tom said:


> How can I help you with your FanFic if I don't know what your up to?
> 
> I want a password really bad, what can I do to help?!



just keep posting tell me what you think I did well and badly


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 6, 2007)

Chapter 67  and 68 for the plus readers....(67 rocks) =D tell me what you think 

Chapter 67:


*Spoiler*: __ 





                                     Chapter 67


Ichio back flipped away form Noboru who was lying in a huge whole in the ground. ?Shit,? Noboru thought wobbling up. ?There?s no way I can keep up with him now.? Ichio attacked again sending him sprawling to the ground like a rag doll.

Noboru was lying on the ground. He struggled to his feet again to keel over and spit out blood. ?I have to do something to stop him from attacking,? he thought. Ichio attacked again moving so fast he was barely traceable.

Noboru saw him this time. ?Katon: Haisekish??,? Noboru yelled. A huge jet of ash came out of his mouth and right into Ichio?s face. Ichio back flipped again to get out of the ash but Noboru was already on top of the blinded Ichio.

?Rasengan!? Noboru yelled. The green ball hammered into Ichio?s stomach and through it. The crowd went silent. Noboru removed his hand from Ichio?s body. Blood started to spill everywhere and medical ninja started to surround the field.

?No!? Naruto yelled. ?Let the fight continue!? There was silence again at the Hokage?s words. The medical ninja didn?t move. ?Are you nuts!?!? Tsunade asked, looking at Naruto like he was mentally challenged.

?No, just watch, his wounds will heal themselves. Remember me and my tail stage,? Naruto said. ?But he is just using the chakra not the tail,? Tsunade argued. ?Just watch,? Naruto returned confidently.

Ichio was lying on the ground, still alive but barely. ?A voice came form above him, it was the Raiju. ?This isn?t very good now is it,? It said in a deep booming voice. It then shot straight into Ichio?s body.

Ichio twitched and the chakra started to pour around him. ?There,? Naruto said. ?Now watch Ichio beat the hell out of Noboru.? Ichio got up the whole in his chest started to vanish and within 3 seconds was gone.

Noboru was backing up ?Shit, I should give up now before I get killed,? he thought. Ichio vanished and was around back of Noboru. Noboru could feel the heat from the chakra. Noboru now got a good look at him.

Ichio had grown a chakra tail and rounded ears along with long chakra whiskers. Noboru felt a hot sting in his back and flew toward the opposite wall in a flash. Noboru was hammered into the wall creating a huge crator.

Noboru was out cold; Ichio felt himself calm down and his chakra go back to normal.

Kiba walked over slowly to where Noboru was laying. ?Noboru is unable to continue fighting, Ichio wins the chuunin exams!? Kiba announced. The crowd erupted in applause. Ichio smiled still breathing hard.

Kiba patted him on the back ?Great job,? he said smiling down at him, his fangs showing. Noboru was taken off in a stretcher. Ichio walked up to his friends where they congratulated him.

?I think Naruto and I are going to see Isamu and Sumiko,? Ichio explained. ?I?ll see you all later.? Ichio walked up more stairs to reach the Kage box. Naruto was waiting for him. He gave him a high five. ?Great job,? he said. Tsunade was sitting behind him interrupted him with a cough.

?Ichio, I will meet you at the hospital in one hour. See how Isamu and Sumiko are doing; I have to tend to some matters here first.? ?Alright,? Ichio said, still beaming. Ichio walked out of the room through the little tunnel heading to the stairs.

Naruto turned to Tsunade. ?You do understand the importance of this matter don?t you?? Tsunade asked professionally. Naruto managed to nod his head like he was being reprimanded.

?We need to find out what there composing, and soon; before it is too late,? Tsunade said with an air of worry. ?I?m sure you recall as well as all of us how close they were to coming through with their plans last time.?

Naruto agreed, ?We do need to find something out soon.? Naruto paused before continuing. ?I did hear something else; their plan includes gathering parts of something. That is all I could get.?

Tsunade shrugged, ?I would have run much before you did. You managed to fight off the Akatsuki and the leader; nothing to be ashamed of.? Naruto chuckled, ?I guess your right.?


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Feb 6, 2007)

these genin...are way above genin level.  True, readers like all this kickass ninja, but you are advancing them too fast.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 6, 2007)

Anbu Squad 7 Leader said:


> these genin...are way above genin level.  True, readers like all this kickass ninja, but you are advancing them too fast.



No, I don't think I am. Both Noboru and Ichio are high Chuunin level right now, it's just fact. I'm doing it this way for a reason bud.... Btw sorry if I sound a little snappy today I'm not in the best mood, I'm not trying to be mean sounding.


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 6, 2007)

68 was pretty good .....umm theres nuthin i can say to improve but jus to say way to leave a cliffhanger(not what most think)


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Feb 6, 2007)

68 is good

Although it was kind of on the sort side and I have a feeling that it is a *FILLER* (by the way those are evil)  

But it was good and it increases the feeling of suspence


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 6, 2007)

lol well 67 was really long


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Feb 6, 2007)

good point


----------



## Itachi77 (Feb 6, 2007)

67 was great,cant wait for the next chapter!


----------



## hunter268 (Feb 7, 2007)

wow great story!!!  i just finished reading it today i like the characters and how you make them so strong,  this fanfic is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Feb 7, 2007)

Sakumo:  Great updates, again I ask what is Akatsuki's plan?  If I ever form a ninja squad remind me to include Ichio.  Can't wait for more.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks  glad you like it...can't say the plan just yet


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 7, 2007)

ver nice i noticed you spent hole wrong you spelt it whole


----------



## jere7782 (Feb 7, 2007)

well first off, i just completely went through all the chapters first time through, my head hurts cause i read so much. But i really like this fanfic. If i could draw (learning now) I would love to try and draw some of this and make a small (fan manga) i guess you would call it of the story. I will let you know how i come with the drawings. But good stuff so far. I am going to bed now, its 4:41am. I have been up all night reading it. !!


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 7, 2007)

very nice update


----------



## Itachi77 (Feb 8, 2007)

Whens 68 coming out?


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks  sorry I wasn't here yesterday I was busy... I'm glad you'll like it, sorry about the misspelling lol....Next chapter will be out tomorrow early, sorry about the delay...


----------



## resengankakashi (Feb 8, 2007)

sweet chapter sakumo, more soon i hope


----------



## Ryuuku (Feb 9, 2007)

67 was awesome. I can't wait to find out what there up to.

Chapter was really good, not much to say at all.


----------



## fattbuu (Feb 9, 2007)

very good chapter very! I love to see stuff like that more more!


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry about the delay, I will have a chapter up tomorrow too to say sorry 69 is a sweet chapter, time to find out about Isamu's life.... Here's 68

Chapter 68:


*Spoiler*: __ 




                      Chapter 68



?Getting pieces of something, huh?? Tsunade repeated thinking it over and over. ?Alright, I?ll see what I can think of. For now you go with your team; I will get a hold of you if I can think of anything. Right now we need to let them come to us in small groups so we can find out what they're planning.?

?Right,? Naruto agreed walking out the door. Tsunade turned around and walked out the other side. Naruto caught up to Ichio before he got out of the building. ?Sorry about that, didn?t take as long as I thought.?

?It?s okay,? Ichio replied. ?But what was that all about?? ?It was nothing to worry about right now,? Naruto said, turning a bend to the hospital. The noise of the crowds died down as they got further from the arena.

They arrived at the hospital 10 minutes later. They walked in and Sumiko and Isamu were already up and walking around. They got up to speed on what happened. Sumiko said Noboru had visited her before the match.

Isamu was surprised but Ichio already knew. Isamu and Sumiko decided to check out early, against Naruto?s will. Naruto walked out the door into the cool air. ?There is a meeting to be held today at noon,? Naruto started. ?A great threat has been put upon Konoha.?

?What happened?? Isamu asked immediately. ?The Akatsuki are back,? Naruto said, interrupteing Ichio. ?I don?t want any questions now. I need to talk with Isamu at the moment. The meeting at noon, I want you to come also.?

Ichio looked excited. ?The missions that are to follow are B and A ranked some as high as S. Because you are my team I will be taking you along on any missions I am assigned to.?

All three of them brightened at these words. ?I don?t want to tell you what?s going on right now, but at the meeting we will explain it all. I will see you at noon. And Ichio great job today I?m very proud.?

Ichio and Sumiko walked off towards town talking. Isamu turned to Naruto. ?I assume you want to know about how and when?? Naruto interrupted him, ?No, I don?t necessarily,? Naruto returned. ?But it would be nice to explain how when and why.? Naruto joked.

?I?m sorry I didn?t tell you when we were talking before about my bloodline. The chances of my inheriting it were little. My parents never thought I would get strong enough to bring out the Heeyeagan.?


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 10, 2007)

thx for the chapter can't wait for the nxt

lovinyour site well done!


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 10, 2007)

good update

about chapter 69

*Spoiler*: __ 



finally you came up with the new shinobi village, can't wait to read something about it


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 10, 2007)

Great Chapter!!

Can't wait to find out the new meeting "agenda"


----------



## hunter268 (Feb 10, 2007)

good job on the chapter. update soon please


----------



## resengankakashi (Feb 10, 2007)

great chapters 69 was great a lot of info given and it all makes sence perfectly


----------



## Itachi77 (Feb 10, 2007)

68 was shorter then the others but still pretty good! Now I'm wating for 69!


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks  glad you like it


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's chapter 69 and 70 for plus readers, and I'll give out the password to some people today who have been helpin me out 

Chapter 69:


*Spoiler*: __ 



                     Chapter 69



?Then I assume Gai was the one to tell you how?? Naruto asked. Isamu nodded, ?He said I was the last of a great race, my dad was turned over to Konoha right before the war. My parents never told me this in fear I might take the same path my dad?s people did. Gai told me because I am the legacy of the Kage in Tonbogakure. My dad was sent here as a kid. His dad my grandpa fought in the war because he was the Kage. Though he died, my dad was supposed to be passed down with his powers, to continue the clan. My dad never got the powers. The clans hope was diminished as it was wiped out two days after when we were still weak. Gai taught me some Genjutsu and he told me I was exceptional at it. He then asked me about my parents. The rest of the month we worked on bringing out the Heeyeagan.?

Naruto soaked it all in. ?Your grandfather carried the inheritance to the 3rd ring didn?t he. I remember that war. Kakashi sensei fought in it. Your great grandfather was the closest anyone ever got to the third ring,? Naruto noted remembering what Gai and Kakashi had said.

Isamu looked down at the ground. ?Everyone is acting like this is bad,? Isamu commented finally. Naruto put his hand on Isamu?s head. ?What you have makes you special,? Naruto pointed to himself. ?I have a demon inside of me that destroyed half our village. My father had to sacrifice himself to save the village from it. Everyone has something that makes them special. It?s what you do with that something that makes you who you are and who you will become.?

Isamu looked up smiling, ?Thanks,? he replied. ?I?m going to grab some ramen before I head out to the meeting, want to join me?? he asked Isamu. Isamu laughed. ?Sure,? he replied.

They walked over to the ramen shop and ordered. ?It?s good to see you Naruto,? the waiter said. ?You too,? Naruto replied. The ramen was served and they slurped theirs up. ?Mmm,? Naruto murmured, patting his stomach.

?Well it?s almost time for the meeting, shall we go?? Naruto asked. Isamu nodded, ?Yea let?s go.?

They made their way down to the Hokage?s office. A large square table was set up in a large room. Gai, Kakashi, Yamato, Ichio and Sumiko were already there; along with other Konoha Jounin; Takeo and Noboru were also there.

?It seems like this is a large meeting,? Naruto noted. ?Isamu, you can go sit over by Ichio and Sumiko. I have to go sit up at the head of the table.? Tsunade sat down at the table. ?Alright let?s this done,? she started.

?We have a very important matter at hand,? she started seriously. ?The Akatsuki are back.? Murmurs went around the table. ?Now I know this may seem weird since all the Bijuu are locked up permanently, but they are after something else. That something else we don?t know yet,? Tsunade said.

Naruto cut in, ?On top of that, they are strong. I fought the leader, it?s no picnic.? Tsunade nodded, ?Before anything we need to find out what they?re up to. We are sending out the ninja we think are most capable of completing this task quickly and silently. We don?t want to start any war and we don?t want anyone dead.?

Naruto agreed, ?You have all been chosen, we need quick answers. Gai, Yamato, and Kakashi, thank you for volunteering, especially you, Kakashi. You will head over to Sunagakure. Lee, you and your team will take Amegakure. Aoba, Genma, and Raido, I want you in Iwagakure. He finished giving the rest of them orders, along with handing out scrolls. As for my team and I, we are going to look for more then just Akatsuki, we?re going to Huagakure.?

Tsunade leaned over, ?Then it?s bad enough we need ?them? back?? Naruto nodded, ?It?s time team 7 got back together!!!?


----------



## fattbuu (Feb 10, 2007)

nice chapter! 70 is good, keep it up


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 10, 2007)

Sakumo, you're leaving us in a suspense....  need more of this story......


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 10, 2007)

Can't wait for the next.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## saskueisabadazz (Feb 10, 2007)

dude ur fuckn fan fic rocks and im only on chapter 7 lol  but atleast i dont have to w8 for the chapters to come out yet lol well all i got to say is u r like a god to me lol


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 11, 2007)

saskueisabadazz said:


> dude ur fuckn fan fic rocks and im only on chapter 7 lol  but atleast i dont have to w8 for the chapters to come out yet lol well all i got to say is u r like a god to me lol



thanks


----------



## saskueisabadazz (Feb 11, 2007)

hey did u get my last message


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Feb 11, 2007)

i can't believe i ran through all your's chapters! * rep* took me about 5 hours to read through it. Very nice but i like to comment on your's chapter 68 a little, if you don't mind. The part where naruto said to tsunade about "Ichio to beat the heck out the other dude" i think it kinda unfair to other dude because naruto is the 7th hokage and he should not be chosen his side with his student over other Konoha shinobi.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 11, 2007)

ohhhh team 7 back come on with the next one


----------



## seijiro03 (Feb 11, 2007)

Not bad man, not bad.  I'm a very avid reader and you have caught my attention.  The last chapter i just read was 69.  It took me about 30 minutes to read from chapter 1 to there, but it was worth the reading.  You have done a very good job on explaining different things, but i would like to point some typos out.  In the second part of the chuunin exam, you have Naruto saying The scrolls in a demeaning voice where you meant for Ichio to say it.  

I'm not gonna say any more.  I'm tired and i want to go to sleep now, but my girlfriend won't let me...  I guess i will have to have some fun and then go to bed.  *sigh*


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 11, 2007)

thank you...Have fun


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 11, 2007)

can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 11, 2007)

well done!!!! can't wait for the next 1 whens it out btw?!?!?!


----------



## Itachi77 (Feb 11, 2007)

Great Chapter!Can't wait for 70


----------



## seijiro03 (Feb 11, 2007)

Itachi77 said:


> Great Chapter!Can't wait for 70



Me either.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks  next chapter will be out tomorrow


----------



## Itachi77 (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, chapter 70 was great!


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 11, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Feb 11, 2007)

NICE, good job on transitioning from chuunin exams to akatsuki in an interesting way-perhaps Isamu will activate his abilities a bit further if he fights an akatsuki member? lol, neway, gj on the fic


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 11, 2007)

gotta love this ff


----------



## resengankakashi (Feb 12, 2007)

good chapter sakumo! can't wait for the next


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 12, 2007)

are you updating tday ?!?!


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep, here's chapter 70 

Chapter 70:


*Spoiler*: __ 



                     Chapter 70



Takeo was sitting right next to Naruto. ?You?re going to get my dad, aren?t you?? he asked. Naruto nodded, ?I am sorry I can?t bring you with me, I assure you will see him when we get back.?

Naruto stood up from his spot, ?Now let?s go.? There was bustling and everyone piled out the door until it was just Team 10 and Tsunade. ?If anyone shows up here, I?ll be back in a flash,? he reassured Tsunade, who was still a little too weak to fight.

Team 10 walked out the door. ?Why Huagakure?? Ichio asked, ?Wasn?t it just started seven or eight years ago?? Naruto chuckled, ?Yes it was, but there are some people there that might aid us if needed. That is why we need to talk to them. There is also no doubly Akatsuki in there. They are after the best, and that is where they reside.?

?I assume you are ready?? Naruto asked. ?You all learned a lot over the bit we had off, it will be fun working together again,? he said smiling. Naruto lead them off jumping into the trees.

They headed northeast for a couple hours before Naruto stopped them. ?There it is,? he said pointing ahead of them. A large clearing in the trees revealed a small city. ?Huagakure,? Naruto said jumping off the tree and walking forward.

Ichio, Isamu, and Sumiko followed Naruto. The village was small but its buildings were big, some still being constructed. A large building loomed ahead.

Naruto lead the way walking up the steps and through a large glass door. A red carpet was lied down all the way to the second door. ?They live in style here,? Ichio joked. They opened the second door and walked up a flight of steps to their left.

They walked through too hallways and Naruto stopped. He turned around to make sure everyone was there after that maze. ?Alright let?s go in,? Naruto commented.

The glass door dazzled in the light as it swung open. Naruto walked through door and into a large room with a window at the back. A chair was turned around facing out the window.

?It?s a nice day today isn?t it, Naruto?? A voice asked from behind the chair. The chair swung around to reveal Sasuke. ?It?s been a while,? Naruto said outstretching his arm. ?Too long indeed,? Sasuke returned, shaking Naruto hand.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 12, 2007)

Sakumo, great chapter.  Can't wait until we find out what Akatsuki is planning.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## seijiro03 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not bad.  I only see 2 typos, but they are miniscule.  

There is also no doubly Akatsuki in there
and 
“Too long indeed,” Sasuke returned, shaking Naruto hand.

Should be 

There is also no doubt Akatsuki is there.
or explain what you were trying to get at there, cuz i may have your intentions backwards.  
and 
"Too long indeed," Sasuke returned, shaking Naruto's hand.


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Feb 13, 2007)

nice, can't wait for the next one!!


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 13, 2007)

great chapter do you update 1 per day or 1 every other day?


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 13, 2007)

everyother day, unless I mess up somehow


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 13, 2007)

oh kk lol so your updateing tomorrow den


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 13, 2007)

nice chapter


----------



## mariobro (Feb 13, 2007)

Bring back some of the other rookie nine!

I think Kakashi, Yamato and Gai may be too old, they should be taking it easy from now on. You already mentioned Kiba, you should bring back the rest of the Rookie Nine to help out. I would love to see the genin teams of Shikamaru, Chouji, Hinata, Shino, Kiba, Ten ten maybe, and the others!

I think you already had Neji and lee's team in the chunnin exams right?

But anyways its a great story!


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Feb 13, 2007)

I have been gone to long.  
As always this is great.  

Sorry I haven't commented recently I was trying not to get Ideas from your ff


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 13, 2007)

does any1 on  ong really good here have a link to a really ff


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 13, 2007)

No prob, and thanks  Yep next chapter will be out tomorrow


----------



## soniclinx (Feb 14, 2007)

no i just started reading it yesterday from the beggining and im alreaddy stuck at a real good part tell me its comin 2 day


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 14, 2007)

are you updating tonight


----------



## mariobro (Feb 14, 2007)

Bring back the rookie nine!
Its an awsome story but i'd like to see how the other rookie nine are doing. (That includes team Gai, so Rookie 12)


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't update in so long I had to write my manga into american version.. THis is hard trying ot describe the actions they are doing...


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey the website editor isn't working right now, sorry I'll make sure to update it as soon as possible...Heres chapter 71...

Chapter 71:


*Spoiler*: __ 



                    Chapter 71



?Let me guess, you need help?? Sasuke guessed turning around and looking back out the window, still standing. Naruto joined him looking out the window. Naruto didn?t say anything.

?Enjoying your position as Hokage?? Sasuke asked again. Naruto still said nothing. ?Sasuke,? Naruto started. ?It?s time you came home for a while. After you made this city you haven?t come home in years.?

Sasuke just merely shrugged his shoulders. ?I became strong because I was alone in my childhood; I want my son to be the same.? ?He needs to see his dad,? Naruto intervened. Sasuke nodded, ?I know, why else have you come??

?You know as well as I do why,? Naruto returned. ?The Akatsuki?? Sasuke asked. ?Yes,? Naruto replied. ?Do you know anything about what their planning?? Sasuke thought for a moment. ?I?ve thought about it, and I have my ideas.?

?Then come back to Konoha for now. See your son, fight along side me like we used to.? Naruto said turning to Sasuke. The dimly lit room made them look like ghosts. ?I cannot abandon my town at this time,? Sasuke said.

?Right now, more then just your town needs you. If you go with us you will be helping your people by protecting them.? Naruto said sternly. Sasuke thought for a moment. ?Then I assume you want Sakura also?? Naruto nodded turning back around.

?Very well, I will come.? Naruto?s heart lightened at these words. ?I shall get Sakura,? Sasuke said also turning around. Sasuke disappeared into the darkness. Naruto turned to his team. ?Follow me.?

They walked out the door into the dark night. Sasuke was already standing outside. ?Sakura is on her way.? Naruto nodded to show his appreciation. Sakura arrived 10 minutes later giving Naruto a huge hug.

?It?s been too long,? she cried hugging him again. ?It?s very peaceful at night here,? Sasuke noted. Naruto agreed, ?There aren?t really any kids to be up. I?m just glad you decided to come.? Naruto said turning to Sasuke and Sakura.

?Whatever their planning won?t be a tea party that is for sure. We need all the experience we can get.? Naruto turned to Sasuke. ?Now what did you think they?re planning??


----------



## soniclinx (Feb 15, 2007)

awesome how do you think of these great stories man i cant wait for the next to come out bring out 72 now


----------



## resengankakashi (Feb 16, 2007)

sweet chapter


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm really busy right now tennis is getting hectic with the season starting up and all that stuff. I am actually going to take a break from writing for a while  I'm really sorry I have to leave you hanging like this, but I promise when things start to simmer down I will be back to writing. Again I'm really sorry, but life does come before writing  I will most likely check this once every day or too but not enough to write much if you have questions just ask. I should be back to writing in a month.


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 17, 2007)

Aren't you like 30 chapters ahead? you can still release them ^_^


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 17, 2007)

*pulls out katana and soul reaver* alright boys GET HIM!!!*millions of kage bunshins are running after you*UPDATE BY NEXT YEAR OR DIE!!!


----------



## molten (Feb 17, 2007)

Well. I don't know about you guys. But overall. Fanfics are starting to slow down on their updates huh.


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Feb 17, 2007)

Tennis>Naruto forums for me too.  Anyway, you playing in any tourneys that would show on tv-such as a Masters or French?  I don't think you'd be wasting time on forums like these if you were good enough to play in french-no offense.  Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 17, 2007)

Anbu Squad 7 Leader said:


> Tennis>Naruto forums for me too.  Anyway, you playing in any tourneys that would show on tv-such as a Masters or French?  I don't think you'd be wasting time on forums like these if you were good enough to play in french-no offense.  Anyway, good luck!


 He plays in the Olympics watch it next time, I kid you not!


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Feb 17, 2007)

Really? That's so cool.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 17, 2007)

good luk in your tennis can't wait for the next updaate love your fanfic


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 17, 2007)

I actually am playing in the french Anbu.... I'm glad to say I get about 10 minutes of computer time each day right now so I can stop in a say hi maybe get a new chapter out but I don't have the time to update the site  For all you tennis fans out there, I don't want to disclose who I am or I will be getting PMs like crazy lol....I am training like mad for the clay court season, which is why I havn't ha much time on the computer. I got a clay court set up in my yard and I've been training like crazy....Again sorry. I might have enough time tomorrow to post a chapter quick... I hope (Sorry for any spelling mistakes in this I didn't get the time to check over it before I post it lol)


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 17, 2007)

i wish i was that good at a sport lol o well can c y u wudnt tell any1 though lol hope you do good in the torney cnt w8 for the next chapter


----------



## Itachi77 (Feb 17, 2007)

Dang,that sucks. Oh well, have fun with tennis!


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 18, 2007)

I have time to post a update! sadly I don't have time to update the website...Enjoy....Tell me what you think!

Chapter 72:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 72

Naruto looked over at Sasuke. ?He really never has been the same, always dark, shady. Doesn?t talk much, not since Orochimaru was that close."

?I?m sure you?ve heard of the Legendary Jutsu,? Sasuke started. ?There is 6 parts to this ?Godly? jutsu. It is said there is a part for every element of chakra. Fire, wind, lightning, earth, water.?

?But there?s 6 parts not 5,? Naruto cut in. ?Is there supposed to be a 6th chakra affinity?? Sasuke nodded, ?Yes, so the legend goes.? ?Do we have the location of any,? Naruto asked almost immediately. 

?No,? Sasuke returned, ?not as of the moment.? Sakura had been quiet most of the time. Naruto turned to her, ?What do you think?? he asked. She thought for a moment clearly soaking in all that she had heard.

?I think Sasuke is right,? she said simply. ?Then what we must do is keep the Akatsuki away from the items.? Sasuke chuckled, ?Sure the Akatsuki are strong, but the items are guarded by the most rigorous obstacles. Legend says the nine tailed fox made a clone of himself before he was sealed. That ?nine tails? is said to guard an item.?

?I have no doubt the leader has put this into thought,? Naruto remarked. ?Indeed, we will surely need the three of us together again. Especially if they have a head start on us,? Sasuke said.

The trees cleared as they entered back into Konoha. ?Home sweet home,? Sasuke joked. Sakura on the other hand looked extremely pleased she was back. Team 10 and company jumped from the trees onto the trail into the city.

Naruto pointed towards a small opening where you could see his house through it. ?There?s my house go ahead and make yourself at home,? he said to Sakura. ?Sasuke, Tsunade would like to speak with you first.?

?I should have guessed,? Sasuke said exasperatedly. Naruto lead him up the stairs to Tsunade?s office Ichio Isamu and Sumiko were still with them. Naruto knocked on Tsunade?s door.

The door creaked open a bit. A dull light shimmered out the opening as Naruto peaked inside.


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Feb 18, 2007)

Dang.  Good luck in the French!  Maybe i'll be watching you o.O


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Feb 19, 2007)

Sakumo:  Great updates, it is sooooooooo COOL that team 7 is back together again.  Are they any match for the Akatsuki?  What happens next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 19, 2007)

very good update

and good luck for your tennis matches


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 19, 2007)

AWW :'( im so sad that i wont be able to read this as often but GOOD LUCK IN THE FRENCH


----------



## YondaimeUzumaki (Feb 21, 2007)

Guys I read all the episodes in a couple of hours now and the fanfic is...AMAZING !! I love it. Can't wait till the next episode will be released  Great work mate


----------



## soniclinx (Feb 22, 2007)

yea i hope u do well come back with good stories


----------



## vcb04 (Feb 24, 2007)

nice ff, I just started reading and just finished now (its like 6am). props; eh....did you ever say who the 6th was? if not is there any mention to that soon?


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, my laptop power adapter died so I don't have any of my new chapters, so maybe tomorrow I can post a new one, and start posting them frequently again.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Feb 26, 2007)

ive just read the first 9 chaps, and im glad that i tried this fc, but i fear you are making them too similiar to team 7, with the weasel demon, the katon gougakyou no jutsu and much more (katon gougakyou no jutsu can only be used by uchihas you know) but so far so good


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, sorry it's been so long. Here is the next chapter, 73. I think I will start posting regularly again, and the website if I have time. So tell me what you think!

Chapter 73:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 73

Tsunade was sitting behind her desk and stood up when Naruto entered. She saw Sasuke and walked casually over to him. She stared him down for a second before a sly smirk crossed her face.

?Somehow I knew you would come,? she laughed, walking back to her chair. The fireplace was crackling. Sasuke broke the silence, ?I assume you would like me here for a while??

?Until we can fix this, yes,? she returned. ?I know it is asking a lot,? Tsunade cut off Sasuke. ?This could escalade, and we can?t have that.? ?I understand,? Sasuke said, getting annoyed. 

?Right now our first priority is to figure out what is going on,? Sasuke said. ?Let?s keep our differences aside right now.? Tsunade turned around almost sighing. Naruto was keeping quiet, letting them work this out on their own. 
There was silence for a minute or so, Tsunade was still facing the window. ?Alright, get out of here you two,? she said finally. ?You need a lot of sleep, tomorrow we?re going to make our move.?

Sasuke nodded, ?Right.? Naruto opened the door to show Sasuke out. The door shut after Sasuke and Naruto was alone with Tsunade. ?Still hard feelings after all he has done to reclaim himself?? Naruto asked. Tsunade didn?t turn around, ?It was too close.?

Naruto walked out the door. Sasuke and the rest of team 10 were waiting outside. They walked down the steps and out into the night. ?Ichio, Isamu, Sumiko, meet me here tomorrow say 11?? Naruto asked. They agreed and set off to their homes. 

?You?re unusually quiet,? Sasuke joked. Naruto smiled, ?It?s just been a long time Sasuke.?

- (Night passes)

Ichio and Isamu were waiting on the steps to the Hokage?s office. ?Man, are we early? No one is here yet,? Isamu pointed out. ?Yea, it?s already half passed,? Ichio agreed. Ichio poked a stick at the ground. ?This is boring,? he said. 

A smile crossed Isamu?s face. ?I have an idea,? Isamu whispered. ?Hey guys, sorry I?m late,? Sumiko?s voice came from around the corner. ?I hope you weren?t planning anything without me,? she joked.

Isamu laughed. ?Get over here Sumiko, you can help also. Here the plan. We will transform into ghosts, and monsters, then hide. When they finally do come we can scare the crap out of them.?

Sumiko and Ichio started to laugh. ?Shh,? Isamu said, ?okay let?s go.? ?Transform,? they whispered together.


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 4, 2007)

Can't wait for what happens next. I was getting scared at the fact your fic was not on the first page of fan fiction. I was like omg he must have died in France.


----------



## resengankakashi (Mar 4, 2007)

Wahoo, your back, great chapters! Looking forward to more. btw how did you do at your tourny?


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 4, 2007)

I did well! thanks for asking. Hi pug, I am alright lol, and thanks.


----------



## fattbuu (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad to see your back! good chapter too!


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks ....It seems the site is down. That web host isn't very reliable  ohh well


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm glad that you are back and I hope you won a few matches at the tourny.

nice update and I hope to read more soon


----------



## seijiro03 (Mar 4, 2007)

I swear, don't you dare do what Brant Kogasu did.  He left right in the middle of a great story.  I mean RIGHT in the middle of it.


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, I won quite a few , I won't leave, I just have to take breaks every once in a while.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sakumo:  Great update, I hope that Tsunade and Sasuke can eventually patch things up.  What happens next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 5, 2007)

nice glad you back


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's the next chapter hope you enjoy.... 



*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 74

They hid off around the corner. “Now we just wait,” Isamu giggled. “You guys weren’t planning to scare us were you?” Naruto’s voice came from behind them. The transforms poofed, “No, no, no, of course not sensei,” Isamu returned quickly. 

‘I’m sure not,” Naruto started. Three monsters jumped from the top of the building down onto Sasuke and Naruto’s heads. “AHH SHIT,” Naruto screamed brushing the thing off him. Ichio’s clones of Isamu and Sumiko poofed away, along with the transforms of the three.

Isamu, Ichio and Sumiko were dieing of laughter. “Very funny,” Naruto said his heart still racing. Sasuke and Sakura were staring in stupidity. “Alright enough with the games,” Naruto laughed. “We have to see our mission.”

Naruto and Sasuke lead them up the stairs. Sakura was talking to Sumiko. They walked up the steps to Tsunade’s office. The door creaked as it always does when they walked in. “So it seems team 17 is here,” Tsunade joked. 

Naruto chuckled, “Has anyone made it back yet?” Naruto asked referring to the other teams sent out. “Not yet,” Tsunade responded. Naruto put his hands in his pockets. “I figured. This isn’t exactly a stroll in the park, what we need to do is lure them out.” Tsunade looked confused. “Sasuke has a theory; that just might turn out to be true,” Naruto said. 

Sasuke filled Tsunade in on his hypothesis. Tsunade nodded, “I’ve heard of this before. Chances are they could already have a piece. Naruto, lead your team to Wahongakure. It is deserted, but there is no doubt if Sasuke is right; they will have a team there.” Naruto nodded, “Alright.” 

They walked out the door and down the steps. “Where is Wahongakure?” Ichio asked, looking a little confused. “It’s beneath our feet,” Naruto chuckled. “Now I’m really confused,” Ichio noted.

“Wahongakure is an ancient city,” Sakura explained. “Many years ago there was peace among the ninja. They all lived in a city together. Years passed and the ninja got hostel, and they split up. The city was abandoned, except a few. How it got underground is unknown, but we do know there is only one way to get there.”

“And how is that?” Ichio inquired. “Start digging,” Naruto joked. Sakura laughed. “No, there is only one way and it’s through Iwagakure.” Naruto agreed, “Yup, I’ve been there once before it’s kind of eerie. Like something is always watching you. People say it’s the ghosts of all the old ninja who once lived in peace there.” 

They jumped off into some trees near by.


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice chapters.  And I think i know who you are!  I'll pm you to be sure.  Don't worry, if im right, i won't tell anyone.


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## soniclinx (Mar 6, 2007)

incredible good to see  you have done it again glad to hear you kicked butt at your tournament


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 6, 2007)

soniclinx said:


> incredible good to see  you have done it again glad to hear you kicked butt at your tournament



 thanks, now I just need to find the time to write the chapters.


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Mar 6, 2007)

nice update


----------



## Eternal Genin (Mar 6, 2007)

awesome Fanfic!!!!


but i have one question you mentioned that the Kyuubi protect a part of "this Jutsu" but why would he do this??he is a demon he isn't interested in human business. Or is this Jutsu that strong that he doesn't want anyone to obtain that??? i wanna know 

Your Fanfic has changed my way of writing a bit. my english is not good as yours but i improved just because i want to write a fanfic that is so well acknowledged by everyone in this Comunity. just wait for it.

I hope your Fanfic woun't end ever XD


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice Job Sakumo


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 6, 2007)

Eternal Genin said:


> awesome Fanfic!!!!
> 
> 
> but i have one question you mentioned that the Kyuubi protect a part of "this Jutsu" but why would he do this??he is a demon he isn't interested in human business. Or is this Jutsu that strong that he doesn't want anyone to obtain that??? i wanna know
> ...



Thanks , it's because of how strong the jutsu is. It's strong enough to take down the Kyuubi easily.


----------



## Eternal Genin (Mar 7, 2007)

Sakumo said:


> Thanks , it's because of how strong the jutsu is. It's strong enough to take down the Kyuubi easily.



wow i can't wait to read that


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 8, 2007)

nce chapter wonder whats happening next


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sakumo:  Great update, it was really funny when Naruto got scared, LOL.  I hope we get more of the story of Wahongakure.  What happens next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 8, 2007)

NinjaStrike77 said:


> Sakumo:  Great update, it was really funny when Naruto got scared, LOL.  I hope we get more of the story of Wahongakure.  What happens next?
> 
> NinjaStrike77



Thanks, I'm glad someone found it funny lol


----------



## resengankakashi (Mar 9, 2007)

great chapter! hope you update soon we understand that your busy though


----------



## Eternal Genin (Mar 11, 2007)

Can't wait for the next chapter...but i know it takes time to write so ill be patient ^^


----------



## fattbuu (Mar 11, 2007)

Good update i hope he next one is soon!


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been posting! I've been at Indian Wells playing. Well heres the next chapter. Hope you like it 

Chapter 75:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 75
- (One day passes)

They arrived at Iwagakure at the dead of night. “So how are we supposed to get in?” Ichio asked still confused to how everything worked. “You see,” Sakura started. “Iwagakure’s residents are famous for earth affinity chakra. Their Kage knows a secret jutsu that only two people know. He and our good buddy Naruto, this jutsu opens a cavern back underground into Wahongakure.”

‘Oh,” Ichio replied still confused. Sasuke looked to Naruto, “We should wait to get permission to go. The last thing we want is a dispute.” “Right,” Naruto agreed. “I doubt Hisao will be up right now, so we’ll spend the night here.” 

“Who’s Hisao?” Sumiko asked. “He’s the Tsuchikage,” Sakura answered. Naruto nodded. “He’s Naruto friend,” Sasuke mocked. Naruto just laughed. 

- (Night passes)

The sun rose early. “Hey guys,” Naruto muttered groggily. Most of them were already up. It was just Sakura and Naruto still asleep. Naruto stood up and helped up Sakura. They stretched and rolled up their blankets.

“You lead the way,” Sasuke said out stretching his hands. “Alright,” Naruto muttered still sleepy. They walked out into the open; the town was a small bit bigger then Konoha. The Kage had a large palace in the center of the town. 

There were large stone steps leading to the palace which stood much above all the other buildings. They walked up the stone steps and through the large wooden door. A cool breeze met them as they walked in al the way.

Naruto pointed left to show which way Tsuchikage’s office was. A large passage led them to a double-door room. Naruto nodded to tell them this is it. He knocked and waited for a reply. 

“Come in,” a scruffy voice said. They walked in. Hisao looked up and immediately took off his glasses. “Naruto!?” he said welcoming them in and pointing to some chairs. “How have you been?” Naruto asked. 

“I’ve been pretty good, thanks to you,” he winked. “What does he mean with out your help?” Sumiko whispered to Sakura, who seemed to be getting along rather well. “Naruto helped Iwagakure out in a war they were in. With out his help they would have lost the war,” Sakura explained.

“What brings you here?” Hisao asked walking over to Naruto. “Well this may seem a bit odd, but I would like access to Wahon,” Naruto said. Hisao looked a little confused. “Surely, but if I may ask why?”


----------



## resengankakashi (Mar 11, 2007)

Good update  i hope the next one comes soon!


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Mar 12, 2007)

Keep up the good work Sakumo


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, unfortunately the sites host went down and lost all our information! So if I ever have the time again i can get that back up, but I don't think I ever will


----------



## soniclinx (Mar 13, 2007)

sorry to hear about the site and i just have to say that this was one of the best chapters i have read so far


----------



## Tke6191 (Mar 13, 2007)

wait so now more chapters


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks guys  I'll post the next chapter tomorrow probably. Don't have time today.


----------



## Uchiha-Balu (Mar 14, 2007)

Woah, just read through all of this and it's amazing. i just want to hear how Sasuke had Takeo now!

Anyway glad to hear you play professionally, good luck with your career and all that.


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks , here's the next chapter.

Chapter 76:


*Spoiler*: __ 



					Chapter 76

Naruto explained the whole situation. ?It sounds like you could use some help, mind if I come along?? Naruto nodded, ?Sounds good we might need the help.? Sasuke cleared his throat to show they didn?t have time to waste. 

Naruto turned to Sasuke and gave him a nod. Hisao grabbed his Kage hat which was beside his desk. He raised his arms to the door, ?Shall we?? 

They walked out the large doors and back into the hall. Naruto was walking beside Hisao. ?You know you had my approval to enter the city,? Hisao said. Naruto shrugged, ?Didn?t want to get into any trouble.?

?Always the polite one,? Hisao laughed. Sunlight poured out from the door to outside as it was opened. They walked down the stone steps. ?After you,? Hisao said. Naruto nodded.

He made some hand seals then put both hands to the ground and yelled, ?Open!? The ground started to shake. The stairs leading up to palace opened to reveal a tunnel. They walked inside Ichio and Isamu looked quite impressed. Sumiko was too busy talking with Sakura.

The stairs closed behind them and they were in complete darkness for a couple seconds until Sasuke lit a torch. He touched the sides walls and they lit up in flame; running all the way down the tunnel. 

The group continued to walk down the tunnel. Sasuke walked over to Naruto, ?This is going to take forever walking.? Naruto put his hands in his pockets. ?I guess,? he replied. ?We are on a schedule if you don?t remember,? Sasuke said getting a little bit annoyed with Naruto.

?Actually Sasuke, what we are looking for is right here,? Naruto said coolly looking at Hisao. ?Isn?t that right, Hisao?? Sakura talked to Naruto for the first time in a while. ?What Sasuke like you didn?t notice it,? she mocked.

?Then you aren?t as dumb as your reputation lives you up to,? Hisao sneered. Naruto was still calm. ?Actually, I recognized you weren?t Hisao the moment I walked into the room. You smelt of shit. Hisao showered regularly, unlike you. I guess there are no showers in the Akatsuki headquarters.?

There was a poof and a tall guy with a deep voice appeared. He had striped pants on. He didn?t have any weapons to speak of. ?It seems now I am out numbered, maybe not my best choice,? He said.
?So tell us who you are,? Naruto commanded.


----------



## fattbuu (Mar 15, 2007)

very nice chapter! more soon please


----------



## Uchiha-Balu (Mar 16, 2007)

Very good, I enjoyed that one.


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Nu_Shino (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, i just started reading this fan fic a couple of days ago...(read almost all the way through)...it is just GREAT!  One of, if not THE, greatest fics i've read!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Mar 21, 2007)

nice update and I have a question..... a tennis question.... How do I do a twist serve I can't make it spin.


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Nu_Shino ....To put spin on your serve, think about hitting the serve like brushing the ball on the right side. It's hard to explain in writing, easier in person.


----------



## Nu_Shino (Mar 22, 2007)

ok, so yah...i just finished all the chapters that are up...Really Really Really good fanfic.  I will be a regular reader!


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 23, 2007)

Nu_Shino said:


> ok, so yah...i just finished all the chapters that are up...Really Really Really good fanfic.  I will be a regular reader!



Thanks, I'm glad you like it


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Mar 23, 2007)

I hope you update soon Sakumo

I can't wait to read what happens next


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Mar 27, 2007)

great story just read whole thing


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 28, 2007)

Stevenuchiha said:


> great story just read whole thing



Thanks, glad you like it


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks I sorta have it down but I cant make it go as fast.


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 30, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> Thanks I sorta have it down but I cant make it go as fast.



Yup that's how it is. Flat serve will bomb much faster. Internal rotation is key in getting speed, I can hit up into the 140's on good days, it's key to have a strong core. But a spin serve is much harder to return then something bombing flat.


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Mar 30, 2007)

Whoa nice.  I can only hit up to 100 max.  To put spin on the serve, hold the  raquet like a knife (continental grip), and brush the ball with your raquet as high as it can go, faster you brush, faster it goes.  But i might explain wrong, im not that great.  I only play sectional tournaments.


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Mar 31, 2007)

whens the next update


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Mar 31, 2007)

go to Darkfireze.proboards46.com if you like naruto


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Mar 31, 2007)

Sakumo said:


> Yup that's how it is. Flat serve will bomb much faster. Internal rotation is key in getting speed, I can hit up into the 140's on good days, it's key to have a strong core. But a spin serve is much harder to return then something bombing flat.



Funny thing about it is that I am using a racket from when I was 6 which was really weird I gotta get a new one......


----------



## Sakumo (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks Stevenuchiha

Yea you might want a new racket lol. Well I might post a new chapter tomorrow. Thanks for posting y'all.


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 1, 2007)

here's the next chapter. tell me what you think 

Chapter 77:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 77

?I?m Zabuza. Naruto, you of all people should know that.? A tingle went up Naruto?s spine at the mention of that name. ?Then Kakashi didn?t manage to finish you off after all,? Naruto commented. 

?No far from it,? Zabuza noted coolly. ?My defeat inspired me to work harder. I became a better ninja then ever.? Naruto was standing cool as a cucumber; hands in his pockets. ?I assume you have more to your story then just that,? Naruto said.

Zabuza smirked, ?Well I did join the Akatsuki after my recovery.? ?You would like to know what the Akatsuki are up to, right?? Naruto nodded casually. ?I?m not supposed to tell but as we go back so far I?ll give you a little hint.?

?We?re after a jutsu so powerful, not even you can stop us, Naruto. Not even the nine tails its self can.? Zabuza said. ?You?re after the six parts aren?t you.? Sasuke stepped in before Naruto could respond. 

?Very good Sasuke,? Zabuza commented. ?I have already said too much it?s time for me to take my leave.?

Naruto looked in Sasuke?s direction and nodded. *Zip* Naruto and Sasuke disappeared and reappeared around the back side of Zabuza; kunai?s at his throat. ?Not just yet,? Sasuke said. ?We aren?t done just yet,? Naruto agreed.

Zabuza looked around himself. ?It seems as though I have no choice,? He conceded. ?How many pieces do you have as of now?? Naruto asked before Sasuke could. Zabuza smirked, ?We?re working on the first one. That is the last of the information you get to know. If you continue to hold me here I will have no choice but to fight.?

Naruto shrugged, ?Not like you can do much against the three of us not to mention my team.? Zabuza smirked again, ?Is that so?? Sasuke?s sharingan were activated. ?Hidden mist jutsu,? Zabuza yelled. A warm mist surrounded them in the tunnel; the walls still ablaze. 

?Too easy,? Naruto thought. Naruto heard a voice behind him. ?It?s too late he?s gone,? Sasuke said; his sharingan able to see through the mist. The mist cleared to reveal team 10 and 7. ?Well that got us somewhere,? Naruto commented.

Sasuke nodded, ?We now know what they?re doing. We need to get back to Tsunade.? Naruto and Sasuke lead the way back up the passageway. Sakura was again talking to Sumiko. ?Why don?t you fight as much like Naruto and Sasuke do?? She asked.

Sakura smiled, ?Well they?re more combat ninja, where I?m a medical ninja. My taijutsu and ninjutsu skills are only a Jounin?s rank. My specialty is to heal people who have been hurt,? Sakura explained.

?Ohh, that?s cool!? Sumiko exclaimed. Sakura nodded. Bright light streamed form he opening as Naruto muttered the jutsu.


----------



## Neco (Apr 2, 2007)

Great chapter, read it all tonight.  You might want to fix chapter 40.

A day later Yamato, Naruto, Gai, Isamu, Ichio and Sumiko were standing in a circle ready to depart to start training. ?Isamu this is Gai and Sumiko this is Yamato? Naruto explained showing them their new sensei. ?Thanks a lot Yamato and Gai this means a lot to me I want them to be in their top physical form, and you can do that,? Naruto thanked them and they started to walk for the door. ?Do your best? Naruto called after Isamu and *Ichio*. ?We will,? they called back walking out the door.


Ichio didn't stay and train with them so he called after Isamu and Sumiko.

10/10 fanfic *reps*


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 3, 2007)

TaeKwonDo825 said:


> Great chapter, read it all tonight.  You might want to fix chapter 40.
> 
> A day later Yamato, Naruto, Gai, Isamu, Ichio and Sumiko were standing in a circle ready to depart to start training. ?Isamu this is Gai and Sumiko this is Yamato? Naruto explained showing them their new sensei. ?Thanks a lot Yamato and Gai this means a lot to me I want them to be in their top physical form, and you can do that,? Naruto thanked them and they started to walk for the door. ?Do your best? Naruto called after Isamu and *Ichio*. ?We will,? they called back walking out the door.
> 
> ...



Thanks I appreciate it.

I'm gonna try to get a new website up but just a simple one so the new readers can read it easier.


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 3, 2007)

Alright I made a new website. It is totally bland and way worse then the other, but at least it will be easier for other's to read the old chapters now 

New website is: _here_

If I find more time, I will try to make it more shiny, but for now enjoy being able to read the older chapters easier.


----------



## soniclinx (Apr 5, 2007)

i like the whole zabuza come back thing but a little fight scene would have made it even better


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 5, 2007)

soniclinx said:


> i like the whole zabuza come back thing but a little fight scene would have made it even better



In all due time


----------



## Eureka (Apr 5, 2007)

It's going pretty well, but I think you should make the chapters quite a bit longer...

I checked, and on average, each chapter is 456.779220779221 words long... Try doubeling the chapter length's.


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 5, 2007)

Eureka said:


> It's going pretty well, but I think you should make the chapters quite a bit longer...
> 
> I checked, and on average, each chapter is 456.779220779221 words long... Try doubeling the chapter length's.



thanks  I would but I don't have much time with tennis and all  Thanks for checking in. How's your fan fic going? Having fun writing it?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 5, 2007)

My little story will be up. Tell me if you want to read just some of it and help me... NOTE: I can sorta see it in my head.. Inspiration from Cirque Du Freak( A MUST READ SERIES)..


----------



## Eureka (Apr 5, 2007)

> How's your fan fic going? Having fun writing it?



Yes, basically.   I got an update out pretty quickly, since I'm on holiday now, but I'tll probably be a bit longer until the the the next chapter comes... 

Glad to see how well this fic is coming along. Good luck with the rest of it, and you're tennis as well


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 6, 2007)

looks good Uchihasasuke I'll give it a read when it comes out. 

I'm glad your liking writing it  I find it harder to find time to write chapters now, but I am still 30 chapters ahead . Thanks, best of luck for yours too.


----------



## resengankakashi (Apr 6, 2007)

wow I haven't visited this site in a long time. Good chapters sakumo. Keep it up, glad to see your still writing. and good job getting up the site again. I'm sure it will help alot of people


----------



## fattbuu (Apr 7, 2007)

keep it coming man, hope the next one is up soon!


----------



## Tke6191 (Apr 7, 2007)

yo this Fanfic is The best i think i've ever read


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 7, 2007)

Well I'll PM you some of it. I am writing it all down in my lil journal.


----------



## Kakashi_The_Copy_Ninja (Apr 8, 2007)

I just started reading this, and its amazing so far.... I really enjoy reading the chapters and the whole story is just tooo good!!.... Good job doing this, and althought im not even that far, and have lots more to go, i just cant wait already... great fan fic.


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks guys I'm really glad you like it. Here's the next chapter, and happy easter!

Chapter 78:


*Spoiler*: __ 



						Chapter 78



They walked out into the light to be met by Kakashi. ?Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, we need you immediately, about 4 Akatsuki attacked us,? Kakashi said hurriedly. ?Four of them at one time!?? Naruto yelled. 

?Yes,? Kakashi replied. ?On top of that their stronger then the old ones. Gai and I are having a hard time just fending off two.? ?What are the other two doing?? Naruto asked immediately. ?They?re looking for their first piece. I assume you found out what they are after,? Kakashi asked.

Naruto nodded, ?Sumiko, Isamu, and Ichio, at the moment this level of fight is over your heads. I don?t want you hurt. Go back to Konoha and wait for us to get back.?

They nodded. Naruto and the others disappeared in a flash and a bolt of lightning trailed where they used to be. Ichio Isamu and Sumiko were left alone. ?Well that was interesting,? Ichio laughed. 

?That Akatsuki didn?t seem all that strong,? Isamu commented. ?I could see through his mist jutsu.? Sumiko nodded, ?I think we all could, it was how fast he moved after he put the mist up. He was untraceable, but then so was Naruto placing that tag on his back.? Isamu smirked, ?He wanted him to escape so Naruto could get into the Akatsuki head quarters.?

?Naruto moved so fast I could only see him flinch. He moved around him and back so fast,? Isamu noted. Sumiko agreed, ?I barely saw him flinch also, at first I just thought he twitched. Then I saw the tag on his back.? 

Ichio had been quiet. ?What?s wrong Ichio, you seem quiet,? Sumiko asked as they started strolling toward Konoha. ?It?s nothing,? Ichio replied quickly. Sumiko shrugged. They walked on for about tem more minutes and Ichio was still quiet.

 ?Have you not noticed?? Ichio asked. Isamu froze in his tracks. ?Stop, don?t go any further, look a trip line,? Isamu noticed. The all froze then carefully walked over the line. ?What haven?t we noticed?? Sumiko asked.

?The person following us,? Ichio said spinning around 90 degrees towards the trees.


----------



## Neco (Apr 8, 2007)

oo goodchapter, but chiffhangers...


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Apr 9, 2007)

nice chapter


----------



## resengankakashi (Apr 9, 2007)

very nice! can't wait for next!


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

DONT jack off with icy hot


----------



## Nu_Shino (Apr 10, 2007)

no0o0o0o0o! why stop there?! such a good fic...man..waiting on the edge...bah! its good, very good. LoL, you should make everyone happy, and post like 5 chapters at once since ur so far ahead, :-D. LoL, jk jk, keep doing it the way you doing. i mean, unless you wanted to post 4 or 5 chapters at once.


Edit - lol, do you spam *every* fanfic salmon?


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 11, 2007)

lol well thanks, I don't write chapters very much though lol so I need to stay way ahead lol just in case.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 11, 2007)

Lol you guys should check out Vance's writings.... You have a similar style just not as pervy.. your not pervy I don't think... No lemon scenes yet... GOOD JOB!!


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Apr 11, 2007)

Sakumo:  Great update, it was a big surprise to se Zabuza, how did he survive? and how did he become a member of the Akatsuki?  Who's following Ichio, Sumiko, and Isamu?  Can't wait to see what happens next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, I've been busy lately but I will try to post a new chapter soon! Cheers


----------



## VashTS (Apr 15, 2007)

Dude ... chill with the icy-hot ... Ahem, very nice fic.  I really like the way that you developed his team, as well as Naruto himself.  (looking forward to updates)


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 15, 2007)

What he said...*points at vash*


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks  here's the next chapter, hope you like it.

Chapter 79:


*Spoiler*: __ 



						Chapter 79



A ninja popped down from the trees not 6 feet in front of Ichio. He wore a yellow shirt and yellow shorts showing his knee caps. His hair resembled Naruto?s but the color was black. He had on a grass ninja?s head protector. 

?Who are you, and why have you been following us?? Ichio asked; his fists clinched. ?They call me Yano. I am an S-class assassination ninja from the village hidden in the grass. I?ve been waiting for a chance to get you alone for quite a while now,? Yano said. ?Why are you after us?? Ichio asked quickly.

?Simply put you?re getting too powerful. You might interfere with our plans in the future,? Yano responded. ?Why didn?t Naruto sense his presence then?? Sumiko thought. ?Unless he is good enough to hide from even Naruto sensei.?

Ichio backed up from him. ?Sumiko now,? Ichio yelled. ?Hidden mist jutsu,? she yelled covering the forest in dense fog. Ichio grabbed Isamu?s and Ichio?s hands and lead them up into a tree. ?This isn?t good,? Isamu noted. Ichio nodded, ?Get ready to fight, when I say the word lower the fog Sumiko.?

?Alright,? she replied. They jumped down back to the ground in 3 different directions around the assassin. ?Now,? Ichio yelled lunging toward Yano. Isamu?s Heeyeagan activated also charged. Sumiko stood still summoning water in front of her. 

?It?s time to use the full Chidori Shuuha,? Ichio thought. Ichio?s body started to glow yellow and sparks flew of his body. Isamu went for Yano?s feet trying to trip him. Yano easily dodged it jumping upward. Ichio followed also jumping. Isamu recovered and jumped following Ichio a little after him.

Sumiko was still standing still waiting for a perfect time to use her attack. Ichio caught up with Yano easily. Ichio turned and hammered a full blast kick toward Yano?s side. Yano caught his foot in his hand. Ichio smirked, ?Release!!!? he yelled. The yellow glow on the outside surged to Ichio?s foot and into Yano?s hand. The lightning chakra surged through Yano?s body.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 16, 2007)

....... it was good ..... but it was so short .  I honestly believe that was your shortest chapter to date.


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 17, 2007)

VashTS said:


> ....... it was good ..... but it was so short .  I honestly believe that was your shortest chapter to date.



Sorry  I think 80 is double sized if I remember correctly.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 17, 2007)

man I hate cliffhangers


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Apr 18, 2007)

cool good chapter


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 19, 2007)

lol sorry for the cliff hangers, next chapter will be out soon I think, thanks for postin what you think!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 19, 2007)

No problem... Can you add me in one of the chapters lol!(note: I am not being serious you don't have to)  I think you have a great writing style.


----------



## resengankakashi (Apr 21, 2007)

sweet chapter! bring on the next soon


----------



## kakasi'sapprentice (Apr 21, 2007)

Great job so far!


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks guys  glad you like it.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Sakumo how was that lil part I sent you? I really want to know if it was stupid or not.


----------



## sohail11 (Apr 22, 2007)

hay i finally finished reading all ur chapters...this is the first fanfic i have ever enjoyed so far.....and PLZ post more because every1 is wanting more......including me......


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 22, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> Hey Sakumo how was that lil part I sent you? I really want to know if it was stupid or not.



I'll take a look at it. Thanks I'm glad you guys like the story, here's more.\

Chapter 80


*Spoiler*: __ 



						Chapter 80



Yano was blown backward his hand smoking from the heat of Ichio?s attack. Now it was Isamu?s turn. The rings on his eyes started to turn. ?Demonic vision: Spiked pit!? Isamu yelled. Yano was falling back to the ground. Spikes appeared under him. Isamu and Ichio landed safely away. Yano couldn?t control his fall and landed on the spikes; impaling him.

Yano pulled himself off the spikes; and they disappeared. ?Not a bad Genjutsu,? Yano said. ?Thankfully the pain is in my head, not real.? Isamu was stunned. ?It?s amazing he is still standing after all that,? Isamu said. 

Ichio nodded, ?He wasn?t kidding about S-class. He?s hurt now though.? ?I shouldn?t have underestimated you,? Yano said holding his stomach. ?But now it?s my turn and I?ll make sure you don?t get back up to attack again.?

Sumiko walked up to where Isamu and Ichio were standing. ?Watch out,? she said, ?this could get bad.? Yano made some hand signs.

-

Naruto appeared next to Gai and Yamato in a bolt of lightning. Sakura Sasuke and Kakashi arrived a second later. ?We?ll take it from here,? Naruto said turning to the two Akatsuki members.

?So it?s his guy, the one the fought our leader,? one of them said. Sasuke?s sharingan were activated ready to fight. ?Kakashi Gai and Yamato, go after the two other Akatsuki do what ever it takes to stop them. This shouldn?t take long,? Naruto said confidently. 

?Big talk,? one of them said. Kakashi Gai and Yamato ran west. ?Naruto, get the one on the left,? Sasuke said. ?Just do enough to get them out of here, we need to help the others, they?re hurt. Sakura go with Kakashi they might need you,? Naruto said pointing west. Sakura nodded, ?Alright?

Naruto and Sasuke attacked; moving full speed.

-

Yano disappeared and reappeared around the three of them. ?Now you?re dead,? he whispered just loud enough for the three of them to hear. ?Doton: Yomi Numa,? Yano yelled as he jumped back into the trees behind him.

The ground around the three began to squirm and turned to swamp land. ?Quick get into the trees,? Ichio yelled jumping into the trees. Isamu and Sumiko followed him. ?Damn we don?t know which way he went, he was behind us,? Ichio noted.

Isamu smirked, his Heeyeagan was still activated. ?I know where he is,? Isamu said. ?He?s 100 feet behind us looking for the right time to attack. Wait! It just disappeared it was a clone.? ?You?re mine.? Yano?s voice came form above them.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

darn it another cliffhanger.... it was good.


----------



## kakasi'sapprentice (Apr 22, 2007)

Hurry with the next chapter already!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

hey you can't rush perfection....


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks  ill post the next chapter sometime this week thanks for readin.


----------



## sohail11 (Apr 23, 2007)

man ur ff owns.........and more cliff hangers..........keep it up.....


----------



## soniclinx (Apr 24, 2007)

havent been on in a while i see its progressing well


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks guys  glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice chapter.  Yamato, Kakashi, Gai, and Sakura versus two Akatsuki.  Kickass fight and a Konoha win


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Apr 26, 2007)

good update man 
*reps*


----------



## xChidorixRasenganx (Apr 27, 2007)

great fanfic keep them coming, one of the greatest storys on the forums


----------



## resengankakashi (Apr 28, 2007)

Sweet chapter!! next sooon!


----------



## Sakumo (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys ill get the next chapter up soon!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm waiting....


----------



## Stevenuchiha (May 1, 2007)

me toooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sakumo (May 2, 2007)

Hey sorry this is a short one  lol well here ya go how you like it!


Chapter 81:



*Spoiler*: __ 



							Chapter 81



He was descending rapidly on them making hand seals. “Katon: Zukokku,” Yano yelled. A huge amount of flames came exploding from his mouth. “Shit,” Ichio murmured. “Duck!” Isamu yelled.

“Chidori!” Ichio yelled. The lightning quickly charged up and Ichio rammed it into the flames. Ichio’s hand was smoking but the fire was gone. Yano was already a step ahead making more hand seals.

“Meisaigakure no Jutsu,” Yano yelled. He disappeared. “Isamu can you see him?” Ichio asked quickly. Isamu nodded. “Fend him off,” Ichio replied. Isamu seemed to start fighting the air. Ichio looked at Sumiko. “Mist,” he said simply.

Sumiko understood and created a dense mist around the four. Ichio couldn’t see anything. Sumiko can you hear me?” Ichio asked. Ichio heard her respond a yes. “Pull the mist in exactly 10 seconds,” Ichio said

He waited 10 seconds and Sumiko’s mist disappeared. Yano was visible again.

-

“Kaze no Yaiba,” Naruto yelled. Sasuke quickly made a Chidori. They both charged, Naruto’s jutsu sliced into the Akatsuki member. Sasuke disappeared around the backside of the other; the Chidori hit directly into his chest. 

Naruto nodded to Sasuke. “They wont be down for long, we just need to get out of here,” Naruto noted. Sasuke nodded. They both disappeared in a bolt of lightning. 

Kakashi was up crouching to attack. Gai was breathing hard holding his arm and Yamato was helping Sakura heal Gai. “Thank God you guys are here,” Kakashi said seeing them appear. Naruto observed his surroundings.

There was a huge wall with nothing visible on the other side but grass. The wall was about 7 feet thick and appeared to be made of something black. The Akatsuki member stood silently. “This isn’t good,” He mumbled.


----------



## kakasi'sapprentice (May 2, 2007)

Post the next chapter already!


----------



## resengankakashi (May 2, 2007)

I agree new one soon please! great chapter too!


----------



## Sakumo (May 2, 2007)

thanks glad you liked it


----------



## fattbuu (May 5, 2007)

Nice chapter! haven't posted in a while sorry keep them coming


----------



## Stevenuchiha (May 6, 2007)

cool good update *reps*


----------



## soniclinx (May 6, 2007)

short but packed with action


----------



## Sakumo (May 7, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Haku (May 7, 2007)

nice fan fic keep it up!!


----------



## Sakumo (May 9, 2007)

Well thank you Haku  Next chapter will be in a bit im kind of pressed for time. sorry.


----------



## mariobro (Aug 28, 2007)

Its been like three months since this story has been updated, what happened?!?!?


----------



## soniclinx (Oct 4, 2007)

is this ever gonna be updated?


----------



## chickmashine (May 4, 2008)

alright i just read all chapters and it's a greatstory that advances really quikly - i like that!!!   great story dude

but i also read the last comments - i assume this won't be written anymore *cry* i don't like quitters but could you mabey post the final thirty chapters to this (since you always have the next chapters finished...

this is soooooo sad  -  still this is a great and unbelievably well written story! so you have my respect for that


----------



## seijiro03 (May 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to say, he's really pressed for time with playing tennis and it's more than likely that he's not going to update this if he hasn't done anything to it in 1 year.  Please post positive criticism if you deem fit, but please don't nag about him not replying with updates.  I'm sorry he's not here to update, but hey, some people just lose the will to write.  I know I did at one point.  Cut him some slack and maybe one day you will see him at wimbledon.


----------



## Sakumo (Jun 4, 2008)

Well this has been quite a while! I have been uber pressed for time with tennis, and school (I'm not home schooled like most) however I think I have time right now to post the last few chapters I wrote i will post them right now after I find out what the last chapter I wrote was haha


----------



## Sakumo (Jun 4, 2008)

Here we go HAHA wow I have 82-103 already written

Chapter 82:

*Spoiler*: __ 



						Chapter 82



?You two beat Saki and Tushia that fast? This wont end well,? he said quietly. 

-

Yano realized he had let his jutsu down and he was again visible. He was shocked at how well they were fighting. ?I have to say I didn?t think you would be nearly the challenge you are proving yourselves to be,? Yano said.

?Iwayado Kuzush,? Yano yelled. Rocks started to shake and were hurled at the three of them. This time Sumiko stepped in quickly realizing Ichio was too tired to block this one. ?Suiton: Daibakufu no Jutsu,? Sumiko yelled.

Yano?s expression said it all. The ball of water ripped toward Yano easily dissipating the rocks. ?Shit,? Yano thought. ?This is getting too dangerous.? 

?Double Doryūheki,? Yano yelled. A large amount of mud spewed out of Yano?s mouth creating two walls of mud. The ball of water ripped into the walls breaking through them both but eventually stopping. 

Yano was breathing hard. ?This isn?t good, I need to end this quickly. Time for my ultimate move,? Yano thought. He stood up straight and smirked. ?I hope you enjoyed yourselves because now it?s over,? Yano said confidently.

-

The Akatsuki member stepped to the side revealing another member almost identical to the other. ?It seems like we lost this time. But mark my words we will be back.? The Akatsuki member sunk into the ground and disappeared. 

Naruto ran over to Gai. ?Will he be okay?? he asked Sakura. She nodded as he hand began to glow green. Naruto felt a tugging in his stomach. 

-

Yano out stretched his arm and started to draw a star with his arm. ?What is he doing?? Ichio thought out loud. ?Shit, watch out. He?s doing a jutsu,? Isamu exclaimed. 

A line of fire started to mark where his hands had drawn until a star appeared. ?Retract!? Yano yelled. The fire sucked into his hand in ball shape. ?I see how it is now,? Ichio thought. Ichio put both his hands to the ground.


----------



## Sakumo (Jun 4, 2008)

Well I think that posting all these will take much to long haha so I will just upload them to the website and post a link on my next post to the website, the website is also on the first post


----------



## Sakumo (Jun 4, 2008)

Alright it is all up at the web site for new readers and old ones, find the chapter you last read  hope you enjoy it, maybe in a few months I can write a few new ones, I remember this is about to get crazy intense haha.

website: よろしく仮面


----------



## soniclinx (Jul 30, 2008)

god this thread is still open i thought this died a long long time ago


----------

